# George Floyd Dies After Saying He Can't Breathe After Arrest...video Shows Cop With Knee On His Neck



## Jmartjrmd

Coronavirus Updates

Breaking News Emails

Lives To Remember

Minneapolis Police Video

Coronavirus In Missouri

Connecticut Manhunt

*Video shows Minneapolis cop with knee on neck of motionless, moaning man who later died*


_A video taken by an onlooker Monday evening shows a Minneapolis police officer keeping his knee on the neck of a motionless, moaning man at the foot of a squad car. The man later died.

A police statement said officers were responding to a "forgery in progress."

"Officers were advised that the suspect was sitting on top of a blue car and appeared to be under the influence," the statement said. "Two officers arrived and located the suspect, a male believed to be in his 40s, in his car. He was ordered to step from his car.

"After he got out, he physically resisted officers. Officers were able to get the suspect into handcuffs and noted he appeared to be suffering medical distress. Officers called for an ambulance," according to the statement. 

Watch live: New York Governor Cuomo gives coronavirus update

Viral video shows woman calling cops on black man in Central Park

How to watch the SpaceX Crew Dragon launch
The man died soon after, the statement said, adding: "At no time were weapons of any type used by anyone involved in this incident.  … Body worn cameras were on and activated during this incident."

Minneapolis Police Chief Medaria Arradondo said at a press conference Tuesday that the FBI will lead the investigation into the incident due to the possible civil rights violation.

Two of the officers involved have been "relieved of duty status," Arradondo said. The officers are still receiving pay, but have no law enforcement duties.

The video, captured by Darnella Frazier, begins with the man, who is black, groaning and repeatedly saying "I can't breathe" to the officer who has his knee on the man's neck. The officer is white.

They killed him right in front of cup foods over south on 38th and Chicago!! No type of sympathy #POLICEBRUTALITY

Posted by Darnella Frazier on Monday, May 25, 2020
Copyright © 2020 CBS Interactive Inc. All rights reserved.


Privacy Policy
CA Privacy/Info We Collect
CA Do Not Sell My Info
Ad Choice
Terms of Use
Mobile User Agreement
About
Advertise
Closed Captioning
CBS News Store
Site Map
Contact Us
Help



_


----------



## Jmartjrmd




----------



## Rastafarai

This, my dear sisters, is why I refuse to stay or raise my family here in AmeriKKKA.

How many more murders will it take for this to end? Our lives mean nothing...NOTHING, in this country. I can't even bring myself to watch the video.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Rastafarai said:


> This, my dear sisters, is why I refuse to stay or raise my family here in AmeriKKKA.
> 
> How many more murders will it take for this to end? Our lives mean nothing...NOTHING, in this country. I can't even bring myself to watch the video.


I refuse to watch anymore tragic videos or movies involving things that depict blacks being victimized. Its too traumatic and adds to the stress. I pray justice is served and the officers are fired and charged with a crime, and do real time.


----------



## mensa

Ah, I can hear them asking, "What about Black on Black crime?"  Yes, this issue must be addressed.  However, THAT DOES NOT GIVE THE POLICE, AND OTHER FOLK PERMISSION TO GO HUNTING FOR THE LIVES OF AFRICAN AMERICANS!!!!!!!!!!!

I am so doggone SICK of this mess!  Why would the other cops stand by and not stop him?  Why did they allow this officer who took an oath to protect society, to snuff the life out of that poor man?  What would have happened if this incident were reversed?  Would the cops just stand by while an African American man had his knee on a cops neck...and choked him to death?

If he did this to a dog, White folks would be raging with anger!

How tragic, barbaric, and evil!


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Democracy Dies in Darkness

Morning Mix
*Four Minneapolis officers are fired after video shows one kneeling on neck of black man who later died, mayor says*
_






(Darnella Frazier via Storyful)
By Timothy Bella and Brittany Shammas 
May 26, 2020 at 4:17 PM EDT
Four Minneapolis police officers were fired Tuesday, authorities said, as state and federal authorities investigated the arrest of a black man who died after being pinned to the ground.

Video of the incident shared on social media captured the man, identified as George Floyd by Minneapolis Mayor Jacob Frey (D), repeatedly telling the officers, “I cannot breathe!” An increasingly distraught crowd of onlookers pleaded with the officer to move his knee.

By Tuesday afternoon, as outrage continued to build, Frey announced the termination of the officers.

“This is the right call,” he wrote in posts on his Twitter and Facebook pages.

The incident began when two officers arrived at the 3700 block of Chicago Avenue South around 8 p.m. Monday, police said. Officers located the man, whom they believed to be under the influence of an intoxicant, inside his car. After he got out, police said, the man “physically resisted officers.”


“Officers were able to get the suspect into handcuffs and realized that the suspect was suffering a medical distress,” a Minneapolis police spokesman said in a news briefing early Tuesday. “Officers called for an ambulance. He was transported to Hennepin County Medical Center, where he died a short time later.”

Police said that no weapons were used at any time by the man or the officers during the encounter.

Darnella Frazier was on her way to see friends when she saw the incident unfolding outside of a Cup Foods grocery store on the south side of Minneapolis. She quickly began recording the encounter in a 10-minute video later shared to Facebook.

“When I walked up, he was already on the ground,” Frazier said in a Facebook video. “The cops, they was pinning him down by his neck and he was crying. They wasn’t trying to take him serious.”


As more people gathered around the encounter outside the grocery store, the man pleaded that his whole body was in pain. Frazier recalled that the man’s face was being pressed so hard against the ground that his nose was bleeding.

Witnesses begged the white officer to take his knee off the man’s neck.

“You’re going to just sit there with your knee on his neck?” one bystander said on the video.

Minutes later, the man appeared to be motionless on the ground, his eyes closed and head lying against the road.

“Bro, he’s not even f------ moving!” one bystander pleaded to police. “Get off of his neck!”

Another asked, “Did you kill him?”

Later, the unconscious man was loaded onto a stretcher and into an ambulance. Bystanders who remained in front of Cup Foods pointed at the two officers and said the incident would haunt them “for the rest of your life.”


“The police killed him, bro, right in front of everybody,” Frazier said on Facebook. “He was crying, telling them like, ‘I can’t breathe,’ and everything. They killed this man.”

During Tuesday’s news conference with the mayor, Minneapolis Police Chief Medaria Arradondo said he had decided to ask the FBI to investigate after receiving “additional information” on the incident from a community source that “just provided more context than the information I had preliminarily.” He declined to elaborate further.

The case will be separately investigated by the state Bureau of Criminal Apprehension, which according to the Minneapolis Star Tribune investigates most in-custody deaths.

The agency said in a statement Tuesday that it would present its findings to the county prosecutor’s office for review.

As it continued circulating, the video drew swift outrage and condemnation. In neighboring St. Paul, Mayor Melvin Carter (D) said it was “one of the most vile and heartbreaking images I’ve ever seen,” adding, “This must stop now.”


Sen. Amy Klobuchar (D) described the incident as “yet another horrifying and gutwrenching instance of an African American man dying.” She called for “immediate action,” including a thorough outside investigation and accountability for those involved.

“Justice must be served for this man and his family, justice must be served for our community, and justice must be served for our country,” she said in a statement shared on Twitter.

A protest was being planned for Tuesday afternoon at the intersection where the encounter unfolded, the Star Tribune reported. The mayor urged demonstrators to practice social distancing because of the coronavirus pandemic, but said he understood the desire to protest.

“If you’re sad, I get it,” Frey said. “If you’re angry, that makes complete sense. If you feel the need to protest, of course we want to make sure that people are able to express themselves.”

_


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Jmartjrmd said:


> Democracy Dies in Darkness
> 
> Morning Mix
> *Four Minneapolis officers are fired after video shows one kneeling on neck of black man who later died, mayor says*
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Darnella Frazier via Storyful)
> By Timothy Bella and Brittany Shammas
> May 26, 2020 at 4:17 PM EDT
> Four Minneapolis police officers were fired Tuesday, authorities said, as state and federal authorities investigated the arrest of a black man who died after being pinned to the ground.
> 
> Video of the incident shared on social media captured the man, identified as George Floyd by Minneapolis Mayor Jacob Frey (D), repeatedly telling the officers, “I cannot breathe!” An increasingly distraught crowd of onlookers pleaded with the officer to move his knee.
> 
> By Tuesday afternoon, as outrage continued to build, Frey announced the termination of the officers.
> 
> “This is the right call,” he wrote in posts on his Twitter and Facebook pages.
> 
> The incident began when two officers arrived at the 3700 block of Chicago Avenue South around 8 p.m. Monday, police said. Officers located the man, whom they believed to be under the influence of an intoxicant, inside his car. After he got out, police said, the man “physically resisted officers.”
> 
> 
> “Officers were able to get the suspect into handcuffs and realized that the suspect was suffering a medical distress,” a Minneapolis police spokesman said in a news briefing early Tuesday. “Officers called for an ambulance. He was transported to Hennepin County Medical Center, where he died a short time later.”
> 
> Police said that no weapons were used at any time by the man or the officers during the encounter.
> 
> Darnella Frazier was on her way to see friends when she saw the incident unfolding outside of a Cup Foods grocery store on the south side of Minneapolis. She quickly began recording the encounter in a 10-minute video later shared to Facebook.
> 
> “When I walked up, he was already on the ground,” Frazier said in a Facebook video. “The cops, they was pinning him down by his neck and he was crying. They wasn’t trying to take him serious.”
> 
> 
> As more people gathered around the encounter outside the grocery store, the man pleaded that his whole body was in pain. Frazier recalled that the man’s face was being pressed so hard against the ground that his nose was bleeding.
> 
> Witnesses begged the white officer to take his knee off the man’s neck.
> 
> “You’re going to just sit there with your knee on his neck?” one bystander said on the video.
> 
> Minutes later, the man appeared to be motionless on the ground, his eyes closed and head lying against the road.
> 
> “Bro, he’s not even f------ moving!” one bystander pleaded to police. “Get off of his neck!”
> 
> Another asked, “Did you kill him?”
> 
> Later, the unconscious man was loaded onto a stretcher and into an ambulance. Bystanders who remained in front of Cup Foods pointed at the two officers and said the incident would haunt them “for the rest of your life.”
> 
> 
> “The police killed him, bro, right in front of everybody,” Frazier said on Facebook. “He was crying, telling them like, ‘I can’t breathe,’ and everything. They killed this man.”
> 
> During Tuesday’s news conference with the mayor, Minneapolis Police Chief Medaria Arradondo said he had decided to ask the FBI to investigate after receiving “additional information” on the incident from a community source that “just provided more context than the information I had preliminarily.” He declined to elaborate further.
> 
> The case will be separately investigated by the state Bureau of Criminal Apprehension, which according to the Minneapolis Star Tribune investigates most in-custody deaths.
> 
> The agency said in a statement Tuesday that it would present its findings to the county prosecutor’s office for review.
> 
> As it continued circulating, the video drew swift outrage and condemnation. In neighboring St. Paul, Mayor Melvin Carter (D) said it was “one of the most vile and heartbreaking images I’ve ever seen,” adding, “This must stop now.”
> 
> 
> Sen. Amy Klobuchar (D) described the incident as “yet another horrifying and gutwrenching instance of an African American man dying.” She called for “immediate action,” including a thorough outside investigation and accountability for those involved.
> 
> “Justice must be served for this man and his family, justice must be served for our community, and justice must be served for our country,” she said in a statement shared on Twitter.
> 
> A protest was being planned for Tuesday afternoon at the intersection where the encounter unfolded, the Star Tribune reported. The mayor urged demonstrators to practice social distancing because of the coronavirus pandemic, but said he understood the desire to protest.
> 
> “If you’re sad, I get it,” Frey said. “If you’re angry, that makes complete sense. If you feel the need to protest, of course we want to make sure that people are able to express themselves.”
> _


YES LORD!  This is clearly a case of excessive force.
They went from "Forgery in process"
To this guy is drunk---BUT in medical distress. They cant get their lies together. If he is in medical distress...putting him on the ground with your knee on his back is inhumane. I swear they go into a zone where they cant hear or see nothing. Just thinking that they done "bagged another n ---!" Like black men are animals. Heck, animals going to the pound are treated with more regard. I swear, SM gets on my nerves but when it works....it works. I thank God for people who can stomach it as well. Had I been the officer's boss, I would have watched it. I cheered when I read him say "this was the right call."


----------



## Jmartjrmd

They need to be charged .  They had people standing there telling them he was in distress as well as George himself.  They probably need to get COD first but it's clear they could see he was in distress.  That one woman even said check his pulse.

But they will dig up his prior bad acts if they can find any, then show him "resisting" as they had on body cameras and use that as justifiable force, white folks will tell us if we just comply the cops won't  kill us blah blah blah.  
Same script different cast.
Just hope this time is different but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## chocolat79

6F people are so emboldened these days.  This is Eric Garner all over again. Like I mentioned in the Breonna Taylor thread,  these "crimes" are non- violent.  Drugs, forgery, whatever does not in any way, shape,  or form warrant killing a person.  Black people are expendable in this country and 6F people know it. Just look at that thread of the 6F lady calling the cops on the BM in Central Park. 

Nothing will be done until we starting using our economic power. This country's foundation is absolutely based on racism and until that has been eliminated,  nothing will change. 

These officers have been fired but will they be charged and convicted of murder? 

And we all know they'll be in another precinct working by June 1.


----------



## discodumpling

Tired. Scared. Rage.  There's too much going on right now. Somethings gotta give. WE cannot go on like this. The dam is breaking.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

New footage shows minutes before...it doesnt show how he got to being put on the ground with a knee to his neck.  He was already handcuffed.  So many questions.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

He moved to Minneapolis for a new start. This is so sad.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I can tell by the fact that they got fired so fast that there was something showing that he didnt resist AT ALL.

Now lets see if they get charged. They can keep any contributions to their pensions but not anything the County or City contributed. That should be revoked. 
Other pictures show that behind the Police SUV, 3 cops were ALL holding him down while the Vietnamese cop yelled at the bystanders. I'm sure the body cams will show no resistance. He was too sick to refuse. And the Vietnamese cop was telling the crowd the guy was "probably ODing..." SMH.

They rioted and surrounded the precinct. I hope no one got hurt or killed. But thats who you riot...walk up to their doorstep and scare them. Outside this country people confront the police and government all the time. Not your own stores and community. Take it to THEM. 

We need to demand local authorities and the DA on the Local Level to fight for laws that have specific language about rules of engagement. I'm 1000% convinced these guys were trained to: 1) use this type of excessive force 2) go into a mental mode that allows them not to see ANY citizen much less Black citizens as anything other than an animal so they can do their jobs with detachment and force, and coldness for fear of being weak. 

I'm also sure that all of them are thinking of 1000 different ways they could have then prevented his death. But too late.


----------



## sharentu

there has got to be a way that we can take all the police departments of the us to court.  like a roe vs wade case.  no i don't trust our corrupt supreme court right now.  but there has to be a way to get these police department to clean house.  the screening practices across the board are not strong enough.  the penalties for killing people, especially black people are not strong enough.  i am so weary.  the system is corrupt and evil from the root.  the root needs to be destroyed.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Alladis hate and vitriol, in this thread.    George Floyd would not want that.  He would give grace to those people.


----------



## NijaG

mensa said:


> Ah, I can hear them asking, "*What about Black on Black crime?"*  Yes, this issue must be addressed.  However, THAT DOES NOT GIVE THE POLICE, AND OTHER FOLK PERMISSION TO GO HUNTING FOR THE LIVES OF AFRICAN AMERICANS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *If he did this to a dog, White folks would be raging with anger!*
> 
> How tragic, barbaric, and evil!



*1st bolded*: This was my response to someone on FB (*about the WW with dog called the cops on the bird watching BM)........*

“_White people kill more white people than cops do.... what is your point. 

Asian kill more Asians than..... 

Hispanics kill more Hispanics than......

All groups of people kill themselves more than cops or their enemies killing them.

Again.... what is your point?”
_
*2nd Bolded: *In that same discussion thread, I noticed more outrage from many of the onyibo people_ of the woman’s handling of the dog than of the potential danger she could have placed that BM in with her lies._


----------



## NijaG

Crackers Phinn said:


> Alladis hate and vitriol, in this thread.    George Floyd would not want that.  He would give grace to those people.



Who is the woman? His SO?


----------



## TrulyBlessed

He’ll be back to his craziness in a couple minutes.


----------



## Kanky

Crackers Phinn said:


> Alladis hate and vitriol, in this thread.    George Floyd would not want that.  He would give grace to those people.


 This is why I wish that black women would stay out of these protests.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

NijaG said:


> Who is the woman? His SO?


She is identified as his feloncé fiancé.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Kanky said:


> This is why I wish that black women would stay out of these protests.


Well, the campaign to put black girls on the front line is moving along swimmingly!  Here's a 17 year old unsquintably black girl on the front lines for black men getting the tear gas milked out of her eyes by what MUST BE a very light skinned black man.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

I mean he did have a black ex and 2 young black daughters.  I saw it posted on facebook people saying  they are taking back their support because of his white gf.  Them same people cried buckets of tears for Kobe and his non black wife.  
Regardless he didnt deserve to be suffocated to death.


----------



## NijaG

Crackers Phinn said:


> Well, the campaign to put black girls on the front line is moving along swimmingly!  Here's a 17 year old unsquintably black girl on the front lines for black men getting the tear gas milked out of her eyes by what MUST BE a very light skinned black man.



I definitely don’t endorse BG/BW on the front lines of these protest. Write letters, think pieces if you want, use your vote and dollars, but please stay away from all these potential hot beds of violence protests.

ETA: It is not a good look for BW and has had its own set of negative consequences and implications for the BW collective. Also, BW never get the same kind of energy in return from the BC and from BM in general.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

I saw this on Twitter. Many in the comments are saying this is in poor taste. We can't be divided right now.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> I saw this on Twitter. Many in the comments are saying this is in poor taste. We can't be divided right now.


I liked Stephen Jackson when he played for the Warriors and had no idea he said that. My dad ran into him when he was still playing and he was with a black woman. Hmmm.

*ETA: *The woman who tweeted this, black women being black men's mule is basically what she tweets about. She posted the same about Stephon Clark and his Asian fiancee.

I agree divisions aren't good but look at the response with George Floyd & Ahmaud Arbery, and Breonna Taylor. Now granted with Breonna Taylor there was no video and that was the catalyst but still. The disparity in reaction when this happens to black women vs black men is real and should be called out. Which it was, today on Twitter.


----------



## NijaG

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> I saw this on Twitter. Many in the comments are saying this is in poor taste. We can't be divided right now.



I’ve been watching some of the BW YT’ers and been in the comment section. I will say the chicken is coming home to roost (however that saying goes). The sentiments and attitudes from a good portion of the BW 25 and under set is not pretty. Which I can understand in a way. Things are definitely shifting. The next decade is going to be interesting regarding BM-BW dynamics.


----------



## FelaShrine

who's the real finacee ??


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

NijaG said:


> I’ve been watching some of the BW YT’ers and been in the comment section. I will say the chicken is coming home to roost (however that saying goes). The sentiments and attitudes from a good portion of the BW 25 and under set is not pretty. Which I can understand in a way. Things are definitely shifting. The next decade is going to be interesting regarding BM-BW dynamics.


My sister is 21. I agree.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

NijaG said:


> I’ve been watching some of the BW YT’ers and been in the comment section. I will say the chicken is coming home to roost (however that saying goes). The sentiments and attitudes from a good portion of the BW 25 and under set is not pretty. Which I can understand in a way. Things are definitely shifting. The next decade is going to be interesting regarding BM-BW dynamics.


I didn't know Stephen Jackson's comments were so recent.


Wait, so this is George Floyd's fiancee? (In the video)


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

discodumpling said:


> Tired. Scared. Rage.  There's too much going on right now. Somethings gotta give. WE cannot go on like this. The dam is breaking.


That's what I've been thinking. We're headed for an implosion.


----------



## Maracujá

Thank you LHCFBI.


----------



## CurlyNiquee

Swipe


----------



## janaq2003

Looting??? 
So disheartening


----------



## NijaG

janaq2003 said:


> Looting???
> So disheartening



One of the main reasons why BW shouldn’t be in these protests. There is always a subset of people who come to these things for the wrong reasons. Then by default we’re all lumped into these negative groups.


----------



## discodumpling

Burn it th down! What else can we do? We been marching, protesting and praying away THEIR hatred forever to no avail. The onus is no longer on us...it has never been. We gone stay BLACK and they need to get over it.


----------



## CurlyNiquee

discodumpling said:


> Burn it th down! What else can we do? We been marching, protesting and praying away THEIR hatred forever to no avail. The onus is no longer on us...it has never been. We gone stay BLACK and they need to get over it.



Period. Oppression and injustice of this kind has never ever been solved with peaceful protests.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Nah. Target didn’t do anything to anyone, except maybe overcharge on some merchandise. 

Looting does nothing to help the cause. And Target has been one of the most inclusive business I’ve seen, or at least they try to. This is just opportunist or people being emotional. These battles won’t be won by emotional decisions, but by calculated decisions and strategies. 

This is just wrong.


----------



## larry3344

Women should not be on the frontlines. There is more ways to protest then put life on the line for a stranger yes a black one but a stranger nonetheless. A lot of these women head single parent households if they are killed or unable to support their families who is going to help them.

black women involved in the social justice movements need to start moving differently.


----------



## moneychaser

discodumpling said:


> Burn it th down! What else can we do? We been marching, protesting and praying away THEIR hatred forever to no avail. The onus is no longer on us...it has never been. We gone stay BLACK and they need to get over it.



Ive noticed this hasnt happened in LA since the Rodney King riots.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Crackers Phinn

I am not opposed to burning down pooh in protest but I need to point out the obvious.   They ain't burned down nan police station.  They ain't burned down nan rich white neighborhood.  If anything, it looks like the fires are houses and apartments in a black neighborhood so now you got black people responsible for other black people being  homeless in a pandemic.   Target got insurance so they will be ok, hopefully none of the employees tried to play hero like the wheelchair lady with the knife.   The majority of them maskless negroes faces are all up in the surveillance cameras which capture every square inch of the store with vivid clarity are going to catch a case after this is over.  

This was stupid.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

larry3344 said:


> Women should not be on the frontlines. There is more ways to protest then put life on the line for a stranger yes a black one but a stranger nonetheless. A lot of these women head single parent households if they are killed or unable to support their families who is going to help them.
> 
> black women involved in the social justice movements need to start moving differently.


Absolutely. There are other ways for black women to be involved that don't involve putting our lives on the line.


----------



## larry3344

Crackers Phinn said:


> I am not opposed to burning down pooh in protest but I need to point out the obvious.   They ain't burned down nan police station.  They ain't burned down nan rich white neighborhood.  If anything, it looks like the fires are houses and apartments in a black neighborhood so now you got black people responsible for other black people being  homeless in a pandemic.   Target got insurance so they will be ok, hopefully none of the employees tried to play hero like the wheelchair lady with the knife.   The majority of them maskless negroes faces are all up in the surveillance cameras which capture every square inch of the store with vivid clarity are going to catch a case after this is over.
> 
> This was stupid.


----------



## sharentu

Crackers Phinn said:


> I am not opposed to burning down pooh in protest but I need to point out the obvious.   They ain't burned down nan police station.  They ain't burned down nan rich white neighborhood.  If anything, it looks like the fires are houses and apartments in a black neighborhood so now you got black people responsible for other black people being  homeless in a pandemic.   Target got insurance so they will be ok, hopefully none of the employees tried to play hero like the wheelchair lady with the knife.   The majority of them maskless negroes faces are all up in the surveillance cameras which capture every square inch of the store with vivid clarity are going to catch a case after this is over.
> 
> This was stupid.


I agree with you on this.  They do have video showing the woman who was in the wheelchair walking though, and they say she is only 30.  Also they said she was stabbing people in Target.
** Not a fan of looting.


----------



## yamilee21

Crackers Phinn said:


> I am not opposed to burning down pooh in protest but I need to point out the obvious.   They ain't burned down nan police station.  They ain't burned down nan rich white neighborhood.  ... This was stupid.


Exactly. If there has to be destruction with protests, destroy that which is truly symbolic of oppression.

On another note, I would like to see every report of the looting accompanied by this footage.


----------



## CurlyNiquee




----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

^^^Ive seen a lot of white folks in the looting footage stealing but I bet they will never be caught. Folks just creating opportunities for white folks to take further advantage.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

sharentu said:


> I agree with you on this.  *They do have video showing the woman who was in the wheelchair walking though, and they say she is only 30. * Also they said she was stabbing people in Target.
> ** Not a fan of looting.


 
She was 30 looking a smooth 56 in dog years.


----------



## Ayesha81

That evil police officer's intent was to kill him he held down on his throat long enough to kill him. Who does this to a handcuffed man?!  These police officers need to understand they are not judge, jury and executioner.


----------



## lavaflow99

discodumpling said:


> Burn it th down! What else can we do? We been marching, protesting and praying away THEIR hatred forever to no avail. The onus is no longer on us...it has never been. We gone stay BLACK and they need to get over it.



Yes.  I'm here for it.  But that fire needs to directed to the white communities.  Make them scared to be living.


----------



## Kanky

discodumpling said:


> Burn it th down! What else can we do? We been marching, protesting and praying away THEIR hatred forever to no avail. The onus is no longer on us...it has never been. We gone stay BLACK and they need to get over it.



The burning and looting needs to happen in white neighborhoods. Burning and looting black neighborhoods does nothing. The police will be held accountable when the white people who give them their power are held accountable and that doesn't happen by looting a Target and burning an auto parts store. White people need to be motivated to stop racist police from doing the things that bring the wrath of black folks down on their heads. They aren't scared, which is why it keeps happening.


----------



## Kanky

I am amazed that in a pandemic when there is every reason to wear a mask, people are out with their faces uncovered committing crimes on camera. Why not wear a mask, some large dark glasses, a hat and some clothes that will help you blend in? People can’t even riot properly.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Stupid.

Swipe

This bozo doesn’t think it could happen to him.

Swipe


----------



## yamilee21

On Facebook, people are circulating footage showing what appears to be a white man in SWAT-like gear breaking windows... there are various rumors that there were police plants among the demonstrators involved in starting or encouraging the looting. I would not be surprised by that at all.


----------



## CurlyNiquee

TrulyBlessed said:


> Stupid.
> 
> Swipe
> 
> This bozo doesn’t think it could happen to him.
> 
> Swipe



I'd bet my money that he dates and entertains Karen on a regular.


----------



## sharentu

they are saying this man was a cop busting those windows out.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Here we go


----------



## sheanu

Crackers Phinn said:


> I am not opposed to burning down pooh in protest but I need to point out the obvious.   *They ain't burned down nan police station.  They ain't burned down nan rich white neighborhood. * If anything, it looks like the fires are houses and apartments in a black neighborhood so now you got black people responsible for other black people being  homeless in a pandemic.   Target got insurance so they will be ok, hopefully none of the employees tried to play hero like the wheelchair lady with the knife.   The majority of them maskless negroes faces are all up in the surveillance cameras which capture every square inch of the store with vivid clarity are going to catch a case after this is over.
> 
> This was stupid.



I said this about two weeks ago but can't recall what prompted it. I just don't understand looting and burning down your own neighborhood. Go where the people with power are and give them an incentive to change things. Let's see them cops fire off tear gas and start shooting randomly in a white neighborhood. I guarantee they'll use more restraint and reevaluate the consequences of their actions.


----------



## sheanu

TrulyBlessed said:


> Here we go


The protests will grow and expand over the weekend. A lot of people got time and energy to vent their frustration about this.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Kanky said:


> I am amazed that in a pandemic when there is every reason to wear a mask, people are out with their faces uncovered committing crimes on camera. Why not wear a mask, some large dark glasses, a hat and some clothes that will help you blend in? People can’t even riot properly.


Sorry but your whole post made me think about this


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Theresamonet

TrulyBlessed said:


>




Cause... this helps how?


----------



## UmSumayyah

lavaflow99 said:


> Yes.  I'm here for it.  But that fire needs to directed to the white communities.  Make them scared to be living.


Marching on a white neighborhood setting fires and throwing rocks is an instant death sentence.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

UmSumayyah said:


> Marching on a white neighborhood setting fires and throwing rocks is an instant death sentence.


If burning down your own pooh leaves "you" and your community worse off  and you're too scared or ain't got reliable enough transportation to go burn down the pooh of people who oppress "you" then maybe "you" need to find something else to do besides rioting.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Crackers Phinn said:


> If burning down your own pooh leaves "you" and your community worse off  and you're too scared or ain't got reliable enough transportation to go burn down the pooh of people who oppress "you" then maybe "you" need to find something else to do besides rioting.


Dead at 'reliable transportation"

But yeah, basically.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

The killer has fled to Florida, they already have his new address on Twitter.


----------



## sheanu

Well.


----------



## CurlyNiquee




----------



## Always~Wear~Joy




----------



## Rastafarai

So I'm reading Amy Kloubachar failed to prosecute Derick Chauvin for previous acts of police misconduct.

Any more information on this?


----------



## Rastafarai

Always~Wear~Joy said:


>



@TrulyBlessed called it earlier. He is back to at it. This will only add fuel to the fire.


----------



## vevster

The State Police in Minnesota just arrested a CNN camera crew..  For no reason provided.
https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/29/us/minneapolis-cnn-crew-arrested/index.html



Rastafarai said:


> So I'm reading Amy Kloubachar failed to prosecute Derick Chauvin for previous acts of police misconduct.
> 
> Any more information on this?


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy




----------



## Transformer

I wonder how much has been donated to the killer.  I bet his account is at least $1m richer.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

CNN says that a black reporter and his camera crew were arrested by the police.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

TrulyBlessed said:


>


I love her response to crisis. Never forget the corona monologue in the tub of rose petals. Lol

lol at the comments.


----------



## discodumpling

Full blown anxiety. I've never had it but I think I'm having it now over this murder. The emerging details are horrific, savage and there are knots in my stomach I've never experienced before. I need to speak to my Mama...Love & light ladies this is a tough time for all of us.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Now the White House just reposted the tweet since Twitter put a warning on Trump’s. This country is not well. Twitter should terminate both accounts.



Always~Wear~Joy said:


>


----------



## vevster

Saw this on Instagram:



> "Negroes -
> Sweet and docile, meek, humble, and kind: Beware the day they change their minds."
> ---Langston Hughes


----------



## vevster




----------



## gn1g

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> The killer has fled to Florida, they already have his new address on Twitter.



WHAT!  what kind of crap is that?

I am livid! 

Disclaimer: I have not read this thread


My emotions are all over the place. . . Why can't they arrest the policeMEN and perform the investigation simultaneously?

all the Owners and workers of the buildings that have been destroyed should get out their with the rioters and demand justice.


----------



## gn1g

I rather we as a people not have *multi-vision*, and not focus on the looting, the black on black murders, Mr. Floyds private life etc but have a *single vision* and focus solely on stopping Police Brutality of AA, and holding the roque cops accountable.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Oh dear...


----------



## CurlyNiquee

Swipe>


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

Apparently George Floyd and his killer were coworkers for a long time


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Reinventing21

Re: CNN Crew

Those arrested were of Black//Latino/Hispanic descent.  The one CNN reporter who was standing a little apart from rest of crew and was told he was ok to stay was white.


Re: Floyd and killer co-worker

The owner of bar/club said killer had worked as off duty police security outside club and was a known hothead who was quick to use mace while Floyd worked as security inside the club. Due to the number of security personnel and the fact they worked different areas, the owner could not say for sure whether they knew each other.

Re: Everything else

This country is a collective mess and the road to mass change is not going to be pretty.


----------



## Kanky

Crackers Phinn said:


> If burning down your own pooh leaves "you" and your community worse off  and you're too scared or ain't got reliable enough transportation to go burn down the pooh of people who oppress "you" then maybe "you" need to find something else to do besides rioting.


This. White people have never been afraid to enter black neighborhoods, kill black people and  destroy things. Burning down target just means that there will be no where that they can buy popcorn and throw pillows at the same time.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> Apparently George Floyd and his killer were coworkers for a long time


That is SICK.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

TrulyBlessed said:


> Oh dear...
> 
> 
> View attachment 459807
> 
> 
> View attachment 459805


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Another one.


----------



## SoniT

He sounds so ignorant.  I'm so tired. Sick and tired of being sick and tired.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Arrested!!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

He's been arrested! Now arrest the other 3.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

People are talking about Biden's speech on Minneapolis being presidential. The only thing I care about right now is that he does not pick Amy Klobouchar to be his VP. She had a chance to hold Derek Chauvin accountable when he shot and killed a Native American man, and a Latino man (I think), and prevent him from killing more unarmed civilians and didn't.


----------



## Rastafarai

Jmartjrmd said:


> Arrested!!



Now awaiting his death penalty or life sentence.

ETA: is it a murder charge?


----------



## Rastafarai

One minute they were on the fence with having sufficient evidence to file charges, now they are arresting him. It appears this was a direct result of the protests in hope that it stops. It will not. 

I see Jamie Foxx is out on the streets, too. Duly noted and appreciated.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

He's being charged with 3rd degree murder.

ETA: 3rd degree murder and manslaughter.


----------



## niknakmac

Yeah they need to charge the other 3 officers and why is he only being charged with 3rd degree murder?


----------



## Jmartjrmd

I'm in no way shape or form a lawyer but what I've learned about charges on this board is they need to bring forth charges they can win and not "overcharge" the crime which then results in acquittal.

Perhaps some of our law experts will chime in. @Farida???

His charges are manslaughter and 3rd degree murder.

Lord I had to edit to fix my spelling lol. I really did go to school.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

*George Floyd's Girlfriend Says Riots Would 'Devastate' Him, Calls for Peace*
*https://www.newsweek.com/george-flo...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1590699027
*
*
*


----------



## Rastafarai

So up to 25 years is all we can hope for. 

Ridiculous.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

gn1g said:


> I rather we as a people not have *multi-vision*, and not focus on the looting, the black on black murders, Mr. Floyds private life etc* but have a single vision and focus solely on stopping Police Brutality of AA, and holding the roque cops accountable*.


What stops police brutality is not race, it is  a community with a rich enough tax base to make being a cop in those communities a cushy enough job to not bite the recognized hand that feeds them.  Put another way, bribery.  None of that is being resolved with black folks in the streets doing anything that doesn't make legal money.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Jmartjrmd said:


> I'm in no way shape or form a lawyer but what I've learned about charges on this board is they need to bring forth charges they can win and not "overchaege" the crime which then results in aqquital.
> 
> Perhaps some of our law experts will chime in. @Farida???
> 
> His charges are manslaughter and 3rd degree murder.


I agree, that sounds like what they are doing. And I think his lawyers could for sure weasel out of a 1st or 2nd degree charge


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Now Stephen Jackson is running his mouth. 

I'm not here for it today. I don't want to see him at all.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Jmartjrmd said:


> I'm in no way shape or form a lawyer but what I've learned about charges on this board is they need to bring forth charges they can win and not "overchaege" the crime which then results in aqquital.
> 
> Perhaps some of our law experts will chime in. @Farida???
> 
> His charges are manslaughter and 3rd degree murder.



That’s exactly what I learned from the George Zimmerman trial.


----------



## vevster

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> CNN says that a black reporter and his camera crew were arrested by the police.


Apparently, his mother found out about it when she turned on the TV.  Can't imagine.


----------



## vevster

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> The only thing I care about right now is that he does not pick Amy Klobouchar to be his VP.


I don't think he is that stupid or tone deaf.  Her inaction is being widely publicized right now.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## TrulyBlessed

Black Ambrosia said:


>


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Aside from all the major issues: I am concerned about what covid rates are going to be looking like with all of these folks gathered together.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

People used to laugh at me when I said USE YOUR WHITE FRIENDS that is what white friends are for..  

Somebody Listened:


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Interesting thread about why the officer was charged with 3rd degree murder from a former prosecutor.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Rastafarai

So city autopsy is saying Floyd's death was caused from underlying health conditions, and not from a knee on his neck.

UGHHHH!!!!





> A "Statement of Probable Cause" of the death of George Floyd has been released by the City of Minneapolis, and it concludes that Floyd's death was due to underlying health conditions, not strangulation.
> 
> 
> "The autopsy revealed no physical findings that support a diagnosis of traumatic asphyxia or strangulation," the statement reads, according to _CNN. _
> 
> "Mr. Floyd had underlying health conditions including coronary artery disease and hypertensive heart disease. The combined effects of Mr. Floyd being restrained by police, his underlying health conditions and any potential intoxicants in his system likely contributed to his death."



Source


----------



## TrulyBlessed

*Dr. Michael Baden to perform independent autopsy on George Floyd*

By Ben Feuerherd

May 29, 2020 | 4:58pm

Former New York City chief medical examiner Michael Baden will conduct an independent autopsy on George Floyd following his death after being pinned by a Minneapolis police officer.

Dr. Michael Baden, who previously conducted an independent autopsy of Jeffrey Epstein, will do the examination after the family takes Floyd’s body back from the state, their lawyer said Friday.

“We’re going to take custody back of his body, and we’re bringing in Dr. Michael Baden to perform an independent autopsy,” the attorney, Ben Crump, said at a news conference, 1010 WINS reported.

“The family does not trust anything coming from the Minneapolis Police Department. How can they?” Crump added.

Baden is a celebrity medical examiner who previously testified at the OJ Simpson murder trial and conducted an independent examination of Epstein following his suicide last august.

He hosts “Autopsy” on HBO and also conducted an autopsy on Mike Brown, the teenager shot and killed by a police officer in Ferguson, Missouri.

Ex-cop Derek Chauvin was arrested Friday and hit with a murder charge in the killing of Floyd.

A viral video shows Chauvin kneeling on Floyd’s neck after the cop and several other officers stopped him Monday in the Midwestern city for allegedly passing a counterfeit bill at a local shop.

https://nypost.com/2020/05/29/ex-nyc-medical-examiner-to-perform-autopsy-on-george-floyd/


----------



## NijaG

Why are all the IG, Twitter, FB posts of “I know good white people” “Let’s fix the BC first” majority from BM.

That’s disgusting. I know white p*****y can blind some of them, but pls grow some balls or STFU.

These are the kind of BM that will run and tell massa any strategic plans in place to get rid of them.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

TrulyBlessed said:


> *Dr. Michael Baden to perform independent autopsy on George Floyd*
> 
> By Ben Feuerherd
> 
> May 29, 2020 | 4:58pm
> 
> Former New York City chief medical examiner Michael Baden will conduct an independent autopsy on George Floyd following his death after being pinned by a Minneapolis police officer.
> 
> Dr. Michael Baden, who previously conducted an independent autopsy of Jeffrey Epstein, will do the examination after the family takes Floyd’s body back from the state, their lawyer said Friday.
> 
> “We’re going to take custody back of his body, and we’re bringing in Dr. Michael Baden to perform an independent autopsy,” the attorney, Ben Crump, said at a news conference, 1010 WINS reported.
> 
> “The family does not trust anything coming from the Minneapolis Police Department. How can they?” Crump added.
> 
> Baden is a celebrity medical examiner who previously testified at the OJ Simpson murder trial and conducted an independent examination of Epstein following his suicide last august.
> 
> He hosts “Autopsy” on HBO and also conducted an autopsy on Mike Brown, the teenager shot and killed by a police officer in Ferguson, Missouri.
> 
> Ex-cop Derek Chauvin was arrested Friday and hit with a murder charge in the killing of Floyd.
> 
> A viral video shows Chauvin kneeling on Floyd’s neck after the cop and several other officers stopped him Monday in the Midwestern city for allegedly passing a counterfeit bill at a local shop.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/05/29/ex-nyc-medical-examiner-to-perform-autopsy-on-george-floyd/


 Awwww sookie, they done pulled Mr. Autopsy out of retirement for this case.  Maynnnnn he look old.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Jmartjrmd

Really OJ......I'm speechless.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy




----------



## Dposh167

uhhhhh Don Lemon just read a statement on the air. I couldn't hear who wrote it but it said that the ex-officer's wife filed for divorce.

I couldn't take my eyes off cnn tonight with what's going down in Atlanta. It was like a movie

Complete and utter anarchy.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

The dead has arisen. Hopefully he won’t turn the comments off this time like he did with Ahmaud Arbery.


----------



## vevster

Dposh167 said:


> uhhhhh Don Lemon just read a statement on the air. I couldn't hear who wrote it but it said that the ex-officer's wife filed for divorce.
> 
> I couldn't take my eyes off cnn tonight with what's going down in Atlanta. It was like a movie
> 
> Complete and utter anarchy.


She wants no part of this:


> .
> 13 min ago
> *Accused officer’s wife files for dissolution of marriage, lawyer says*
> 
> 
> An attorney for Kellie Chauvin, the wife of ex-Minneapolis police officer Derek Chauvin, has filed for a dissolution of marriage, according to a statement from the Sekula Family Law office.


----------



## Shimmie

vevster said:


> She wants no part of this:


  She's afraid of being targeted.  Can't say I blame her.   He more than likely gave her grief during their marriage long before this crime.   This was her last straw with him.  He looks like a very evil person.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Killer cop’s wife


----------



## Shimmie

TrulyBlessed said:


> Killer cop’s wife
> 
> View attachment 459833


How in the world did they get entangled?   Such a mismatch.


----------



## vevster

Shimmie said:


> How in the world did they get entangled?   Such a mismatch.


I’m surprised she is Asian. What is Hmong?


----------



## Shimmie

vevster said:


> I’m surprised she is Asian. What is Hmong?


I’m surprised too     He’s an established evil racist, who more than likely mistreated her.  She was too quick to file for divorce, which is quite telling.   She’s not ‘standing by her man’. 

As for the term “ “Hmong”, I hope it’s not racially offensive.  That it’s not a racial code disrespectful to Asian women.   We have enough going on with Covid19 and the riots.   We don’t need anymore to add to it.    Social media is well known for codes with underlying insults.


----------



## larry3344

vevster said:


> I’m surprised she is Asian. What is Hmong?


I am not, plenty Asian women married to racist white men.
lol at her being mistreated, girlfriend is trying to cut her losses and doesn’t want the backlash and bad rep to spill on her.
Asian women are very calculating....she knows the man she married. It’s a liability being attached to this guy at this point.
BIll Cosby wife need to take note.


----------



## larry3344

Crackers Phinn said:


> What stops police brutality is not race, it is  a community with a rich enough tax base to make being a cop in those communities a cushy enough job to not bite the recognized hand that feeds them.  Put another way, bribery.  None of that is being resolved with black folks in the streets doing anything that doesn't make legal money.


Always on point. You are ten steps ahead.


----------



## discodumpling

So THIS was the killing that made her leave him?? Not none of the other times he killed folks?? She gets no sympathy, no emotion, no energy from me. This heifer knew what her husband was about. She gone get what she get. 
#Amerikkaisburning and I'm here for it.


----------



## CurlyNiquee




----------



## shasha8685

vevster said:


> I’m surprised she is Asian. What is Hmong?



Hmong is an ethnic group. I usually hear of this group in reference to Vietnamese people.


----------



## Alta Angel

They are divorcing to minimize the financial impact of the civil lawsuits that will be filed.  They aren't slick...


----------



## fluffyforever

Shimmie said:


> I’m surprised too     He’s an established evil racist, who more than likely mistreated her.  She was too quick to file for divorce, which is quite telling.   She’s not ‘standing by her man’.
> 
> As for the term “ “Hmong”, I hope it’s not racially offensive.  That it’s not a racial code disrespectful to Asian women.   We have enough going on with Covid19 and the riots.   We don’t need anymore to add to it.    Social media is well known for codes with underlying insults.


It is not offensive. It’s an ethnic group with their own language and culture. They are all over Southeast Asia and a lot settled here in the Midwest.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## BrownSkinPoppin

The buckhead neighborhood in Atl was destroyed last night. The Phibbs was broken into, Target, Kroger, AT&T, Sleep Number, Icebox...a mess


----------



## CurlyNiquee

London, UK


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

In my hometown in Oakland a Walgreens was broken into and there's footage of people looting it. But now I'm hearing white people started it, just like in Minneapolis and other places.

Trump keeps saying this is the far left and antifa but the mayor of Minneapolis and governor of Minnesota both say the damage is being done by people outside of the state and white supremacists. Trump is using this as a part of his culture war now that he can't use the economy. And if that fails and Biden still wins, he'll claim voter fraud and challenge the results, hoping and encouraging white nationalists to start a civil war. He's setting the stage for this right now.


----------



## pear

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> In my hometown in Oakland a Walgreens was broken into and there's footage of people looting it. But now I'm hearing white people started it, just like in Minneapolis and other places.
> 
> Trump keeps saying this is the far left and antifa but the mayor of Minneapolis and governor of Minnesota both say the damage is being done by people outside of the state and white supremacists. Trump is using this as a part of his culture war now that he can't use the economy. And if that fails and Biden still wins, he'll claim voter fraud and challenge the results, hoping and encouraging white nationalists to start a civil war. He's setting the stage for this right now.



 He is doing whatever he can do to save himself with no care as to the carnage he will leave behind...calculated and evil.


----------



## Miss_Luna

I don't know the exact reason why, but I have friends from East and West Africa as well as southeast Asia that have settled in the midwest, specifically Iowa and Minnesota. I think there is some kind of refugee relocation base out of there, so I'm not surprised at the immigrant population being higher there. 

There is a reddit forum that mentioned that racist white men tend to be obsessed with Asian women. I've seen the same in SEA; it's really strange.

Anyway, I hope he burns and rots alive. Feel every piece of his flesh slowly fall off of his body in a slow, burning process.


----------



## vevster

Trump trying to smooth things over:


----------



## hothair

Omg. I stayed away from the reports I was so triggered.

I mistakenly saw the video. Cannot imagine how ANY black person in America feels right now.

I hope this isn't going to just blow over.

Can this get Chump out of office? Is there a way to mobilise to ensure people go vote him out?


----------



## Evolving78

The police in another state attacked  a 65 year old woman and her son, accusing them of stealing a tv they purchased. It was heartbreaking hearing her screaming and crying.


----------



## winterinatl

Now Seattle is on fire and there is a curfew plus closed highways


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

In LA the police stopped protests when they got to Beverly Hills. They stopped protesters on 3rd avenue in two directions. I saw on CNN how they started attacked peaceful protesters and then a car was set on fire and then naturally everyone started to leave because of the smoke.

In other cities, it's the same: lively yet peaceful protests, going fine and then police escalate things and violence starts. Undercover cops making trouble too. That's been the story on Twitter all day. White people vandalizing stuff and BLM/Antifa getting blamed. And all during a pandemic. My goodness. We are in for it.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Some nerve...


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

TrulyBlessed said:


> Some nerve...


I have nothing to say. I'm so disgusted I'm numb. Then again, a lot of black people still look at the NFL.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09




----------



## sharentu

they say the grove is on fire in la


----------



## Chromia

Evolving78 said:


> The police in another state attacked  a 65 year old woman and her son, accusing them of stealing a tv they purchased. It was heartbreaking hearing her screaming and crying.


Marvia and Derek Gray at Sam's Club on March 23 in Missouri?  The employee - the one who went and got the cop - should be fired.  Imagine all the money Sam's Club would lose if their black customers boycotted.


----------



## Dposh167

I see Minneapolis police is out here in full force tonight. They got a plan this time 

Im tickled by The black cnn reporter who got arrested who is on duty again tonight. He and his crew are moving swiftly this time. They aint getting caught tonight. Don Lemon is making sure they get the heck outta the way


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

You know things are crazy when the Amish are out protesting.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Dposh167 said:


> I see Minneapolis police is out here in full force tonight. They got a plan this time
> 
> Im tickled by The black cnn reporter who got arrested who is on duty again tonight. He and his crew are moving swiftly this time. They aint getting caught tonight. Don Lemon is making sure they get the heck outta the way


Ali Velshi on MSNBC is in Minneapolis got tear gassed and hit with some kind of projectile. On camera.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09




----------



## ScorpioBeauty09




----------



## Stormy

Crackers Phinn said:


> If burning down your own pooh leaves "you" and your community worse off  and you're too scared or ain't got reliable enough transportation to go burn down the pooh of people who oppress "you" then maybe "you" need to find something else to do besides rioting.


Thank you! It always baffles me why they don't go after the murderers or the people in the justice system who are responsible for letting them off.


----------



## Stormy

sheanu said:


> Well.



That right there!


----------



## charmingt

Crackers Phinn said:


> Sorry but your whole post made me think about this


----------



## MamaBear2012

Stormy said:


> Thank you! It always baffles me why they don't go after the murderers or the people in the justice system who are responsible for letting them off.



It never makes sense to me either. Ahmaud's murderers were chillin at home for a minute before being picked up. That's where people should have been.


----------



## Keen

TrulyBlessed said:


> Killer cop’s wife
> 
> View attachment 459833



Will she divorce her brother also?


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Keen said:


> Will she divorce her brother also?
> 
> View attachment 459857


Apparently she's only divorcing him to keep their property. Derek Chauvin is originally from Florida and has property there.


----------



## Dposh167

Im just absolutely amazed at how many cities are involved.  I cant even look away from cnn. Its like a 5 day movie im watching.

Yall heard about Hawkeye Harry or Harold. lmao...the white man in utah who tried to shoot at protesters with a bow and arrow...and got his butt whooped and his car set ablaze. Lmao..lawd. i cant post the video becuz of the cussing but I cried tears from laughing so hard.


----------



## Dposh167

Don Lemon is out here calling these rich celebrities ouuut lmao


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


>


This is disturbing on so many different levels


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

Dposh167 said:


> Im just absolutely amazed at how many cities are involved.  I cant even look away from cnn. Its like a 5 day movie im watching.
> 
> Yall heard about Hawkeye Harry? lmao...the white man in utah who tried to shoot at protesters with a bow and arrow...and got his butt whooped and his car set ablaze. Lmao..lawd. i cant post the video becuz of the cussing but I cried tears from laughing so hard.


Right Utah?


----------



## Dposh167

CarefreeinChicago said:


> Right Utah?


If I recall it was in the middle of a salt lake city protest


----------



## Everything Zen

I really don’t want to be the only person typing COVID but whatevs... Good to see a lot of the protesters wearing masks as I am actually glad to see them out raising hell. I left my house for the first time to go grocery shopping in 2.5 months today. Started walking the dog last week instead of just letting her go in the yard. Dipped in to see my parents for the first time on Mother’s Day since January after doing their taxes. Now I will be staying with them as long as needed bc my father is having eye surgery on the 10th bc his last surgery failed and he can’t see. I also have pre-glaucoma and need to see my opthamologist the day before my dad has his surgery. I’m the only child so  I developed my annual bronchitis which can turn into pneumonia if I don’t get the proper rest and I haven’t even posted my much about my personal life. Lots of typing and deleting. I have a therapist for all this 
“Oh invasion, hold me I could melt,
Just a warning- I’ve been through hell. You ever seen too much, but need these events to be whole.”- (A Miracle)- Chevelle”


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Dposh167 said:


> Don Lemon is out here calling these rich celebrities ouuut lmao



I love him


----------



## mensa

And where are the music celebrities?  They've been oh so quiet regarding the murder of Mr. George Floyd.

My parents said that during the Civil Rights Movement of the 60's, the sports and entertainment industry were deeply involved in banning together to try to stamp out racism and police brutality.


----------



## Kanky

They set the Daughters of the Confederacy building in Richmond on fire but it looks like the fire department put it out. Building is still standing.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Kanky said:


> They set the Daughters of the Confederacy building in Richmond on fire but it looks like the fire department put it out. Building is still standing.


Too bad.


----------



## Dposh167

They post on their social media and thats about it. The only 3 I know who were actually out there was Jcole...Kendrick Sampson from HBO's Insecure...and a nba sports player who I forgot his name. Most of the other celebs I follow only post on IG and twitter.

Diddy has been trying to promote his black news channel on revolt to spark conversation about all of this. Some of them probably donated money secretly but unless they make it known...u wont know


----------



## CurlyNiquee




----------



## Black Ambrosia

I know I’m stating the obvious but this doesn’t feel safe. That video is confirmation.


----------



## Flourishnikov

Don Lemon called out a host of celebrities tonight including Oprah, Tyler Perry, Drake and Tracie Ellis Ross.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Dposh167 said:


> They post on their social media and thats about it. The only 3 I know who were actually out there was Jcole...Kendrick Sampson from HBO's Insecure...and a nba sports player who I forgot his name. Most of the other celebs I follow only post on IG and twitter.
> 
> Diddy has been trying to promote his black news channel on revolt to spark conversation about all of this. *Some of them probably donated money secretly* but unless they make it known...u wont know


I’m not following. Who are you talking about?


----------



## GraceJones

I saw footage of MBJ protest on IG


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Flourishnikov said:


> Don Lemon called out a host of celebrities tonight including Oprah, Tyler Perry, Drake and Tracie Ellis Ross.


This is a pretty random group. Aside from  Drake, none of those people would influence the people in the protests. And Drake doesn’t strike me as an activist.  Maybe Jay-Z?


----------



## Dposh167

Black Ambrosia said:


> I’m not following. Who are you talking about?



.....im referring to the organzations and funds celebrities have been posting on their social media for people to donate to help. My statement was in reference to celebs probably donating their money to help the cause  but us not knowing about it (example: funds to help protesters get bailed outta jail...etc)
...


----------



## Maracujá

The B-listers are doing their part. Nick Cannon is on the streets, Cash Money is paying June's rent for some folks, Nicole Ari Parker hasn't stopped posting, Tia Mowry is also posting.


----------



## Maracujá

Have y'all seen this? LHCFBI, we need your help:


----------



## Ganjababy

Is that an Amish brother in the mix? Lol


ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> You know things are crazy when the Amish are out protesting.


----------



## Ganjababy




----------



## discodumpling

Maracujá said:


> Have y'all seen this? LHCFBI, we need your help:
> 
> View attachment 459861



Something ain't right here!! Those are two different wypipo. Eyes, ears, nose shape, face shape...what is really happening???


----------



## Maracujá

discodumpling said:


> Something ain't right here!! Those are two different wypipo. Eyes, ears, nose shape, face shape...what is really happening???



The jury is still out on it. I'm counting on LHCFBI.


----------



## dancinstallion

Welp they trashed lower Manhattan, trash and glass is everywhere and the streets are empty right now. I was wondering why it was so empty on a Sunday. They broke the glass at TD Ameritrade, BOK, CVS, Citibank, etc


----------



## GoGoChik

Lots of stores destroyed in Georgetown and City Center in DC. I live downtown and heard so many explosions last night.


----------



## Choclatcotton

CurlyNiquee said:


> Period. Oppression and injustice of this kind has never ever been solved with peaceful protests.
> 
> View attachment 459763


If they are oppressing someone, they have no moral sense to appeal to.


----------



## SoniT

It's like we're back in 1968 again. I wasn't born yet but I've heard the stories and seen  the pictures. People are fed up. This cycle just keeps repeating itself.


----------



## Ganjababy

They are protesting in London’s Trafalgar Square.


----------



## Ganjababy

Hugo Boss supplied the nazi uniforms. Glad they got looted...


There was a march in Toronto yesterday too. A young black woman plunged to her death while police was in her apartment. I have been totally out of the loop these past few days and only started watching the news today.


----------



## Everything Zen

I’m disappointed in the Chicago protestors- they should have focused their efforts on Trump tower.


----------



## Keen

It is amazing how much things remain the same.


----------



## menina

Just logged in to Facebook see to that Flint police marched with protesters last night and some police men in Florida took a knee.

I guess Target is temporarily closing some locations...


----------



## TrulyBlessed

I know Kanye is a lost cause but I still find the person he has become so mind blowing. He hasn’t said a thing even in a time like this. Then again he may have something stupid to say so he’s keeping his mouth closed. I’m glad to see Kim using her platform but how does that work knowing your husband affiliates with an administration that supports the problem, wild.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Wow


----------



## Layluh

Um did anyone hear george floyd broke into a pregnant women's home,  presumably black, and put a gun to her stomach? Ive only seen one article saying this, minus the black part.


----------



## Everything Zen

TrulyBlessed said:


> Wow



I just burst into tears. I’m so upset and worried about family members down there right now seeing this


----------



## Dposh167

Maracujá said:


> Have y'all seen this? LHCFBI, we need your help:
> 
> View attachment 459861


I saw this yesterday and I still think this is the same man. His face looks exactly the same to me. He cut his hairline and his beard off


----------



## Maracujá

Dposh167 said:


> I saw this yesterday and I still think this is the same man. His face looks exactly the same to me. He cut his hairline and his beard off



Killing and going on about your merry way. What a world we live in.


----------



## Nay

Yeah, that's the same man.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Layluh said:


> Um did anyone hear george floyd broke into a pregnant women's home,  presumably black, and put a gun to her stomach? Ive only seen one article saying this, minus the black part.


The vast majority don't care and will cuss you out for bringing it up. There's a Regina something on Facebook whose post containing the info went viral and most commenters saying it doesn't matter and calling her all sorts of names.


----------



## werenumber2

Maracujá said:


> Have y'all seen this? LHCFBI, we need your help:
> 
> View attachment 459861



That’s him. Same crooked nose bridge


----------



## Everything Zen

UmSumayyah said:


> The vast majority don't care and will cuss you out for bringing it up. There's a Regina something on Facebook whose post containing the info went viral and most commenters saying it doesn't matter and calling her all sorts of names.



I’m not gonna cuss anyone out but what does that have to do with the incident on Memorial Day?

I can google but if you have a link it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Black Ambrosia

Layluh said:


> Um did anyone hear george floyd broke into a pregnant women's home,  presumably black, and put a gun to her stomach? Ive only seen one article saying this, minus the black part.


Were there receipts or just a random post?


----------



## Ganjababy

Even if he was a criminal he did not deserve to die like that. This protest is about Floyd and all the other black people being targeted, abused and killed by the police.


----------



## UmSumayyah

TrulyBlessed said:


>


"Allowed to work at other stores"--if there are available hours/posItions I  would think.  I can't imagine they would cut hours of existing employees to add some for people who lost their regular spot to the fire.

Even if there are places available, how far does an employee have to drive to reach a store that's open (if they have a car)?  If they take the bus, are the buses running right now and if so how many buses would they have to take and how long would a trip via (probably multiple lines) take?  If they have children can their current childcare arrangement adapt to add extra hours for their new commute? Can their budget handle the increased transportation cost and the increased childcare cost?

It's good of Target to offer support but likely most of these people are screwed.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Ganjababy said:


> Even if he was a criminal he did not deserve to die like that. This protest is about Floyd and all the other black people being targeted, abused and killed by the police.


If a man knocked me upside the head and pointed a gun at my pregnant abdomen I wouldn't give a flying hard copulation _how_ he died, but that's just me.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Everything Zen said:


> I’m not gonna cuss anyone out but what does that have to do with the incident on Memorial Day?
> 
> I can google but if you have a link it would be greatly appreciated.


Actually her name is Cecelia Regina. She has the arrest reports and all


----------



## UmSumayyah

Everything Zen said:


> I’m not gonna cuss anyone out but what does that have to do with the incident on Memorial Day?
> 
> I can google but if you have a link it would be greatly appreciated.


I searched "Cecilia Regina Floyd" and it came up.


----------



## Layluh

Everything Zen said:


> I’m not gonna cuss anyone out but what does that have to do with the incident on Memorial Day?
> 
> I can google but if you have a link it would be greatly appreciated.


Nothing but it determines my reaction to his death.

But like I said, i could only find one article, from the daily mail at that.  I tried searching around for about 5 minutes and couldn't find anything else.

@UmSumayyah nothing comes up when i search for Cecilia regina floyd


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Everything Zen said:


> I’m not gonna cuss anyone out but what does that have to do with the incident on Memorial Day?
> 
> I can google but if you have a link it would be greatly appreciated.


I wasn’t ever in danger of going out to protest but that information reinforces my decision to stay within the safety of my own home.

The police shouldn’t have murdered him AND I’m not risking my safety for a dude who points guns at pregnant black women.  Those two concepts don’t cancel each other out.


----------



## Layluh

Crackers Phinn said:


> I wasn’t ever in danger of going out to protest but that information reinforces my decision to stay within the safety of my own home.
> 
> The police shouldn’t have murdered him AND I’m not risking my safety for a dude who points guns at pregnant black women.  Those two concepts don’t cancel each other out.


That coupled with the fact that his best friend said bw are more dangerous than cops. And then you see georges GF. im good.


----------



## Kanky

I have never gone to a BLM type protest and won’t be starting in a pandemic. People are wasting time and effort marching in the street, but at least the looters who covered their faces well enough not to get caught have profited in new Nike’s and Gucci bags. Absolutely nothing will change because we as a society have decided that the police are above the law. Not just for murder, but for assault, asset seizures and all kinds of other crimes. America is a third world police state in a looted Gucci belt. 

I would love to see some serious police reform and accountability but it isn’t going to happen and no amount of marching and burning down Target is going to make it happen. They will abuse people when they think that they can get away with it, which is most of the time.


----------



## Ganjababy

I googled and cannot find said article. The only thing I found was this. https://avemariaradio.net/george-floyd-left-a-gospel-legacy-in-houston/


----------



## NijaG

Flourishnikov said:


> Don Lemon called out a host of celebrities tonight including Oprah, Tyler Perry, Drake and Tracie Ellis Ross.



I’m sorry.... no more calling out BW. Just call out BM. Controversial but I don’t care.


----------



## Kanky

Ganjababy said:


> I googled and cannot find said article. The only thing I found was this. https://avemariaradio.net/george-floyd-left-a-gospel-legacy-in-houston/



I can’t find it either. Someone please post a link if you can.


----------



## Layluh

Here's the daily mail article https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...lis-start-new-life-released-prison-Texas.html


----------



## PuddingPop

The white people in my town are really showing their  true ugly colors. 
There have been nothing but peaceful protests all over NJ and peaceful protests close to my town right over the border in PA but how dare us  Blacks try to organize something for ourselves where we live and pay taxes?
All lives matter, why do we get to have a rally , it didn’t happen here , there is going to be violence ....
So much ugliness and hatred , but I’m definitely keeping a mental check lists of the racists like I usually do.


----------



## NijaG

I read on commentary on IG that the onyibo girlfriend was either an Ex-GF or side piece. That he was currently involved and/or married to a BW.

They used her for the interview to create divisions. That’s the theory at least.


----------



## Layluh

NijaG said:


> I read on commentary on IG that the onyibo girlfriend was either an Ex-GF or side piece. That he was currently involved and/or married to a BW.
> 
> They used her for the interview to create divisions. That’s the theory at least.


Interesting.


----------



## menina

NijaG said:


> I’m sorry.... no more calling out BW. Just call out BM. Controversial but I don’t care.



He also said Ellen degeneres and Jane Fonda if that matters...


----------



## TrulyBlessed

TrulyBlessed said:


> Wow



Fired!



Another view. Smh notice the car with white people in the front didn’t get stopped.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Layluh said:


> Nothing but it determines my reaction to his death.
> 
> But like I said, i could only find one article, from the daily mail at that.  I tried searching around for about 5 minutes and couldn't find anything else.
> 
> @UmSumayyah nothing comes up when i search for Cecilia regina floyd


I used Facebook search, not Google.


----------



## discodumpling

Controversial: I dont give a good gosh darn who he pointed his gun at. If they ain't catch him and put a knee in his neck then #payit.
The issue at hand is how George Floyd died. Brutal, savagery they have a lock on that. The idgaf attitude of the cop is what sticks with me. He killed a man with a smirk on his face and his hands in his pockets...that's  a different type of evil.


----------



## NijaG

menina said:


> He also said *Ellen* *degeneres and Jane Fonda if that matters..*.



No and Yes...... It’s the choice of possible WM and WW allies to help. Sometimes it’s better not to call out these “allies” so that we can see those truly concerned about the injustices BP face and/or those doing it just to look good.

Stop calling out BW (celebrity or non-celeb). BW have been rallying for the BC (BM) causes macro and micro scale way more than the reverse.


----------



## NijaG

discodumpling said:


> Controversial: I dont give a good gosh darn who he pointed his gun at. If they ain't catch him and put a knee in his neck then #payit.
> *The issue at hand is how George Floyd died. Brutal, savagery they have a lock on that. The idgaf attitude of the cop is what sticks with me. He killed a man with a smirk on his face an his hands in his pockets...that's  a different type of evil.*



Listen.... if he did what he was accused of, then hopefully he did his time.

For me the bigger picture is not necessarily about the individual BM, but these officers in position of authority that feel and know for the most part that they can kill a BM/BW w/o much consequences.

It’s not like they checked his criminal record and saw that he may have committed a crime against a pregnant woman before they killed him.

What they knew at the time was he tried to pay a bill or something with a fake $20 bill. 

Is that enough to kill someone?

All those WM militia and WW protestors who wanted their states opened, not one death reported. These were Non-mask wearing protestors who could pass on a virus with serious consequences. No deaths, serious injuries, nothing.

They were right up in these cops faces.... shouting, spitting, etc with guns.


----------



## awhyley

Whoa, this situation has escalated beyond proportions.  This is even scarier now than Covid.  I hope this all ends with the objective of fairness being achieved.  I'm praying for you ladies (and your family members and friends) caught in the friction.  Stay safe out there.  

(eta: The curfews are back.  Miami just announced theirs.)


----------



## yamilee21

The protests are clearly bigger than George Floyd at this point. They have become an excuse for the militarized police to go to war against anyone who isn’t police (attacks against journalists and photographers, against people randomly walking home from the grocery store, against people on their own front porches and stoops, etc. have been documented on social media). Add the craziness of right-wing and white supremacists jumping in with the looting and destruction because of their own hopes for a race war or a civil war, and the utter lack of leadership of the president of 40% of voters, all in the middle of a pandemic that is bound to get worse in the coming weeks, and it is hard to see how the result will be anything other than complete anarchy or the vicious dictatorship said president has been itching for. This situation is a dream come true for Putin, except that the pandemic is out of control in Russia right now, they can no longer pretend that it is a few extra cases of lethal pneumonia, so Putin can’t even properly take advantage of it.

I’ve never had any desire to go to space, but I can’t help but think that those two astronauts who docked at the space station today are very fortunate to be able to escape Earth right now.


----------



## UmSumayyah

discodumpling said:


> Controversial: *I dont give a good gosh darn who he pointed his gun at. *If they ain't catch him and put a knee in his neck then #payit.
> The issue at hand is how George Floyd died. Brutal, savagery they have a lock on that. The idgaf attitude of the cop is what sticks with me. He killed a man with a smirk on his face an his hands in his pockets...that's  a different type of evil.


Your viewpoint is actually quite ordinary.


----------



## charmingt




----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## jasmatazz

TrulyBlessed said:


> Wow



 My God. What a scary time to be alive. Lord help us.


----------



## Layluh

Once they refused to blame black people for something then i knew something else was at play.

And im sorry but this timing is suspicious as hell. We all know we are more susceptible and die at higher rates from covid so were already stressed about that then the news is going to make a bad situation worse by showing ahmad, then teyanna, then central park guy, now this.  All in like 2 weeks.

Its a horrible thing to have to deal with and worry about covid AND this. Were being attacked on all fronts...This to me is psychological warfare.

Its all too much for many and though i stopped letting social issues effect me after Trayvon died, i feel for those who are still affected by this stuff.

Keep your spirits high ladies and detox if you need to or take a break from this thread.


----------



## Ganjababy

Sad times. On so many levels.


----------



## vevster

Ganjababy said:


> Even if he was a criminal he did not deserve to die like that. This protest is about Floyd and all the other black people being targeted, abused and killed by the police.


Demonizing the victim, isn’t this how it works.


----------



## vevster

Jane Fonda was on CNN dressed like a Black Panther. She has a beret on!


----------



## Shimmie

vevster said:


> Jane Fonda was on CNN dressed like a Black Panther. She has a beret on!


Her beret was angled just right.   She was ready and she was in perfect pose for her close-up.    I still love her.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09




----------



## MizAvalon

vevster said:


> Jane Fonda was on CNN dressed like a Black Panther. She has a beret on!



I heard that Don Lemon called celebrities out on their silence and named Jane Fonda. The very next night she showed up.

Jane is not to be played with. She has been down with the cause her entire life. One of the few celebs who actually walks the walk.


----------



## Layluh

[/QUOTE]

This is wow.


Regarding the white guy who burned down Nashville courthouse. He was arrested years ago for doing heroine in a parking lot with 2 children in the backseat. Reddit found his Facebook and everything

NASHVILLE, Tenn. (WKRN) – Two people were arrested earlier this month after police allegedly found them using heroin in their vehicle with two children inside.

According to an arrest affidavit, Wesley Somers, 21, and Traci Orrand, 30, were both arrested and charged with two counts of child neglect and possession of a controlled substance.

Metro police said they found a 2-year-old and 8-month-old in the backseat at the Walmart on Dickerson Pike. The 2-year-old was reportedly unrestrained in the back seat.


----------



## Ganjababy

When she was married to Ted Turner I read that her kids protested at being served by black servants. Ted Turner probably had the servants dressed up in uniforms a la gone with the wind Plus she informally adopted a black child whose parents were black panthers. I have always been a fan. 





MizAvalon said:


> I heard that Don Lemon called celebrities out on their silence and named Jane Fonda. The very next night she showed up.
> 
> Jane is not to be played with. She has been down with the cause her entire life. One of the few celebs who actually walks the walk.


----------



## Ganjababy




----------



## Ganjababy

Carlton on Instagram calling out all the Karen and Chads from Love is blind. He cussed out Kelly and called out Kenny. So funny. People are truly out here showing their true colours during these times...


----------



## Ganjababy

I’m happy for the solidarity and support regarding police brutality against black people, but seeing all these crowds of people in The US, England, Montreal, Toronto, Vancouver and New Zealand when COVID-19 is still killing people is scary. I hope everyone stays healthy and COVID free.


----------



## Maracujá

Ganjababy said:


>



America, Europe, Africa, Asia, Latin-America *smdh*. At the beginning of the year, the government announced that they would cut down on education and the arts here. Caint.


----------



## vevster

I sent in 2: Rx sunglasses and a regular pair for an update to my optics place. I wake up and see THIS ON IG


----------



## vevster

A black Ivy League Lawyer and this other girl tossed that Molotov cocktail at police.  Both lost their jobs during Covid.....

https://nypost.com/2020/05/31/accused-molotov-cocktail-hurler-is-ivy-league-educated-lawyer/

A Ivy League-educated lawyer and member of a Brooklyn community board was among those arrested for hurling a Molotov cocktail at a marked NYPD vehicle amid George Floyd protests, it was revealed Sunday.

Colinford Mattis, 32, was allegedly behind the wheel of a tan minivan as his passenger, fellow attorney Urooj Rahman, allegedly hurled the incendiary at an empty NYPD vehicle outside the 88th Precinct station house in Fort Greene early on Saturday.

Mattis, a graduate of Princeton University and New York University law school, is an associate at corporate Manhattan firm Pryor Cashman.

He was furloughed in April amid the coronavirus crisis, his employer confirmed.

“As we confront critical issues around historic and ongoing racism and inequity in our society, I am saddened to see this young man allegedly involved in the worst kind of reaction to our shared outrage over what had occurred,” managing partner Ron Shechtman said in a statement to The Post.


----------



## Kanky

vevster said:


> A black Ivy League Lawyer and this other girl tossed that Molotov cocktail at police.  Both lost their jobs during Covid.....
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/05/31/accused-molotov-cocktail-hurler-is-ivy-league-educated-lawyer/
> 
> A Ivy League-educated lawyer and member of a Brooklyn community board was among those arrested for hurling a Molotov cocktail at a marked NYPD vehicle amid George Floyd protests, it was revealed Sunday.
> 
> Colinford Mattis, 32, was allegedly behind the wheel of a tan minivan as his passenger, fellow attorney Urooj Rahman, allegedly hurled the incendiary at an empty NYPD vehicle outside the 88th Precinct station house in Fort Greene early on Saturday.
> 
> Mattis, a graduate of Princeton University and New York University law school, is an associate at corporate Manhattan firm Pryor Cashman.
> 
> He was furloughed in April amid the coronavirus crisis, his employer confirmed.
> 
> “As we confront critical issues around historic and ongoing racism and inequity in our society, I am saddened to see this young man allegedly involved in the worst kind of reaction to our shared outrage over what had occurred,” managing partner Ron Shechtman said in a statement to The Post.



 Is there video? If not I don't believe them.


----------



## Everything Zen

Apparently they had a whole army of police officers in front of Trump Tower:


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Everything Zen said:


> Apparently they had a whole army of police officers in front of Trump Tower:


Which one? Chicago?


----------



## Layluh

Well hopefully the world now knows the majority of americans cant stand 45.


----------



## sharentu




----------



## MizAvalon

How do you guys think everything that’s going on currently will affect his chances at re-election? I’ve been saying all along that he would win again because a lot of Democrats are going to sit this election out but now, I’m not so sure.

The hatred for him is real. It’s more evident now than ever. I really hope that is reflected at election time.


----------



## sharentu

MizAvalon said:


> How do you guys think everything that’s going on currently will affect his chances at re-election? I’ve been saying all along that he would win again because a lot of Democrats are going to sit this election out but now, I’m not so sure.
> 
> The hatred for him is real. It’s more evident now than ever. I really hope that is reflected at election time.


lots of republicans didn't like him before, but they still voted for him.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

MizAvalon said:


> How do you guys think everything that’s going on currently will affect his chances at re-election? I’ve been saying all along that he would win again because a lot of Democrats are going to sit this election out but now, I’m not so sure.
> 
> The hatred for him is real. It’s more evident now than ever. I really hope that is reflected at election time.


People have been resisting Donald Trump since the beginning. People disliking Donald Trump is not what will remove him. Democrats cannot bank on people being fed up or afraid of Trump. People can hate Donald Trump with a passion and stay home or vote 3rd party.  That's what happened in 2016. Democrats win by getting people excited, energized and positive. The Democrats have to motivate people to come out for them. Hitler didn't rise to power because people liked him, he became a dictator because not enough people rose against him and the German left couldn't come up with a stronger response.

I haven't seen anything from the Democratic leadership or Joe Biden that is inspiring or motivating.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I hope the people who sat out the last election are motivated to participate. Him staying in office isn't a neutral situation that doesn't impact our lives. We're all negatively impacted.


----------



## UmSumayyah

MizAvalon said:


> How do you guys think everything that’s going on currently will affect his chances at re-election? I’ve been saying all along that he would win again because a lot of Democrats are going to sit this election out but now, I’m not so sure.
> 
> The hatred for him is real. It’s more evident now than ever. I really hope that is reflected at election time.


I thought Coronavirus would sink him.  
Now I think he has a good shot at reelection.


----------



## Kanky

UmSumayyah said:


> I thought Coronavirus would sink him.
> Now I think he has a good shot at reelection.



Republican wypipo will react to these riots and his suggestions that protestors be shot with enthusiasm. 

I'm not sure that the Democratic Party even wants to win. The next president will have a huge mess to clean up.


----------



## Kanky

Black Ambrosia said:


> I hope the people who sat out the last election are motivated to participate. Him staying in office isn't a neutral situation that doesn't impact our lives. We're all negatively impacted.



Yep. The police have always been a violent, criminal mob, but Trump actually encouraged police brutality, campaigned on nation wide stop and frisk, and dismantled all of the federal oversight that Obama put into place after Ferguson.


----------



## Ganjababy

I saw this yesterday and thought of crackers and thought to myself why dis mawga gal putting herself out there like that. She look as if she could snap like a twig.

I am just seeing that pregnant photo and that is crazy as far as I am concerned. No way should any pregnant woman be out in those streets protesting...



sharentu said:


>


----------



## Ganjababy

I’m typing fast as I’m multitasking and just saw the little girl. Is that for real? Time to log off...


----------



## charmingt

Agitator/ instigator.


----------



## Rastafarai

Independent medical examiners determined that George Floyd died as a result of asphyxia from sustained forceful pressure!

Source


----------



## TrulyBlessed

The first autopsy was a bold faced lie!


----------



## MizAvalon

Rastafarai said:


> Independent medical examiners determined that George Floyd died as a result of asphyxia from sustained forceful pressure!
> 
> Source




Of course he did! I can’t believe they even tried it with that other autopsy!


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^^This is why the riots will continue- the whole police force is a coverup farce.


----------



## discodumpling

I'm here for all this wypipo uncomfortabilty. 2x today my CEO has raised security concerns for our office in Inwood NY...(Inwood looks like suburbia but its hood adjacent) Our factory in Oxford NC ( there's Black folks there??) Protests are planned for this evening in both places.
I'm here for it all. Ain't nobody looting a technical textile factory though! #itsabovemenow
Edited to add...quick research shows Oxford NC to be the type of town rife with Klan and supremacist activities. #letitburn


----------



## lavaflow99

TrulyBlessed said:


> The first autopsy was a bold faced lie!



Disgusting!!!  So this ME provided false information on medical documents and lied to cover crooked cops.  Time to get his medical license revoked!!!  His name:  Andrew Baker.  License number:  39542

*Andrew Baker, M.D.*



*Chief Medical Examiner, Hennepin County, Minn.*
*https://www.naco.org/people/andrew-baker-md*

Contact the MN Medical Board by calling 612-617-2130 or 1-800-657-3709 to file a disciplinary complaint. 

The website is conveniently down.   But I called and left a message.  And will be doing so daily.


----------



## Everything Zen

You know this thug jumped the racial shark if Rush Limbaugh and Mitch McConnell are out here like:







The only hold out is Tucker Carlson.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/30/us/politics/george-floyd-tucker-carlson-rush-limbaugh.html
*
What Top Conservatives Are Saying About George Floyd and Police Brutality*
For those on the right whose usual instinct is to stand up for law enforcement, the stark video showing Mr. Floyd being fatally pinned by a police officer raises conflicting feelings about the incident.




Jeanine Pirro, a Fox News host who often pushes a law-and-order message, decried the death of George Floyd at the hands of a police officer.Credit...Mike Theiler/Agence France-Presse — Getty Images

In her typical appearances on Fox News, Jeanine Pirro, a former Republican district attorney, reserves her highest dudgeon for castigating liberals and lamenting the demise of law and order. 

But on Friday’s “Fox & Friends,” Ms. Pirro’s voice nearly broke as she described the agonizing final moments of George Floyd, the black man who died after a Minneapolis police officer ignored his pleas and pinned him to the ground during a routine stop.

“George Floyd was begging, saying he couldn’t breathe, saying please, please,” Ms. Pirro told viewers. “This man who put his knee on the neck of George Floyd does not deserve to be free in this country.”

Even right-wing stars like Rush Limbaugh hedged their assessments early on, as the officer’s lethal force drew more condemnation in some corners of the right than the ensuing riots and the burning of a police precinct. “I can’t find a way to justify it,’’ Mr. Limbaugh said of the officer’s actions.

The chilling circumstances of Mr. Floyd’s death — particularly the graphic, indisputable video of his arrest — have, at least for now, posed a political quandary among some conservative politicians, media stars and President Trump, whose usual instinct is to focus on blaming liberals for promoting lawlessness.

The ongoing protests in Minneapolis and around the country may still alter conservative views. On Fox News on Friday night, Tucker Carlson began his show with a graphic calling the Minnesota protesters “Criminal Mobs,” and wondered aloud why Republicans were not reacting more intensely against the violence in Minneapolis. Sean Hannity and Laura Ingraham condemned the demonstrators for, in Mr. Hannity’s words, “exploiting” Mr. Floyd’s death.

The law enforcement community is one of Mr. Trump’s most loyal constituencies, and he and his allies are in uncharted territory as they weigh expressions of solidarity with the nation’s police forces against grappling with the horror of Mr. Floyd’s death.

Initially, Mr. Trump issued a brutal law-and-order message early Friday morning, tweeting, “When the looting starts, the shooting starts.” His implication that protesters should be shot by law enforcement drew enormous blowback from Democratic leaders and other critics; some 14 hours later, he said his tweet had been misinterpreted, and later talked about the “good people” who were demonstrating in Mr. Floyd’s honor.

“They were protesting for the right reasons,” Mr. Trump told reporters at the White House on Friday evening, in relatively subdued remarks for a president best-known for bluster and vitriol. “They were protesting in honor of a man, George Floyd, where something happened that shouldn’t have happened.”

Aides to Mr. Trump said on Friday they saw little advantage in further inflaming a situation that had already turned violent across several cities. They were mindful, too, of avoiding any further alienation of African-American voters, ahead of an election where even marginal shifts in support could help him eke out a victory in November.

By Saturday morning, however, Mr. Trump had shifted tone again, writing in a tweet that any “protesters” — he put the word in quotes — who behaved out of line at the White House would face a “hard” response by Secret Service and “the most vicious dogs, and most ominous weapons, I have ever seen.”

Casting itself as the upholder of law-and-order has been a perennial Republican Party strategy in times of racial disharmony and social unrest, from the 1967 riots in Detroit and Newark to Ferguson, Mo., in 2014.

But the stark footage of a white police officer kneeling on the neck of Mr. Floyd as he pleaded and moaned “I can’t breathe” produced an unusual moment when those on either side of the nation’s split-screen politics were, publicly at least, evincing a common cause.

The moment may be fleeting.

In an appearance on Fox News on Friday evening, Senator Ted Cruz of Texas faced tough questions from Mr. Carlson — one of Mr. Trump’s favorite anchors — about why the senator was quick to denounce Mr. Floyd’s death as “a horrific act of police brutality.”





Even right-wing stars like Rush Limbaugh hedged their initial assessments, as the officer’s lethal force drew more condemnation in some corners of the right than the ensuing riots. Credit...RushLimbaugh.com

On his syndicated radio show on Thursday, Mr. Limbaugh expressed dismay at the actions of the police. “Look, you people in law enforcement know I’m at the top of the list of people who support you and understand how hard your jobs are,” he told listeners. “I still — given all of that, do not … I cannot find a way to explain that. I can’t find a way to justify it. I don’t care what the guy did.”

But Mr. Limbaugh also mocked the Democratic mayor of Minneapolis, Jacob Frey, who had made a tearful plea for unity.

“This is a blue state where this happened; this is a state run by Democrats; this is a state run by leftists,” Mr. Limbaugh told listeners. “Don’t forget, these are the people who have been promising their African-American voters this stuff’s gonna stop for 50 years. They don’t fix anything.”

Senator John Kennedy, the Louisiana Republican, appearing on Fox News on Friday, called Mr. Floyd’s death a “murder,” but he also said “the people who are trying to burn down Minneapolis should be prosecuted to the full extent of the law.”

J. McCauley Brown, the Republican Party chairman in Kentucky, said in an interview that “it’s unfortunate there are some people who are getting violent.” But he called Mr. Floyd’s death “tragic,” adding, “I can understand totally why people are protesting.”

Among some conservatives, condemnation of the Minnesota police officers was often entwined with disdain for perennial targets of the right: big city Democratic politicians, the media, the Black Lives Matter movement and others who conservatives have blamed for helping stoke the violence. On Friday, the Drudge Report blared a headline in capital letters: “Unrest Spreads in U.S.A.”

The president’s campaign manager, Brad Parscale, seized on the backlash to Mr. Trump’s “looting” tweet to attack “the media, Joe Biden, and the Democrats,” ticking off a triumvirate of Republican boogeymen.

In a campaign statement, Mr. Parscale wrote that Minneapolis was “in chaos” and, without evidence, accused Democrats and the media of capitalizing on the tragedy as “a political opportunity and a chance to make money” — both offenses that Mr. Trump and Mr. Parscale himself are often accused of.

Donald Trump Jr., the president’s son, wrote on Twitter that “what happened to George Floyd was disgusting.” But he quickly added: “There’s never an excuse for the type of violent riots unfolding now. No American should ever have to watch their own community burn to the ground.”

For years now, some Republicans have sought to turn the issue of racial inequality and injustice to their political advantage. The president — who famously courted African-Americans to take a chance on him in 2016 by asking “What the hell do you have to lose?” — has long believed that he could appeal to black voters by blaming Democrats for chronic problems in predominantly black communities like poverty, crime and poor schools.

The president’s decision to call the Floyd family and express his condolences suggested that he did not view this episode as the kind of racially fraught cultural battlefront he would otherwise barrel into.

And with the nation on edge, the gravity of the situation had not been lost on Mr. Trump’s team. At a Friday morning meeting, two White House aides, Brook Rollins and Ja’Ron Smith, argued it would be tone-deaf for Mr. Trump to roll out new initiatives, even those related to the coronavirus, in the next few days that did not pertain to the fallout from Mr. Floyd’s death.

All that could change, especially if the situation continues to deteriorate in cities like Minneapolis, and if cable news — closely monitored by Mr. Trump — is filled with images of violence and carnage.

“Give it 24 or 48 hours,” Charlie Sykes, a longtime conservative radio star who now opposes Mr. Trump, said in an interview. “This is the president who ran as the law and order president. It is almost irresistible.”

Mr. Sykes said it was inevitable that the conservative media outrage machine would ramp up as the right-wing playbook reasserts itself, after the short-term caution in the aftermath of a horrific murder caught on tape.

Indeed, by Friday evening, Mr. Hannity was warning viewers about “radical rioters exploiting this death of Mr. Floyd, committing crimes, justifying crimes, threatening more violence.” To analyze the protests, Ms. Ingraham brought on a provocative guest: Mark Fuhrman, the former Los Angeles police detective infamous for his role in the O.J. Simpson murder trial.

For now, Republican officials continue to see two problems at hand, each of which they believe is serious and urgent. “I understand the protesters are frustrated and they want swift justice, and I feel that for them,” Laura Cox, Republican Party chairwoman in Michigan, said in an interview.

But, Ms. Cox added, “When it starts to be about breaking into police precincts, that’s problematic.”


----------



## Everything Zen




----------



## UmSumayyah

MizAvalon said:


> Of course he did! I can’t believe they even tried it with that other autopsy!


Like he would just happen to die of a previous condition at the same moment there was a knee on his neck.


----------



## Ganjababy

So is dr Baden like the only honest and trusted medical pathologist? He is 85! Give him a break lol. Kidding, I hope I am as full of vitality and sharp like he is when I’m that age.


So I’ve been seeing mostly white kids looting and fighting. Is it just me? How many of these kids are real protesters protesting for black lives? 

I just had the biggest belly laugh when is saw a big black FBI agent being profiled by police as they tried to arrest him for being alive and black. The man was just sitting down minding his business. It was hilarious when they cuffed him and took out his badge. He cussed them afterwards and told them they were idiots. It was soooo funny. But lots of cursing so I cannot post.


----------



## Maracujá




----------



## UmSumayyah

discodumpling said:


> I'm here for all this wypipo uncomfortabilty. 2x today my CEO has raised security concerns for our office in Inwood NY...(Inwood looks like suburbia but its hood adjacent) Our factory in Oxford NC ( there's Black folks there??) Protests are planned for this evening in both places.
> I'm here for it all. Ain't nobody looting a technical textile factory though! #itsabovemenow
> Edited to add...quick research shows Oxford NC to be the type of town rife with Klan and supremacist activities. #letitburn


If rioters destroy your employer's properties will the resulting costs affect employee compensation and job security?

If there is a large klan presence that rally could be deadly if things start to burn.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Maracujá

The President just made things worse *smdh* 

It used to be about foreign terrorists, now it's domestic terrorists. I caint.


----------



## Transformer

Well is everyone convinced that Antifa is a Republican funded anarchy group.  They went in to stir up **** so that Trump could play the Law and Order president.  That’s what his constituents want to see.


----------



## awhyley

Maracujá said:


> The President just made things worse *smdh*
> 
> It used to be about foreign terrorists, now it's domestic terrorists. I caint.



Is this concerning the invocation of 'Law-and- Order' or the potential invoking of the Insurrection Act?  Things are happening so quickly, I'm finding it difficult to keep up.


----------



## Maracujá

awhyley said:


> Is this concerning the invocation of 'Law-and- Order' or the potential invoking of the Insurrection Act?  Things are happening so quickly, I'm finding it difficult to keep up.



President Trump just released a statement, live, saying that the curfew is now 7 o' clock. He will deploy the military, to protect the innocent. He's calling them domestic terrorists. It was like 5 minutes or so.


----------



## Rastafarai

Martial law in effect.

Also reminded Americans of their "2nd amendment rights."

Civil war is on its way.


----------



## Maracujá

Rastafarai said:


> Martial law in effect.
> 
> Also reminded Americans of their "2nd amendment rights."
> 
> Civil war is on its way.




Those were my sentiments too. Back in the days I never paid much attention to how leaders affected a work group or country. Now I do. My supervisor is a woman and also spews this kind of war rhetoric. As a result, our group is just so stiff and there's no joy. 

I remember when Trump was voted in, my co-workers (mostly white) were so sad to see Obama go. Saying that he had brought us some peace. Trump is giving us the turmoil that lives inside of him .


----------



## Transformer

His folks planned this **** since day one.  Force things to get out of control and then I use George Wallace’s playbook.


*Protesters have reported finding large stashes of the makeshift weapons*
*Videos from New York City, Kansas City, Dallas and Fayetteville in North Carolina all appear to show piles of bricks unattended in the middle of protests *
*The footage has led to suggestions the slabs were either planted by police or by extremists to overshadow peaceful protests after the death of George Floyd*
*‘Looks like a set up to me,’ tweeted protest supporter and rapper ICE T *
*Officials are investigating whether extremist groups have infiltrated the prot*


----------



## Maracujá

Transformer said:


> His folks planned this **** since day one.  Force things to get out of control and then I use George Wallace’s playbook.
> 
> 
> *Protesters have reported finding large stashes of the makeshift weapons*
> *Videos from New York City, Kansas City, Dallas and Fayetteville in North Carolina all appear to show piles of bricks unattended in the middle of protests *
> *The footage has led to suggestions the slabs were either planted by police or by extremists to overshadow peaceful protests after the death of George Floyd*
> *‘Looks like a set up to me,’ tweeted protest supporter and rapper ICE T *
> *Officials are investigating whether extremist groups have infiltrated the prot*



What's the end goal?


----------



## charmingt




----------



## TrulyBlessed

It’s insane how police are using rubber bullets and the fact they can be used at all. I’m seeing many graphic photos on Twitter of people losing an eye and becoming permanently blind, busted lips and split foreheads from these things! The police are not supposed to aim for the face but they do it anyway and at close range.




And what is this?


----------



## Transformer

While we need allies, you can’t trust them.


----------



## charmingt




----------



## Ganjababy

He used the bible as a prop.


----------



## Transformer

Jerrica Long

@Jerricalong_
·
May 31

They arrested thousands of people to avoid arresting four. Let that sink in.


----------



## Maracujá

Who exactly runs America? This doesn’t happen in Canada or Europe to this extent.


----------



## Kanky

TrulyBlessed said:


> It’s insane how police are using rubber bullets and the fact they can be used at all. I’m seeing many graphic photos on Twitter of people losing an eye and becoming permanently blind, busted lips and split foreheads from these things! The police are not supposed to aim for the face but they do it anyway and at close range.



There are plenty of middle class white kids that went out to protest because they were bored and came home with serious injuries. I hope that they get a lot of media attention. When police brutality is seen as a white problem instead of a black problem police reform will happen. We need to share the video of the cops pushing down that old white man and Becky with the blind eye every day.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

It's really tough having any association to a law enforcement officer right now and he isn't even a civilian officer.  Ive moved from worrying myself about Covid to being seriously afraid to be here alone right now which I am most of the time.  
Now,  I dont live anywhere near where they are protesting in my state but someone dumped a bunch of little pigs in my yard.  My SO doesnt even live here but he comes over a lot.


----------



## awhyley

Jmartjrmd said:


> Now,  I dont live anywhere near where they are protesting in my state but someone dumped a bunch of little pigs in my yard.  My SO doesnt even live here but he comes over a lot.





I hope that you have cameras around the perimeter, because that sounds troubling. 
Be alert, stay vigilant and be safe.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

My neighborhood is destroyed


----------



## PatDM'T

Can someone tell me 
why the EMS personnel 
did not try to do CPR or whatever
to revive George Floyd at the scene?
They just put him on a stretcher 
without making any effort to save him.

Add to that the callous look on the cop's face 
as he snuffed the life out of him.
Makes me think they meant for him to die 

The claim that "that is what drugs do", 
uttered by that jerk Thao
makes me wonder...

If the toxicology report shows drugs,
how do we know the cops sitting on him
did not inject him with something?
Chauvin's look may have been
him waiting for something 
the others were doing
to take effect.

Why was Thao determined 
to keep people from getting close?

The suggestion that some underlying
condition caused his death 
makes me more suspicious 
of this whole thing.

Covid-19 is killing us
We refused to mingle when 
lockdowns were lifted
letting "others" do it.
Then this happens to bring us out in throngs.

Something very strange is going on....

ION, WTH was that stunt with the bible about?


----------



## Rastafarai

Hope most of you ladies have a permit to carry. It's so serious out here.


----------



## Kanky

Jmartjrmd said:


> It's really tough having any association to a law enforcement officer right now and he isn't even a civilian officer.  Ive moved from worrying myself about Covid to being seriously afraid to be here alone right now which I am most of the time.
> Now,  I dont live anywhere near where they are protesting in my state but someone dumped a bunch of little pigs in my yard.  My SO doesnt even live here but he comes over a lot.



Like actual pigs or paper pig pictures? I’m trying to figure out how concerned you should be.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

PatDM'T said:


> Can someone tell me
> why the EMS personnel
> did not try to do CPR or whatever
> to revive George Floyd at the scene?
> They just put him on a stretcher
> without making any effort to save him.
> 
> Add to that the callous look on the cop's face
> as he snuffed the life out of him.
> Makes me think they meant for him to die
> 
> The claim that "that is what drugs do",
> uttered by that jerk Thao
> makes me wonder...
> 
> If the toxicology report shows drugs,
> how do we know the cops sitting on him
> did not inject him with something?
> Chauvin's look may have been
> him waiting for something
> the others were doing
> to take effect.
> 
> Why was Thao determined
> to keep people from getting close?
> 
> The suggestion that some underlying
> condition caused his death
> makes me more suspicious
> of this whole thing.
> 
> Covid-19 is killing us
> We refused to mingle when
> lockdowns were lifted
> letting "others" do it.
> Then this happens to bring us out in throngs.
> 
> Something very strange is going on....
> 
> ION, WTH was that stunt with the bible about?


They did a scoop and run as its easier to treat the patient faster inside the ambulance instead of having to bring out all the equipment onto the street, work on him then reload him and go. 
In the ambulance they uncuffed him, started cpr as he was in cardiac arrest and pulseless, started iv, intubated and got assistance from the fire departmebt paramedics who met them  a few blocks away as they were informed of a code 2 patient and George needed higher level of care.  He was pulseless and never regained a pulse after an hour of ACLS ( advanced cardiac life support) in the ambulance and at the ER.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Kanky said:


> Like actual pigs or paper pig pictures? I’m trying to figure out how concerned you should be.


Plastic toy pigs.  There is another officer that lives behind me across the lake.  I don't have his number.  He brings his police car home so we are going to reach out to him tomorrow and see if anything happened at his place.


----------



## PatDM'T

Jmartjrmd said:


> They did a scoop and run as its easier to treat the patient faster inside the ambulance instead of having to bring out all the equipment onto the street, work on him then reload him and go.
> In the ambulance they uncuffed him, started cpr as he was in cardiac arrest and pulseless, started iv, intubated and got assistance from the fire departmebt paramedics who met them  a few blocks away as they were informed of a code 2 patient and George needed higher level of care.  He was pulseless and never regained a pulse after an hour of ACLS ( advanced cardiac life support) in the ambulance and at the ER.



Thank you. 
This makes me feel a touch better.

As for my other question about the stunt, 
I think I found the answer:

Pathetic!


----------



## Kanky

Jmartjrmd said:


> Plastic toy pigs.  There is another officer that lives behind me across the lake.  I don't have his number.  He brings his police car home so we are going to reach out to him tomorrow and see if anything happened at his place.



I see. I would pack up and leave if someone left actual pigs.

 I have relatives who are cops. They are feeling extra defensive right now. They need to do something about the criminals that they work with so that half of America isn’t burned down every few years.


----------



## awhyley

Jmartjrmd said:


> Plastic toy pigs.  There is another officer that lives behind me across the lake.  I don't have his number.  He brings his police car home so we are going to reach out to him tomorrow and see if anything happened at his place.



Ok, it's not as bad as I feared.  Some like kid stuff.  Earlier, I thought that someone had actually left sueys on your property.  Pigs are heavy and expensive, and it would have taken alot of effort to send a message like that.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

awhyley said:


> Ok, it's not as bad as I feared.  Some like kid stuff.  Earlier, I thought that someone had actually left sueys on your property.  Pigs are heavy and expensive, and it would have taken alot of effort to send a message like that.


Lol..no if someone went to those lengths I definitely would of left and had the news out here.
He will be here after he gets off work and stay the night and obviously he can handle a weapon.  Otherwise I'd feel unsafe in my own home.  But as I said he is military police and he doesn't live here so no need to target my place.  :0(


----------



## Kanky

Spoiler: Police reform suggestions from NYTimes



*America’s Protests Won’t Stop Until Police Brutality Does*
This country has failed to provide one of the most fundamental protections in the Constitution: the right to life.

By The Editorial Board

The editorial board is a group of opinion journalists whose views are informed by expertise, research, debate and certain longstanding values. It is separate from the newsroom.


June 1, 2020











Protesters facing off against police in New York on Saturday.Credit...Jordan Gale for The New York Times
“Stop Killing Us.” Three words, scrawled on a sign held by a 5-year-old black boy at a Tampaprotest against police brutality. Messages don’t get any clearer than that. Yet to judge by the days of protests sweeping the country, this message still hasn’t gotten through.

Last week it was George Floyd, who died while restrained by a police officer in the middle of a Minneapolis street in daylight, though he posed no physical threat. His alleged offense? Passing a counterfeit bill to buy a pack of cigarettes. Before him it was Breonna Taylor, an emergency room technician in Louisville, Ky., shot dead in her own apartment by officers who used a battering ram to burst through her front door.

Before Ms. Taylor it was Laquan McDonald. And Eric Garner. And Michael Brown. And Sandra Bland. And Tamir Rice. And Walter Scott. And Alton Sterling. And Philando Castile. And Botham Jean. And Amadou Diallo.

The list goes on and on, and on and on. Black Americans brutalized or killed by law enforcement officers, who rarely if ever face consequences for their actions. Derek Chauvin, the officer accused of kneeling on Mr. Floyd’s neck until he was dead, had 18 prior complaints filed against him.

ADVERTISEMENT

Continue reading the main story


In the name of all these men and women and countless more, this is why thousands of Americans have taken to the streets — to express a rage born of despair. Despair that their government has failed to provide one of the most fundamental protections in the Constitution: the right to life, and to not be deprived of that life without due process of law. Stop killing us.

What the protesters want is a country where bad cops are fired rather than coddled. They want a country where cops who beat demonstrators aren’t protected by their unions, but instead lose their jobs. They want a country where the police protect the right of their fellow Americans to gather in public and seek redress for their grievances, rather than one where they are rammed with SUVs. They want a country where federal troops aren’t used against a peaceful protest to facilitate a photo-op.



Thanks for reading The Times.
Subscribe to The Times

A vast majority of these protests have been peaceful. But not all. Where they are not, police officers are often the target of that violence. Officers may feel left with no good options in that moment, but how they respond does matter. Because it’s sometimes the police themselves who make matters worse by instigating physical confrontations, manhandling elderly people and pepper-spraying children. And wherever violence has broken out — whether committed by law enforcement, outside agitators or rioters and looters — it has provided an excuse to shift the debate away from the sources of the original despair.

Riots are “socially destructive and self-defeating,” Martin Luther King Jr. said in 1967, during an earlier spasm of unrest. In the same passage he wrote, “It is as necessary for me to be as vigorous in condemning the conditions which cause persons to feel that they must engage in riotous activities as it is for me to condemn riots.”

ADVERTISEMENT

Continue reading the main story


“In the final analysis, a riot is the language of the unheard,” Dr. King said. “As long as America postpones justice, we stand in the position of having these recurrences of violence and riots over and over again.”

More than half a century later, justice is still being postponed. Racial inequality remains rampant in wealth, housing, employment, education — and enforcement of the law. This is not news, but it is the responsibility of all those in power to recognize and fix it. As President Lyndon Johnson’s Kerner Commission found after studying the inequality at the root of the 1960s riots: “White institutions created it, white institutions maintain it and white society condones it.”

Here are some steps to move the country toward a place where citizens don’t live in fear of those charged with serving and protecting them:

USE-OF-FORCE POLICIES

In departments with policies that sharply limitwhen, where and how police officers may use force, shootings and killings by the police are much lower. For instance, police officers should be required to try de-escalation before resorting to the use of force. They should not be allowed to choke people. Officers should be required to stop other officers from using excessive force.

Get For You, a personalized daily digest with more stories like this.

TRANSPARENCY

When the police do use deadly force, the public should be able to know about it. That means getting rid of provisions like Section 50-a of New York’s civil rights law, which prevents the release of police personnel and disciplinary records and allows bad officers to continue abusing their power with impunity.

ADVERTISEMENT

Continue reading the main story


ACCOUNTABILITY

Police officers enjoy a web of protections against the consequences of their behavior on the job. From the legal doctrine of qualified immunity to state and local police indemnification laws, it is nearly impossible for a plaintiff to get any justice, even when an officer unquestionably violated his or her rights.

UNION CONTRACTS

Across the country, powerful police unions negotiate favorable contracts that shield the police from investigation and discourage citizens from bringing complaints. The contracts make it easier to hire, and harder to fire, officers with documented histories of bad behavior. Cities are under no obligation to agree to these terms, and they shouldn’t.

LEVERAGE FEDERAL FUNDING

Following the beating of Rodney King and the Los Angeles riots in 1992, Congress empowered the Justice Department to oversee local police departments. That led to scores of investigations and long-overdue reforms in places like Baltimore and Ferguson, Mo. But the federal government also has other tools. It can deny grants to police departments that fail to impose strict use-of-force policies or refuse to discipline officers who engage in misconduct.

DEMILITARIZATION

When you have a grenade launcher, even peaceful protesters look like enemy combatants. It’s no surprise that as police departments have stocked up on military-grade equipment, they have acted more aggressively. The Obama administration restricted the flow of certain types of equipment, but President Trump lifted those restrictions in 2017.

ADVERTISEMENT

Continue reading the main story


Most of the above reforms can happen right now, as departments around the country have shown. And when they do, the police and citizens begin to see one another as collaborators rather than antagonists. In Camden, N.J., where the police recently adopted some innovative reforms, officers marched alongside protesters. In Louisville, on Monday when it was revealed that the police who shot and killed a man overnight were not recording with body cameras, the police chief was fired.

But in too many police departments there is a culture of impunity. Until that culture is changed, there will continue to be rightful rage at its existence. Rather than just condemning or applauding protesters, Americans should listen closely to what they’re demanding.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Transformer said:


> Well is everyone convinced that Antifa is a Republican funded anarchy group.  They went in to stir up **** so that Trump could play the Law and Order president.  That’s what his constituents want to see.


I don’t know enough about antifa to speak on this but I think they’re being co-opted and/or misrepresented based in this story.


*White nationalist group posing as antifa called for violence on Twitter*

*Other misinformation and misleading claims spread across Twitter on Sunday night and into Monday related to the protests.*

A Twitter account claiming to belong to a national “antifa” organization and pushing violent rhetoric related to ongoing protests has been linked to the white nationalist group Identity Evropa, according to a Twitter spokesperson.

The spokesperson said the account violated the company's platform manipulation and spam policy, specifically the creation of fake accounts. Twitter suspended the account after a tweet that incited violence.

As protests were taking place in multiple states across the U.S. Sunday night, the newly created account, @ANTIFA_US, tweeted, “Tonight’s the night, Comrades,” with a brown raised fist emoji and “Tonight we say 'F--- The City' and we move into the residential areas... the white hoods.... and we take what's ours …”

This isn’t the first time Twitter has taken action against fake accounts engaged in hateful conduct linked to Identity Evropa, according to the spokesperson.

The antifa movement — a network of loosely organized radical groups who use direct action to fight the far-right and fascism — has been targeted by President Donald Trump as the force behind some of the violence and property destruction seen at some protests, though little evidence has been provided for such claims.

Other misinformation and misleading claims spread across Twitter on Sunday night and into Monday related to the protests.

Two hashtags that trended worldwide on Twitter falsely claimed that there was a "cover-up" or a "blackout" of protests in Washington, D.C., overnight. Both appeared to insinuate that protesters have been silenced in some way, perhaps by a secret internet blackout.

Twitter says it has removed the trend from its "trending topics" section because of "coordinated attempts to disrupt the public conversation" around the protests.

Twitter said it suspended several hundred accounts and is investigating the viral spread of the hashtag, which it said was boosted by "hundreds of spammy accounts."

"We're taking action proactively on any coordinated attempts to disrupt the public conversation around this issue," a Twitter spokesperson said.

The spokesperson said the company sometimes pulls down hashtags that violate the company's rules, like platform manipulation.

"We want trends to promote healthy discussions on Twitter. This means that at times, we may prevent certain content from trending. These include trends that violate the Twitter Rules," the Twitter spokesperson said.

NetBlocks, a nonprofit group monitoring worldwide internet access, found no indication of a mass-scale internet disruption in the Washington area overnight or in the last 48 hours.

Journalists covering the protests also took to Twitter to disprove the hoax.

"A lot of people are asking me about a possible #dcblackout. I've been out near the White House since 4 am and haven't experienced any outage," tweeted Victoria Sanchez, a reporter for WJLA, the local ABC affiliate, adding that her colleagues had posted multiple updates throughout the night.

Many accounts tweeting the message had few to no followers. The same messages were also posted on Reddit and 4chan late Sunday. The posts pushing the #DCBlackout hashtag peaked in popularity around 12:30 a.m. ET Monday.

A second narrative boosted by bots and hacked accounts claimed that #DCBlackout is a misinformation campaign. The same message was tweeted verbatim by multiple accounts.

"Yeah...... as someone seeing #dcblackout trending, who lives and works in the DC metro area, and who has friends telecommuting into DC rn..... This hashtag looks like misinformation," read the tweet, which was posted hundreds of times.

Some accounts had few to no followers, while other tweets were posted by users who claim to have been hacked.

One verified Twitter user, Jason Elia, said his account was hacked to tweet the message. Elia lives in Oklahoma City and said he wouldn't go to Washington "unless they build an In-N-Out there." He said he has since changed his password.

The goal of the hashtag seems to be to sow confusion and fear during a chaotic time and to push the #DCBlackout hashtag to the front page of Twitter, where all users would at least glance at the disinformation.

Josh Russell, an independent bot researcher who identifies foreign and domestic hacking and trolling operations, said events like the weekend's protests are ripe for this kind of platform manipulation.

"Any large 'online' event is going to have these types of things happen. Every bad actor that sees the opportunity to create some panic is going to leverage the situation to do so. It's nothing new," Russell said.

Off Twitter, viral text messages of screenshots of doctored tweets have circulated throughout the country. Some of the false text messages claim that extremist groups are plotting to move into residential areas this week.

Bot researchers call this kind of disinformation distribution "hidden viral" text messages, which go undetected on mainstream platforms like Facebook and Twitter and can spread like wildfire without moderation.

Similar "hidden viral" text messages went viral at the beginning of the coronavirus outbreak in the U.S., with messages claiming that the institution of martial law was imminent, vaguely citing friends or co-workers.

American officials later claimed that the textswere boosted by Chinese disinformation agents to spread panic.

Russell said hostile foreign governments frequently "look at opportunities to make it seem as though there is an infrastructure failure" during times of crisis.

"This is a common thing for foreign disinformation agents," Russell said. "They would be trying to get people to believe that things are much worse on the ground than they are."


----------



## discodumpling

UmSumayyah said:


> If rioters destroy your employer's properties will the resulting costs affect employee compensation and job security?
> 
> If there is a large klan presence that rally could be deadly if things start to burn.



Naaah not mine as I office in Inwood. I'm 100% remote right now  and for the foreseeable future. But the folks at the newly acquired facilty in Oxford might feel it. #payit


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

TrulyBlessed said:


> Killer cop’s wife
> 
> View attachment 459833


She is just protecting his assets from being sued.
She is supposedly the sister of the Asian officer (1 of the 4) who were yelling at the rest of the crowd while Floyd was being executed.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Please hold space for mothers protesting for black men....
And their black fathers
And their black husbands/boyfriends/committed partners
And their black grandfathers
And their black uncles
And their black brothers
And their black baby boys who will go from cute to scary in a matter of months or years. 

Black women will NEVER EVER be totally detached from any protest about discrimination in the black community. We carry the community in our wombs, and in our hearts. 
It is what it is. Protest in person, via money, via spreading awareness on SM. Whatever feels right. 

We won't all agree on what/how/if we protest...but a protest is NEEDED and overdue. If it wasn't this...it WOULD have been COVID-related. Economic...Police or Gov't-related....Trust.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Also---
The current Chief of Minneapolis is black.

Shortly after he got there he sued his bosses because of their lack of action on racial discrimination. I have been hearing shocking things about Minneapolis PD for the last 4-5 years. Minneapolis and central US states have a long history of this. This was gonna happen at this level in our generation either way. Nothing I'm seeing and hearing surprises me. Hurts and shocks---yes....but their true nature....revealed as what it is. We MUST move differently going forward. Biden better pick right....or we gonna have 4 more years of Trump....and more blood in the streets.


----------



## Alta Angel

Has anyone heard a peep out of any "national Black leaders"?  Normally the resident leaders are fighting for airtime and jockeying for position...but I have seen minimal presence.  Maybe its just me, but I find this telling.

My question is, how do we channel this energy into lasting policy change, police and community contracts, etc.?  How do we get organized?  What is the plan?


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## SoniT

Alta Angel said:


> Has anyone heard a peep out of any "national Black leaders"?  Normally the resident leaders are fighting for airtime and jockeying for position...but I have seen minimal presence.  Maybe its just me, but I find this telling.
> 
> My question is, how do we channel this energy into lasting policy change, police and community contracts, etc.?  How do we get organized?  What is the plan?


I've seen Rev. Al Sharpton, Rev. Jesse Jackson, and Rev. William Barber speaking out several times. I don't know if he's  necessarily a "leader" but Roland Martin has used his online news show "Roland Martin Unflitered" to cover this story and other issues that are impacting the Black Community.


----------



## BackToMyRoots

TrulyBlessed said:


>



Good!


----------



## Reinventing21

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> She is just protecting his assets from being sued.
> She is supposedly the sister of the Asian officer (1 of the 4) who were yelling at the rest of the crowd while Floyd was being executed.



I read that this was a false rumor that got started. It was stated she is not related at all in any way to the Asian cop.


----------



## Alta Angel

OK.  I haven't seen anyone but Jesse Jackson once, so I was curious.  I am looking forward to seeing the new guard leadership emerge.



SoniT said:


> I've seen Rev. Al Sharpton, Rev. Jesse Jackson, and Rev. William Barber speaking out several times. I don't know if he's  necessarily a "leader" but Roland Martin has used his online news show "Roland Martin Unflitered" to cover this story and other issues that are impacting the Black Community.


----------



## CurlyNiquee




----------



## sunnieb

Alta Angel said:


> Has anyone heard a peep out of any "national Black leaders"?  Normally the resident leaders are fighting for airtime and jockeying for position...but I have seen minimal presence.  Maybe its just me, but I find this telling.
> 
> *My question is, how do we channel this energy into lasting policy change, police and community contracts, etc.?  How do we get organized?  What is the plan?*



THIS!!!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin

Day 5 of protesting in Atlanta. Day 4 of the 9:00pm curfew.


----------



## vevster

France


----------



## vevster

https://people.com/tv/glee-costar-a...utm_content=060220&cid=530528&mid=34774037231


*Glee Costar Accuses Lea Michele of Making Time on Set 'a Living Hell': 'I'll Never Forget'*


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Still going too. What curfew lol


----------



## yellagirl730

Rastafarai said:


> Hope most of you ladies have a permit to carry. It's so serious out here.


I just bought a gun this wk. Plan to get a concealed license ASAP.


----------



## vevster

yellagirl730 said:


> I just bought a gun this wk. Plan to get a concealed license ASAP.


In NY we can’t do that unless you are a cop or handle payroll.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

They’ve never been scared. Gotta be sure to pick up a pint the next time I go grocery shopping.


Swipe


----------



## CurlyNiquee

Suckerberg on that bull


----------



## CurlyNiquee

Swipe


----------



## Ganjababy




----------



## 11228

Has this been posted? Now more than ever, we have to be active in our advocacy for our community 

The Obama Foundation has put together a list of resources from informative content to call to action programs we can help with right now 

https://www.obama.org/anguish-and-action/


----------



## Ganjababy




----------



## Ganjababy




----------



## Ganjababy




----------



## Ganjababy




----------



## charmingt




----------



## Chromia

CurlyNiquee said:


> Suckerberg on that bull
> 
> View attachment 460039


Interesting.  Here's another person  who resigned from Facebook.


----------



## CurlyNiquee

Chromia said:


> Interesting.  Here's another person  who resigned from Facebook.



Yeah I heard there are multiple people who’ve jumped ship.


----------



## Chromia

CarefreeinChicago said:


> My neighborhood is destroyed


People in my city are being "strongly urged" by the mayor to keep their garbage & recycling totes off the street tonight "to limit the potential for vandalism".

Normally I take the trash out Tuesday night, but I'll wait until tomorrow morning.  Curfew is 8pm - 5am tonight through Sunday.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Prayers up for New York!

Swipe



charmingt said:


>



So nice and may they all be spared from contracting Coronavirus.


----------



## Lute

@TrulyBlessed   they're getting off the the bridge ..so far its been peaceful. Alot of them are wearing masks.


----------



## CurlyNiquee

#Repost @naptural85 
・・・
“I spent this entire day researching who Donald Trump’s BIGGEST donors are - and if they profit from any companies where I might spend MY hard-earned dollars.

Here is what I found and compiled for everyone to share.  Now I don’t think it’s realistic for one to be perfect and avoid every single one of these companies... but I DO think it helps to know WHO is making money from YOU spending yours, and where that money ultimately goes.

We know that our Black Dollars are powerful - and at this point, if the owners and investors on this list are going to support a RACIST BIGOT, we should spend our BLACK DOLLARS and BLACK ATTENTION... elsewhere.

Screen shot this, share this, favorite it, print it out to keep in your pocket... its a good resource for when you’re deciding to spend your coin.

ps. This is not a COMPLETE donor list... just “it’s” TOP DONORS.  #blacklivesmatter #blacklivesmatter #blacklivesmatter“


----------



## vevster

Ganjababy said:


>


Somebody was watching.


----------



## Ganjababy

Another little black girl is left fatherless.


----------



## Ganjababy

I cannot post anything from WhatsApp but someone sent me a video showing an off duty, white police officer pretending to be a protester but instead of protesting, he was doing criminal damage to the businesses. There are a lot of underhanded stuff going on.

Those cops should  have rendered assistance after he stopped breathing. Do they not do that in the US? I still have not watched the video. Too traumatic for me.


----------



## Transformer




----------



## vevster

It was creepy rushing to get in last night before curfew.  I was a few minutes late....


----------



## Transformer

I thought this store would be the first to burn.


----------



## CurlyNiquee

(Posted by Forrest Schmidt on Facebook)

On the line with kneeling Oakland Cops was Officer Patrick Gonzales.

He’s killed at least 3 young black men.

He shot 17 year old Amir Rollins in the neck, paralyzing him for the rest of his life.

He brutally beat Gary King, Jr., tore out chunks of his hair, badly burned him from tazering him over and over again, then he shot Gary dead.

That cop kneeled.

When someone called out that cop, he sneered, called the protester out by name and said, “long time no see”.

People started chanting until he left the line.

At a car caravan today, the police sergeant asked if there was anything they could do to help.

The police liaison asked for there to not be any police on the line that have murdered black youth.

The sergeant sneered, “We haven’t killed anyone in a long time”.

“But there are police on the force that have killed black youth, right?”

“Well...I mean do you have a list or something?”

“How about Patrick Gonzales?”

“Yeah, he’s on the line.”

“He’s gonna be on the line at Oakland Tech today?”

He sneered, “Yeah”

“Do you think that’s a good idea?”

“They don’t ask me, I don’t make the schedules”

“But a second ago you said ‘We’, now it’s them? You asked how you could help...did you mean it?”

“I mean...I can relay your concern”

“Sure...hey...”

“Yeah?”

“If it was up to YOU...would you put Patrick Gonzales on the line facing off with black high school students?”

He sneered, “I’m not going to answer that...If they don’t break the law there won’t be a problem”

“Breaking the law like marching in the streets?”

“I’m not having this conversation”

“Right...nice kneeling though”


----------



## Everything Zen

Kanky said:


> I see. I would pack up and leave if someone left actual pigs.
> 
> I have relatives who are cops. They are feeling extra defensive right now. They need to do something about the criminals that they work with so that half of America isn’t burned down every few years.



My dad is retired and he knows his fellow officers can be trash. He’s like this ain’t nothin’ new. They just didn’t have cameras back in my day. He used to be head of internal affairs and wished he had more evidence to get rid of racist cops. He even admits he was only right 70% of the time.


----------



## Transformer

Everything Zen said:


> My dad is retired and he knows his fellow officers can be trash. He’s like this ain’t nothin’ new. They just didn’t have cameras back in my day. He used to be head of internal affairs and wished he had more evidence to get rid of racist cops. He even admits he was only right 70% of the time.



I hate to say this, so please don't take it personal.  I believe your father found PLENTY of evidence but he thought it too arduous, dangerous or  not economically viable for him to buck the system.  Internal Affairs like EEO is there to protect the institution.


----------



## Everything Zen

I don’t take it personal. It’s hard when you’re the head of IA of a mostly black PD and there are still white cops that you are supposed to hold accountable and that’s still not an excuse. That man is 75 years old now - he said he policed the way he was taught but he knows he has blood on his hands.


----------



## sharentu




----------



## UmSumayyah

Has anyone marched on Amy Klobuchar's house?


----------



## Kanky

UmSumayyah said:


> Has anyone marched on Amy Klobuchar's house?


I will donate money for pitchforks.


----------



## sharentu




----------



## Everything Zen

We learned it from you...


----------



## sharentu

UmSumayyah said:


> Has anyone marched on Amy Klobuchar's house?


i haven't seen any comments from her recently.


----------



## Rastafarai

Any updates on whether they charged or arrested the other cops?


----------



## sharentu

Rastafarai said:


> Any updates on whether they charged or arrested the other cops?


Ellison is increasing the charges against Chauvin to 2nd degree.


----------



## sharentu

Aiding and abetting for the other 3 officers.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09




----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Alta Angel said:


> Has anyone heard a peep out of any "national Black leaders"?  Normally the resident leaders are fighting for airtime and jockeying for position...but I have seen minimal presence.  Maybe its just me, but I find this telling.
> 
> My question is, how do we channel this energy into lasting policy change, police and community contracts, etc.?  How do we get organized?  What is the plan?


They are making their usual rounds...as re leaders of BLM movement, Shaun King, National Action Network (Sharpton), National and local NAACP orgs.

I don't think we need to put a specific face on the movement. "They" need to feel the pressure from EVERYONE and Everybody. I am enjoying speeches from Tamika Mallory
John Boyega
Rep. Jumaane Williams (NY)
Killer Mike
Keisha Bottoms

These folk are the reps of their area and specific audience. We don't need to focus on one person bc all it does is give "them" someone to focus their hate on. Which IMO is how we lost MLK and Malcolm X, and other leaders who were martyred. 
What I am seeing right now is BEAUTIFUL:

My brother works for a huge money house as a consultant in TX. The CEO reached out to him for advice and guidance. I mean my brother is the quiet Killer Mike of Financial consultants. He pulls no punches. Meetings are happening like this in the workplace. He got the CEO to say "white privilege" dozens of times to him and the rest of the staff.

Same for his wife at her firm.

I am seeing black people in North FLorida reach out to Legislators in South Florida setting up Zoom meetings, wondering: how do we get measures on ballots? How do we specifically target laws to ensure police accountability really happens?

Research has been available for at least 2-5 years now about WHAT works...and that's not the changing of hearts but the changing of laws and policies, and that reforms on this level in some of the biggest Police precincts saw a decrease in police shootings.  Black people are finally asking BETTER questions and demanding more. Change will always be with us...to demand more than lip service..."who's speaking out?' and more than declarations that fall to the wind. We are seeing the election of Black Mayors, black DA's (Shaun King's focus since 2012) and real changemakers......and THIS ladies...*is the part of the revolution that will not and SHOULD NOT be televised.*

imho.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

CurlyNiquee said:


> #Repost @naptural85
> ・・・
> “I spent this entire day researching who Donald Trump’s BIGGEST donors are - and if they profit from any companies where I might spend MY hard-earned dollars.
> 
> Here is what I found and compiled for everyone to share.  Now I don’t think it’s realistic for one to be perfect and avoid every single one of these companies... but I DO think it helps to know WHO is making money from YOU spending yours, and where that money ultimately goes.
> 
> We know that our Black Dollars are powerful - and at this point, if the owners and investors on this list are going to support a RACIST BIGOT, we should spend our BLACK DOLLARS and BLACK ATTENTION... elsewhere.
> 
> Screen shot this, share this, favorite it, print it out to keep in your pocket... its a good resource for when you’re deciding to spend your coin.
> 
> ps. This is not a COMPLETE donor list... just “it’s” TOP DONORS.  #blacklivesmatter #blacklivesmatter #blacklivesmatter“
> 
> View attachment 460045 View attachment 460047 View attachment 460049 View attachment 460051


She worked extremely hard on this. She was taking edit requests last night. I love her. She has been through a lot this past 8-9 months.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Reinventing21 said:


> I read that this was a false rumor that got started. It was stated she is not related at all in any way to the Asian cop.


Thanks.
And that's why I added the "supposedly." Very coincidental. So was the divorce part real?


----------



## sharentu




----------



## Kanky

sharentu said:


> Ellison is increasing the charges against Chauvin to 2nd degree.



Can they prove that easily? I don't want them to overcharge him and let him get off. He needs to go to prison for a very long time.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Tickets?


----------



## TrulyBlessed

President Obama is speaking now! You can catch him on CNN, YouTube and probably other major news stations.


----------



## Ganjababy

CurlyNiquee said:


> (Posted by Forrest Schmidt on Facebook)
> 
> On the line with kneeling Oakland Cops was Officer Patrick Gonzales.
> 
> He’s killed at least 3 young black men.
> 
> He shot 17 year old Amir Rollins in the neck, paralyzing him for the rest of his life.
> 
> He brutally beat Gary King, Jr., tore out chunks of his hair, badly burned him from tazering him over and over again, then he shot Gary dead.
> 
> That cop kneeled.
> 
> When someone called out that cop, he sneered, called the protester out by name and said, “long time no see”.
> 
> People started chanting until he left the line.
> 
> At a car caravan today, the police sergeant asked if there was anything they could do to help.
> 
> The police liaison asked for there to not be any police on the line that have murdered black youth.
> 
> The sergeant sneered, “We haven’t killed anyone in a long time”.
> 
> “But there are police on the force that have killed right. I don’t believe all this kneeling and crap by some of these white police officers. Unless I see their histories. People lie and act. black youth, right?”
> 
> “Well...I mean do you have a list or something?”
> 
> “How about Patrick Gonzales?”
> 
> “Yeah, he’s on the line.”
> 
> “He’s gonna be on the line at Oakland Tech today?”
> 
> He sneered, “Yeah”
> 
> “Do you think that’s a good idea?”
> 
> “They don’t ask me, I don’t make the schedules”
> 
> “But a second ago you said ‘We’, now it’s them? You asked how you could help...did you mean it?”
> 
> “I mean...I can relay your concern”
> 
> “Sure...hey...”
> 
> “Yeah?”
> 
> “If it was up to YOU...would you put Patrick Gonzales on the line facing off with black high school students?”
> 
> He sneered, “I’m not going to answer that...If they don’t break the law there won’t be a problem”
> 
> “Breaking the law like marching in the streets?”
> 
> “I’m not having this conversation”
> 
> “Right...nice kneeling though”
> 
> View attachment 460065


----------



## Reinventing21

I am not understanding why he is not being charged with first degree murder.

I mean he essentially assaulted George over a fake 20 (which George may have or not have known was fake) and then proceeds to intentionally, willfully cut off George's oxygen  by kneeling on his neck. The racist idiot is a trained cop so he knew exactly what the outcome would be 8 minutes 46 seconds later.

There are videos from every angle showcase his brutal joy in killing George.  There are witnessess and videos showing George never resisted.

It is cold blooded, pre-meditated murder. He was looking to kill and he did. First degree & prison in the general population.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Drew Brees is ignorant.


Eta:
Photo taken January of this year.


----------



## Maracujá

Reinventing21 said:


> I am not understanding why he is not being charged with first degree murder.
> 
> I mean he essentially assaulted George over a fake 20 (which George may have or not have known was fake) and then proceeds to intentionally, willfully cut off George's oxygen  by kneeling on his neck. The racist idiot is a trained cop so he knew exactly what the outcome would be 8 minutes 46 seconds later.
> 
> There are videos from every angle showcase his brutal joy in killing George.  There are witnessess and videos showing George never resisted.
> 
> It is cold blooded, pre-meditated murder. He was looking to kill and he did. First degree & prison in the general population.



If you ever get the time, read Rodney King's trial. It will make you sizzle. People keep filming, saying: "Look, we have more evidence." They.don't.care. By the time this gets to court, they will distort the truth if they must. 

We cannot keep talking about Black Lives Matter and not address the fact that: we are using their means of communicating to keep in touch, their language, their clothes. The White people who are protesting may get arrested and have a criminal record. But they probably have a member of the family who owns a business. Can we protect our young the same way, in financial terms?


----------



## Reinventing21

@Maracujá 

I believe you, but this time the whole world is looking. This time there is global scale reaction, rage and action. I know they already tried it with that fake autopsy report, but I knew that was not going to fly at all this time.

 I am just saying that if ever there was a time to charge a cop with first degree, this is it. Not only that,  I think it is extremely important and necessary that this cop gets charged and convicted of first degree homicide.  Anything less is unacceptable and continues to mock the justice system when it concerns minorities.


----------



## Everything Zen

TrulyBlessed said:


> Drew Brees is ignorant.



this  hurts more than y’all know #purduenation


----------



## Transformer

Since the killer and Floyd worked at the same club, how many folks think this was personal and vindictive.  Floyd having a white girlfriend probably didnt sit well with him.


----------



## calm_delight

Not sure if these have been shared...

Strong language in some parts but worth a listen:


----------



## UmSumayyah

Kanky said:


> Can they prove that easily? I don't want them to overcharge him and let him get off. He needs to go to prison for a very long time.


Exactly. It has to stick.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## UmSumayyah

sharentu said:


> i haven't seen any comments from her recently.


Actually she was on NPR explaining herself.  
If people are tearing up and burning things in Floyd's name you'd think they would have enough emotions to  come to her residence and scream a little.  That's weird. If we're discussing systems there's an entire chain of command and political hierarchy in that city and that state.  Who's been in charge? What measures have they been taking? Has the situation been improving the past few decades, getting worse or staying the same?


----------



## Kanky

Reinventing21 said:


> @Maracujá
> 
> I believe you, but this time the whole world is looking. This time there is global scale reaction, rage and action. I know they already tried it with that fake autopsy report, but I knew that was not going to fly at all this time.
> 
> I am just saying that if ever there was a time to charge a cop with first degree, this is it. Not only that,  I think it is extremely important and necessary that this cop gets charged and convicted of first degree homicide.  Anything less is unacceptable and continues to mock the justice system when it concerns minorities.



International embarrassment helped get the Civil Rights Act passed. But since then we have elected a clown to lead us. The dignity and moral authority that the US was trying to save then is already gone.


----------



## vevster

Keith Ellison was supposed to do a press conference, but Amy Klobuchar tweeted today’s news first to keep herself in spotlight.


----------



## Transformer

vevster said:


> Keith Ellison was supposed to do a press conference, but Amy Klobuchar tweeted today’s news first to keep herself in spotlight.




She can’t revive her VP slot.  Clyburn has spoken.


----------



## vevster

Transformer said:


> She can’t revive her VP slot.  Clyburn has spoken.


What did he say?


----------



## CurlyNiquee

These are the officers that assaulted the 2 college kids ........


----------



## charmingt




----------



## charmingt

Joel Osteen, is this you?


----------



## Transformer

vevster said:


> What did he say?



That he liked her but this isn't her moment in time.


----------



## UmSumayyah

charmingt said:


>


So random


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

Great response video from NFL player Malcolm Jenkins

I meant to add this one(last video below) specifically where he talks about how his grandfather was in the army (and other black soldiers) and didn't come home to fan fare. They were killed and beat up for wearing their uniforms once back in the states, unable to participate in the GI bill etc.

Drew Brees can shove it about respecting his grandfather and the flag.


----------



## charmingt

Bless their hearts.


----------



## vevster

Transformer said:


> That he liked her but this isn't her moment in time.


Lol, very diplomatic.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Transformer said:


> That he liked her but this isn't her moment in time.


So he didn't lambast her for not trying to get a violent racist off the police force, thereby leaving him free to oppress the community and ultimately kill George Floyd?

Interesting.


----------



## Reinventing21

Kanky said:


> International embarrassment helped get the Civil Rights Act passed. But since then we have elected a clown to lead us. The dignity and moral authority that the US was trying to save then is already gone.




You are right that Trump is too ...to care about being embarrassed internationally.

I believe though that with the momentum, the demand could be met.

Apparently though I am the only one on this board to think that lol.


----------



## Seraphina

Reinventing21 said:


> You are right that Trump is too ...to care about being embarrassed internationally.
> 
> I believe though that with the momentum, the demand could be met.
> 
> Apparently though I am the only one on this board to think that lol.



I agree with you.


----------



## Ganjababy

I did not know this. I read somewhere that they had history but I did not know what that meant. 





Transformer said:


> Since the killer and Floyd worked at the same club, how many folks think this was personal and vindictive.  Floyd having a white girlfriend probably didnt sit well with him.


----------



## CurlyNiquee




----------



## Always~Wear~Joy




----------



## discodumpling

^^dwights are losing their minds. Let's keep our collective foot on their necks. While we have the momentum we need to see about Breonna, Sandy, and Atatiana! 
I'm happy that the George Floyd murder was handled relatively quickly...but I'm always just a bit uncomfortable when the focus is solely on Black men and we appear to be an afterthought. Nothing moves without me...Black Woman.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## lavaflow99

TrulyBlessed said:


>



Lovely statement written by his publicist. Not sincere and don't believe for a second he changed his true feelings in less than 24 hours.  He is still cancelled.

We need to see action. Put his money into action then maybe he will be redeemed.

He is still trash!!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

CurlyNiquee said:


> View attachment 460117 View attachment 460115 View attachment 460119



I read his replies in his voice lol.


----------



## Alta Angel

Save it Drew...you are just worried that your line won't block for you going forward.  To be that obtuse, tone deaf, and ridiculous is on purpose.



TrulyBlessed said:


>


----------



## Ganjababy

Sigh. I have been getting a lot of bob marley song references in connection to this issue. And I’ve been rolling my eyes.

I don’t expect anyone to be perfect. But he was a woman beater. Seen with my own eyes as a very young child. If people knew the real Bob they would not be posting all this crap. I don’t believe you can be oppressing woman while trying to uplift your (half) race. That’s hypocrisy.

signed ganjababy, former Rasta child.


----------



## discodumpling

^^ ooooh  @Ganjababy tell em how you really feel son! 
For my part I always snicker when y/t folks quote Brother Bob. They be singing about our revolution over them! 
...ie Jah would never give the power to a ********...I be like YOU...you're the bald head he's speaking of. 
Bob is one of those artists I learned to separate his musical gift from his humanity...dude was on some hurt people hurt people vibe. 
But he is one of my earliest musical influences...because of him I read the Bible! ...chew the meat and leave dem bones for Rita and all dem pickney.


----------



## discodumpling

Also Drew Brees is being purposefully obtuse. Ain't nobody got time for that. I'm also over Racism 101 for folks. It is not my.job to teach you how to be a decent human being. That's something yo Mama should have taught you and if you're grown there are plenty of avenues for growth and self help available. But I am not here to teach that lesson.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

At this point 99% of the police force is basura! What is this?


----------



## Jmartjrmd

wow his gofundme at 12 million plus another sister at 360k


----------



## CurlyNiquee




----------



## vevster

Follow Natasha.Camile on IG. In her stories she has a BLM tab.  She has gotten people kicked out of college, charged with hate crimes  etc.  It is incredible to see.


----------



## SoniT

Wow, George Floyd's memorial service is being televised on most major networks. I dont watch Fox News so I dont know if its airing on that network. I'm still amazed at how the whole world is coming together and protesting racism and police brutality. Enough is enough. This has been an emotional few weeks. I pray that Breonna Taylor's murderers are also arrested and convicted.


----------



## Alta Angel

I had to go pick up my daughter's yearbook today and I was scanning stations and landed on Rush Limbaugh just as he said (paraphrasing), "We will never unify!  To unify means that we lost and we refuse to lose!"


----------



## Black Ambrosia

vevster said:


> Follow Natasha.Camile on IG. In her stories she has a BLM tab.  She has gotten people kicked out of college, charged with hate crimes  etc.  It is incredible to see.


Thank you for posting. Impressive results.


----------



## Chromia

vevster said:


> Follow Natasha.Camile on IG. In her stories she has a BLM tab.  She has gotten people kicked out of college, charged with hate crimes  etc.  It is incredible to see.


Thank you.  I just went to her IG and checked out that tab.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

The funeral


----------



## demlew

SoniT said:


> Wow, George Floyd's memorial service is being televised on most major networks. I dont watch Fox News so I dont know if its airing on that network. I'm still amazed at how the whole world is coming together and protesting racism and police brutality. Enough is enough. This has been an emotional few weeks. I pray that Breonna Taylor's murderers are also arrested and convicted.



I'm so surprised that the funeral is airing on Fox News.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

The dead has arisen.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

discodumpling said:


> ^^ ooooh  @Ganjababy tell em how you really feel son!
> For my part I always snicker when y/t folks quote Brother Bob. They be singing about our revolution over them!
> ...ie Jah would never give the power to a ********...I be like YOU...you're the bald head he's speaking of.
> Bob is one of those artists I learned to separate his musical gift from his humanity...dude was on some hurt people hurt people vibe.
> But he is one of my earliest musical influences...because of him I read the Bible! ...chew the meat and leave dem bones for Rita and *all dem pickney*.


He had a plenty eh?


----------



## Crackers Phinn

That's good of Yeezy.  Ain't said that in a while.  


TrulyBlessed said:


> The dead has arisen.


----------



## Everything Zen

SoniT said:


> Wow, George Floyd's memorial service is being televised on most major networks. I dont watch Fox News so I dont know if its airing on that network. I'm still amazed at how the whole world is coming together and protesting racism and police brutality. Enough is enough. This has been an emotional few weeks. I pray that Breonna Taylor's murderers are also arrested and convicted.



Well in George’s case- the whole world was basically visually subjected to a high def. snuff film that nobody asked or paid for. So...


----------



## sharentu

**warning ** language but worth a listen


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Swipe


----------



## nycutiepie

TrulyBlessed said:


> Swipe


Fake A...where’s his red hat? F O H


----------



## discodumpling

Ganjababy said:


> I did not know this. I read somewhere that they had history but I did not know what that meant.


17 yrs. They worked the same side hustle for SEVENTEEN YEARS. They're gonna have to go deep for this one.
I have worked for years with y/t folks who see me out and about in these streets of Queens & Long Island...and they walk right on by. I used to make the effort to say "hi" but I realized they were deliberately iggin me. So now I'm on some petty stuff and have learned to be rude like they are.

Edit: I swear LHCF is the gift that keeps on giving. It's like therapy. Reviewing what I wrote above, I said to myself: Self...how you mek people change your very NATURE? I was raised to greet people properly wherever we meet...Morning Miss So & So, Afternoon gyal, Evening Pops etc. I'm going to be more mindful going forward.


----------



## Maracujá

discodumpling said:


> 17 yrs. They worked the same side hustle for SEVENTEEN YEARS. They're gonna have to go deep for this one.
> I have worked for years with y/t folks who see me out and about in these streets of Queens & Long Island...and they walk right on by. I used to make the effort to say "hi" but I realized they were deliberately iggin me. *So now I'm on some petty stuff and have learned to be rude like they are.*



With them I act accordingly. But with the hyper diversity on the horizon and knowing that the so called 'minorities' who are actually 'majorities' that are gaining economic and political clout, never have, don't and never will act like that...I am strategic. Cause this can become your normal if one is not careful .


----------



## Ganjababy

im Glad Kanye is doing more than marching. A lot of these celebrities out there using this as photo ops...


----------



## yamilee21

discodumpling said:


> 17 yrs. They worked the same side hustle for SEVENTEEN YEARS. They're gonna have to go deep for this one. ....


Wait... didn’t George Floyd move to Minneapolis only 5 years ago? They could not have worked together that long. I agree though that the club, and both of their positions with it, need further scrutiny though. Even if Chauvin worked exclusively outside, and Floyd worked exclusively inside, as the club owner specified, it seems unusual that their paths would not have crossed, or that they would not have at least known each by sight.


----------



## Ganjababy

They are now marching in Australia for what’s happening but also for an Aboriginal man that died in lockup. Same in France where they were marching for someone who died like 4 years ago.

People always talk about Black America’s influence on the world stage in regards to the arts, culture and sports but you guys are also leaders in fighting for human rights and influencing change around the world.

The police are scrutinizing their own practices here in Canada because of what’s happening across the pond. Even Dh company is acting differently towards him since the riots. Being more mindful...


----------



## Everything Zen

yamilee21 said:


> Wait... didn’t George Floyd move to Minneapolis only 5 years ago? They could not have worked together that long. I agree though that the club, and both of their positions with it, need further scrutiny though. Even if Chauvin worked exclusively outside, and Floyd worked exclusively inside, as the club owner specified, it seems unusual that their paths would not have crossed, or that they would not have at least known each by sight.



They need to get that timeline straight...


----------



## Everything Zen

So- I need to know where to donate to Jamaal Bowman’s campaign:


*Rep. Eliot Engel caught on hot mic: 'If I didn't have a primary, I wouldn't care'*

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn...liot-engel-hot-mic-primary-comment/index.html


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Swipe


Eta:
Buffalo Police Dept tried to say the man tripped and fell. These police departments really don’t care about evidence on video. It’s mind blowing. Glad to see they’ve been suspended.


----------



## LivingInPeace

TrulyBlessed said:


> Swipe


I cannot believe the sheer volume of videos I've seen of the police assaulting people in the streets. If this doesn't wake up the country, nothing ever will.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

yamilee21 said:


> Wait... didn’t George Floyd move to Minneapolis only 5 years ago? They could not have worked together that long. I agree though that the club, and both of their positions with it, need further scrutiny though. Even if Chauvin worked exclusively outside, and Floyd worked exclusively inside, as the club owner specified, it seems unusual that their paths would not have crossed, or that they would not have at least known each by sight.



Yeah them working together for 17 years is misinformation that was spread by the Minneapolis City Council VP in the beginning. The club’s owner said killer cop worked there for 17 years but George only worked there for the past year.


----------



## Everything Zen

LivingInPeace said:


> I cannot believe the sheer volume of videos I've seen of the police assaulting people in the streets. If this doesn't wake up the country, nothing ever will.



Terrible...

I am so glad he’s white


----------



## LivingInPeace

Everything Zen said:


> Terrible...
> 
> I am so glad he’s white


Unfortunately, that's the only way for it to get action without all of the "well, what did he do to make them push him?" questions.


----------



## MizAvalon

CurlyNiquee said:


> View attachment 460117 View attachment 460115 View attachment 460119




Kevin Nash aka Big Sexy is giving folks hell on his Twitter and IG too. Some clown tried to come for him and Kevin said that he would send him a plane ticket so he could meet him at the airport and whip his ass. Others commented that he should be ashamed for promoting violence and he said that he was old school and men from his generation act like real men and just bust you in the mouth when you pop off.


----------



## MizAvalon

Not sure if this has been mentioned or not but did anyone see the video of the little girls putting up posters in the park to commemorate George Floyd’s death and this white, 50+ year old bike rider, violently grabbed one of their wrists and snatched the posters out of her hand? I think he even pushed the kid who was filming it down too. I’m on my phone right now so I can’t post it but the cops are asking for help identifying him.


----------



## SoniT

MizAvalon said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned or not but did anyone see the video of the little girls putting up posters in the park to commemorate George Floyd’s death and this white, 50+ year old bike rider, violently grabbed one of their wrists and snatched the posters out of her hand? I think he even pushed the kid who was filming it down too. I’m on my phone right now so I can’t post it but the cops are asking for help identifying him.


I saw that. It happened in my state. 

https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/...d-young-people-posting-protest-signs/2321982/


----------



## sharentu




----------



## Ganjababy

George Floyd’s go fund me broke records. 13m collected from 125 countries. It will go towards funeral expenses, travel for family to court then the rest will go to his children.


----------



## MizAvalon

SoniT said:


> I saw that. It happened in my state.
> 
> https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/...d-young-people-posting-protest-signs/2321982/



Holy cow, my state too! I didn’t realize it was Maryland. I hope they find out who he is.


----------



## SoniT

sharentu said:


>


I love this! My hometown!


----------



## Everything Zen

SoniT said:


> I saw that. It happened in my state.
> 
> https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/...d-young-people-posting-protest-signs/2321982/



Again- Glad it’s white folk...


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## janaq2003

Ganjababy said:


> George Floyd’s go fund me broke records. 13m collected from 125 countries. It will go towards funeral expenses, travel for family to court then the rest will go to his children.



I really hope his family doesnt get grimy with this money. Death and money together can cause a family tragedy to worsen


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Saw this today and did a double take.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Yes!!!!


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Everything Zen

My friend in real life (licensed pharmacist) posted:


----------



## Neomorph

TrulyBlessed said:


> Swipe
> 
> 
> Eta:
> Buffalo Police Dept tried to say the man tripped and fell. These police departments really don’t care about evidence on video. It’s mind blowing. Glad to see they’ve been suspended.



Update to this: All 57 members of the Buffalo PD Emergency Response Team have resigned (from their positions as ERT but they are still officers) in support of their 2 fellow officers being investigated for pushing the old man down.

https://www.wivb.com/news/local-new...eam-resigns-in-support-of-suspended-officers/

The depravity of these officers...rather than hold each other accountable they do something like this.


----------



## sharentu




----------



## naturalgyrl5199

People and supposedly the DC Chapter of BLM are calling the street art a "distraction." They supposedly dont like it, and people are saying the DC Mayor is problematic and the street art is to please white liberals....whatever.

I promise...black people can:
1. Enjoy the ART
2. Stay woke and focused on the main issues we are trying to resolve---something that takes a lot of time and work.

We aren't children.
We can walk AND chew gum.

We should hold all problematic politicians and officials accountable but the energy spent micro-analyzing every slight...

I mean I got tired of black folk when that black square became a whole issue. Some of us so WOKE we need a nap.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

sharentu said:


>


This really IS nice.

White women and men stay "be whatabout us-ing" and are so uncomfortable. I love the cringes, mouth foaming and whining.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Reinventing21

^^^When is the U.S. going to discuss the fact that Trump is a certified memberof the KKK.


----------



## Ganjababy

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> *Some of us so WOKE we need a nap*.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Reinventing21 said:


> ^^^When is the U.S. going to discuss the fact that Trump is a certified memberof the KKK.



THANK YOU. I promise I was just discussing this with my BF. A certified member of the KKK.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Everything Zen said:


> My friend in real life (licensed pharmacist) posted:



UN-REAL.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

TrulyBlessed said:


>



An update from this episode of white men gone wild.

Swipe


----------



## awhyley

TrulyBlessed said:


> An update from this episode of white men gone wild.
> 
> Swipe


----------



## Shimmie

TrulyBlessed said:


> An update from this episode of white men gone wild.
> 
> Swipe


Good!   He’s an idiot...certified idiot!


----------



## NijaG

Shimmie said:


> Good!   He’s an idiot...certified idiot!


 
I know such a big tough guy to harass teenagers.

I hope in spends some time in jail.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

awhyley said:


>



This gif


----------



## Shimmie

NijaG said:


> I know such a big tough guy to harass teenagers.
> 
> I hope in spends some time in jail.


  Yep.   Let's see him try that mess with his jail mates.  He gonna learn today.


----------



## Lute

I 'm happy that its BLM is getting a foothold on this. This has gone for too long..
I don't want anyone else to suffer. So much negligence being tolerated.

I'm just worried..and scared..for all of this.. like will all of this be for naught... will people say... well this is BLM movement.. things should be better now. I don't know, I feel that we have a long way to go.

This makes me worried... Too much to soon.
 Goodness I wonder if people felt this during the civil rights movment @[email protected] <-- dizzy


----------



## demlew

TrulyBlessed said:


> An update from this episode of white men gone wild.
> 
> Swipe


And his employer already fired him!


----------



## Ganjababy

So now the Canadian prime minister is taking a knee. Not sure what to think. I don’t know enough about him yet to comment. I think I know more about his father lol who was considered a great intellectual.

what say you @metro_qt


----------



## Shimmie

demlew said:


> And his employer already fired him!


Good!  Next stop... jail


----------



## Kanky

Neomorph said:


> Update to this: All 57 members of the Buffalo PD Emergency Response Team have resigned (from their positions as ERT but they are still officers) in support of their 2 fellow officers being investigated for pushing the old man down.
> 
> https://www.wivb.com/news/local-new...eam-resigns-in-support-of-suspended-officers/
> 
> The depravity of these officers...rather than hold each other accountable they do something like this.



They need to play the clips of old white folks being assaulted on a loop until there is a BLM rally at the nursing home and Karen goes down to the police station to speak to the police’s manager.  

The cops resigning in support of elderly abuse kills their “bad apples” argument. The whole orchard is rotten.


----------



## Everything Zen

CPD assaulted the Chicago Police Board President with a baton and he wasn’t even participating in any protests. I started to  but then I just 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/wgntv....s-hit-with-batons-by-officers-at-protest/amp/


----------



## Everything Zen

Chicago cops using neck restraints over the weekend on a black woman...

The video is scary enough from far away with people breaking into your car like that- I can’t even imagine the level of fear that poor lady experienced  
https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...0200606-ziqk47vlvjfwnhevruezk3alqm-story.html
https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...0200606-ziqk47vlvjfwnhevruezk3alqm-story.html


----------



## Everything Zen




----------



## Ganjababy

They toppled a statue of a former slave trader in Bristol, UK

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/06/07/edward-colston-statue-pulled-bristol-black-lives-matter-protesters/amp/


----------



## vevster

sunshinebeautiful said:


> UN-REAL.


White people are pure evil.


----------



## Everything Zen

Drew is on probation.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cb...-no-one-should-protest-the-american-flag/amp/

and the NFL is still trash
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn...sponds-nfl-stronger-together-video/index.html


----------



## 11228

Cathartic to say the least.


----------



## charmingt

Mitt Romney, is that you?


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## charmingt




----------



## yamilee21

I feel a bit sorry for Terry Crews because I *think* I understand what he was *trying* to say but it came out so, so terribly wrong. I hope someone informs him that not everyone has the gift of meaningfully expressing themselves in 280 characters or less, and that it is just fine not to tweet when you lack that gift, especially about important and sensitive matters.


----------



## Alta Angel

My husband and I went to a peaceful protest today.  We expected 100-200 folks and upwards of 4,000 people participated!  Most of the protesters were 19-25 years old and were of all races.  The police were present and they helped direct traffic and distribute water to participants.  I have already contacted my county's police department to join the police-citizen review board.  It is supposedly designed for accountability purposes.  We need more of our faces in those meetings and on the board, so DH and I have signed up.  

I want to keep the momentum going and see some tangible gains from it.  One thing I will say about today's protest is I found that far too many young white people were speaking as if they were experts on police brutality.  We need them as allies, but they cannot control the narrative or the direction of this movement.


----------



## metro_qt

Ganjababy said:


> So now the Canadian prime minister is taking a knee. Not sure what to think. I don’t know enough about him yet to comment. I think I know more about his father lol who was considered a great intellectual.
> 
> what say you @metro_qt


A lot of people are side-eyeing him and keeping quiet... he had a blackface scandal pop up last year that ppl still bring up....
So most of us are just watching and taking notes..... it's re-election time soon


----------



## vevster

What an idiot


----------



## discodumpling

We might need another thread for the results yall...
There is a rumor that 3-800 NYPD  police officers are bout to resign along with the new commissioner ( he just got here) and some other top NYC cops. 
Like Wow!! Thank you George Floyd. Your death will not be in vain. We will celebrate the MAJOR victories that are unfortunately a direct result of your death. Your life mattered. Thank you Sir! 

I want more. #Breonna #Sandy # Atattiana and so many more women who's lives also mattered and were wrongly cut short by police. I just want them to truly rest in peace and to know their deaths sparked change to!


----------



## LushLox

Ganjababy said:


> They toppled a statue of a former slave trader in Bristol, UK
> 
> View attachment 460177https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/06/07/edward-colston-statue-pulled-bristol-black-lives-matter-protesters/amp/



You want to hear how *ANGRY* some white folks are about this.  More angry that a statue of a racist slaver and murderer was toppled over, more so than the fact that the statue was there in the first place and for so many years.

I'm more angry at the fact that the UK has only recently (in 2015) finished compensating the the UK slave owner families in this country; and this is *my* tax money. What about rightful compensation to the descendants of slaves?

This country makes me sick.


----------



## Maracujá

Alta Angel said:


> My husband and I went to a peaceful protest today.  We expected 100-200 folks and upwards of 4,000 people participated!  Most of the protesters were 19-25 years old and were of all races.  The police were present and they helped direct traffic and distribute water to participants.  I have already contacted my county's police department to join the police-citizen review board.  It is supposedly designed for accountability purposes.  We need more of our faces in those meetings and on the board, so DH and I have signed up.
> 
> I want to keep the momentum going and see some tangible gains from it.  *One thing I will say about today's protest is I found that far too many young white people were speaking as if they were experts on police brutality.  We need them as allies, but they cannot control the narrative or the direction of this movement.*



Yup, be careful. They did this too in India, during Gandhi's era. Hence the reason why he banned them. It's in their blood.


----------



## Ganjababy

LushLox said:


> You want to hear how *ANGRY* some white folks are about this.  More angry that a statue of a racist slaver and murderer was toppled over, more so than the fact that the statue was there in the first place and for so many years.
> *
> I'm more angry at the fact that the UK has only recently (in 2015) finished compensating the the UK slave owner families in this country; and this is my tax money*. What about rightful compensation to the descendants of slaves?
> 
> This country makes me sick.


This makes me so angry


----------



## LushLox

Ganjababy said:


> This makes me so angry



It is equivalent to £300 billion in today's money


----------



## Ganjababy

I have been thinking about the cops. If I was a cop I would quit right about now lol. Before becoming a nurse I did toy with the idea of joining the police force. For the life of me I don’t remember why. But I do have cops in my family. Many joined thinking they could be agents of change. 

I do believe that not all cops are bad and I’m not going to feel bad in admitting that truth. This is coming from someone who was harassed by cops at least twice. I shared the story of the traumatic  NY incident on here already. So I am thinking about those cops who do not harass people and who do their jobs ethically. I wish those cops the best.


----------



## charmingt




----------



## vevster

discodumpling said:


> We might need another thread for the results yall...
> There is a rumor that 3-800 NYPD  police officers are bout to resign along with the new commissioner ( he just got here) and some other top NYC cops.
> Like Wow!! Thank you George Floyd. Your death will not be in vain. We will celebrate the MAJOR victories that are unfortunately a direct result of your death. Your life mattered. Thank you Sir!
> 
> I want more. #Breonna #Sandy # Atattiana and so many more women who's lives also mattered and were wrongly cut short by police. I just want them to truly rest in peace and to know their deaths sparked change to!


Wow, 3800? Interesting. I’ll keep my ear to the ground.

Okay the rumor I’m hearing is that between 300 and 800 are retiring immediately along with the police chief and commissioner resigning. We’ll see.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

TrulyBlessed said:


>




Swipe


----------



## Alta Angel

Do any of you feel differently knowing that two of the MN cops were rookies?  I think that was part of the reason Chavin was so cavalier and defiant while murdering Floyd.  He wanted to show the rookies how things were done.  How many more Chavin's are training newbie officers?  Ugh.


https://fox6now.com/2020/06/05/2-of...t=MINNEAPOLIS, Minn.,his fourth day on patrol.


----------



## vevster

Alta Angel said:


> Do any of you feel differently knowing that two of the MN cops were rookies?  I think that was part of the reason Chavin was so cavalier and defiant while murdering Floyd.  He wanted to show the rookies how things were done.  How many more Chavin's are training newbie officers?  Ugh.
> 
> 
> https://fox6now.com/2020/06/05/2-officers-involved-in-george-floyd-death-were-rookies-attorney-says-1-was-on-his-4th-day/#:~:text=MINNEAPOLIS, Minn.,his fourth day on patrol.


I feel slightly bad for them.... not much.


----------



## discodumpling

I love the toppling of the statues. Rather than bury them I think they should be in a museum somewhere. They have their place in history. 
Regarding compensating slaveholders until very recently...its deep yall. I have seen the documents. I have seen some communications where the slave holders and their progeny and the British govt go back n forth about how much this one is worth how much that one was worth. It's truly sickening. The slavers were given  compensation  and a leg up for the inconvenience of ending slavery. For the sale of my family The Bayer (formerly Baijer) Corp is what it is today.


----------



## discodumpling

Alta Angel said:


> Do any of you feel differently knowing that two of the MN cops were rookies?  I think that was part of the reason Chavin was so cavalier and defiant while murdering Floyd.  He wanted to show the rookies how things were done.  How many more Chavin's are training newbie officers?  Ugh.
> 
> 
> https://fox6now.com/2020/06/05/2-officers-involved-in-george-floyd-death-were-rookies-attorney-says-1-was-on-his-4th-day/#:~:text=MINNEAPOLIS, Minn.,his fourth day on patrol.



I feel nothing for these people. I wanna know what they felt when Mr Floyd's body went limp underneath them.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Alta Angel said:


> Do any of you feel differently knowing that two of the MN cops were rookies?  I think that was part of the reason Chavin was so cavalier and defiant while murdering Floyd.  He wanted to show the rookies how things were done.  How many more Chavin's are training newbie officers?  Ugh.
> 
> 
> https://fox6now.com/2020/06/05/2-officers-involved-in-george-floyd-death-were-rookies-attorney-says-1-was-on-his-4th-day/#:~:text=MINNEAPOLIS, Minn.,his fourth day on patrol.



Unfortunately even if they had been on the force for years they probably would’ve been desensitized anyway and acted as the lookout man like Officer Thou or even become an Officer Chauvin themselves. So many “good cops” choose keeping their job over calling out wrong doing due to fear of retaliation. They may start their careers with good intentions but the force definitely teaches you “how things work around here”. It’s a systemic issue so if they have to be the sacrificial lambs for justice then oh well. At the end of the day they were still accomplices to a murder. If convicted maybe the judge will take their defense into consideration as far as sentencing. This needs to be a lesson for all newbies in training.


----------



## Everything Zen

The kente cloths took me out.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cn...-reform-bill-after-george-floyd-protests.html


----------



## Alta Angel




----------



## UmSumayyah

I like that red/ orange pantsuit.


----------



## discodumpling

I am not here for the babies protesting. The whole point of our existence is so they don't have to. This must end now.
I keep seeing posts about how STRONG this generation is in the face of racism.  I'm not that strong and I'm old. I'm from the generation of knuck if you buck. If you run up in my face on some racist ish we fighting.


----------



## vevster

The Kente cloths are too much, IMO.  What panderers.  Who gave them that idea?


----------



## yamilee21

Re: Kente cloth... the members of the CBC wear them all the time. They probably have a bag full of extras that they keep on hand for special [photo-op] occasions like this.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## gn1g

awful face mask idea


----------



## Kanky

The “defund the police and they won’t be able to bother us” idea is not making sense to me.

The police harass black people to raise money for the city. This is why when the NYPD was on strike they didn’t stop arresting murderers, they stopped giving tickets for nonsense. That cost the city a lot of revenue.

A lot of the city’s budget and a lot middle and upper middle class jobs are created and funded by the police harassing black people. You can strip the police budget to the bone and they will still harass black people because the city budget demands it. They need black people to get a ticket or be arrested for a minor crime to collect fees. Unless they are going to raise taxes or spread these nonsense tickets and arrests out equally then this practice will continue.

The white middle class majority will vote out a politician who raises their taxes or allows them to be harassed by the cops for revenue. Defunding the police won’t fix that.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Trash. Election Day can’t come fast enough.


----------



## charmingt




----------



## 11228

yamilee21 said:


> Re: Kente cloth... the members of the CBC wear them all the time. They probably have a bag full of extras that they keep on hand for special [photo-op] occasions like this.



As a Ghanaian, I love whenever our culture is appreciated. This wasn't an empty gesture either, it was coupled with the announcement of a landmark bill

It is possible the kente was a gift during this trip


----------



## Shimmie

gn1g said:


> awful face mask idea


Totally agree


----------



## dancinstallion

charmingt said:


>



I wonder who are the three fools that voted against it.


----------



## vevster

They are calling it Kentegate


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Horrible. Must’ve found this attorney off of Craigslist.


----------



## LushLox

Thomas Lane's attorney is dreadful. Like Piers said, he should get another lawyer!


----------



## LushLox

TrulyBlessed said:


> Horrible. Must’ve found this attorney off of Craigslist.



Did he really ask why didn't the public intervene? If it wasn't so tragic I would laugh; what an absolute joke.


----------



## discodumpling

Realization: white folks are scared of us. they are scared of us doing what they did to us to them. Because that is THEIR nature! Only dwights have the time, inclination and opportunity towards hundreds of years of savagery & brutality towards a whole race of people. We (especially after our collective experience)ain't got time for all a dat!! 
Never have I ever sat around with a group of friends and discussed white slavery! I've never thought to myself...Self, you need slaves. You need you some white people to take advantage of and make them feel less than. Like we just don't do that!! What they gone pick? What work do we have for them? It wouldn't ever get done right and we'd stay beating them...ain't nobody got time for that!! 
White supremacists are scared that we're like them. We are most certainly not.


----------



## Shimmie

TrulyBlessed said:


> Horrible. Must’ve found this attorney off of Craigslist.


I couldn’t understand him; nothing he said made sense.  What an embarrassment.    CNN has jokes...they did this to prank the audience.


----------



## vevster

LushLox said:


> Thomas Lane's attorney is dreadful. Like Piers said, he should get another lawyer!


No, he shouldn't he's perfect.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Please forgive me for dragging celebrity into this, but just keep an eye out.

Apparently JLO AND Selena Gomez were out there protesting over the weekend, but they’ve always been on the ALM train. I’m sure she’s only out there to say she was there....Also the company Lisa Frank has been posting about her “support” for BLM but took it upon herself to drag a Black creative that she stole designs from. She has also stolen money for a makeup line she was supposed to release. They ate her up in the comments. 

Just watch out, because it’s becoming very fad-ish at this point.


----------



## Shimmie

SoopremeBeing said:


> Please forgive me for dragging celebrity into this, but just keep an eye out.
> 
> Apparently JLO AND Selena Gomez were out there protesting over the weekend, but they’ve always been on the ALM train. I’m sure she’s only out there to say she was there....Also the company Lisa Frank has been posting about her “support” for BLM but took it upon herself to drag a Black creative that she stole designs from. She has also stolen money for a makeup line she was supposed to release. They ate her up in the comments.
> 
> Just watch out, because it’s becoming very fad-ish at this point.


Of course, there are definitely many out there with insincere intentions.  Just long enough for the ‘roll call’ and to be seen.   But not too long, because they have to get back to their vehicles before the ice melts in their coolers.  

Just how much are they truly willing to give up for the cause?  The real question is, “for how long?”


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Live Houston Funeral:


----------



## Crackers Phinn

discodumpling said:


> Realization: white folks are scared of us. they are scared of us doing what they did to us to them. Because that is THEIR nature! Only dwights have the time, inclination and opportunity towards hundreds of years of savagery & brutality towards a whole race of people. We (especially after our collective experience)ain't got time for all a dat!!
> Never have I ever sat around with a group of friends and discussed white slavery! I've never thought to myself...Self, you need slaves. You need you some white people to take advantage of and make them feel less than. Like we just don't do that!! What they gone pick? What work do we have for them? It wouldn't ever get done right and we'd stay beating them...ain't nobody got time for that!!
> White supremacists are scared that we're like them. We are most certainly not.


Can I have all the white slaves  ya'll don't want?  I got plenty for them to do.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Crackers Phinn

This did tickle me.


----------



## charmingt




----------



## Kanky

discodumpling said:


> Realization: white folks are scared of us. they are scared of us doing what they did to us to them. Because that is THEIR nature! Only dwights have the time, inclination and opportunity towards hundreds of years of savagery & brutality towards a whole race of people. We (especially after our collective experience)ain't got time for all a dat!!
> Never have I ever sat around with a group of friends and discussed white slavery! I've never thought to myself...Self, you need slaves. You need you some white people to take advantage of and make them feel less than. Like we just don't do that!! What they gone pick? What work do we have for them? It wouldn't ever get done right and we'd stay beating them...ain't nobody got time for that!!
> White supremacists are scared that we're like them. We are most certainly not.



I see that you were not invited to the secret meetings where we plan to enslave the white folks. Let me fill you in.

Step 1 - get rid of the police
Step 2- ????
Step 3- PROFIT! with multigenerational wealth created on the backs of white slaves.

We need a little help with step 2, but the revolution is almost ready.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

My how the tables have turned. Getting a taste of their own medicine. And look at all those white officers.

Swipe

Motive!


----------



## Kanky

Has anyone here listened to the audio of Mayor Lori Lightfoot in Chicago talking about the chaos? I wonder who leaked this. It’s full of panic and cursing. 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...f-ing-lawless-meeting-panicked-officials.html
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...f-ing-lawless-meeting-panicked-officials.html


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Kanky said:


> I see that you were not invited to the secret meetings where we plan to enslave the white folks. Let me fill you in.
> 
> Step 1 - get rid of the police
> Step 2- ????
> Step 3- PROFIT! with multigenerational wealth created on the backs of white slaves.
> 
> We need a little help with step 2, but the revolution is almost ready.


That dang step 2.  Always messing up errthang.   Truth be told, step 1 is a problem that people who never saw movies like The Purge or grew up in Detroit with an official holiday called Devil's Night (look it up, there's plenty of video) haven't completely thought through. 

Can we just skip to step 3?


----------



## LushLox

He was afraid and intimidated? Please don't insult folks intelligence.  It's him and his ilk that have the *power*.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

TrulyBlessed said:


>



Someone in the comments summed it up perfectly:

“I’m suing my teacher because I failed her class.”


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Terrible.
*White Counterprotesters in Franklinville, N.J., Mock George Floyd's Killing*
Ed Shanahan and Tracey Tully


One of the men yelled at the marchers angrily while kneeling on the neck of another who was facedown on the ground — an apparent attempt to mock the killing of Mr. Floyd, a black man who died in Minneapolis after a white officer knelt on his neck for nearly nine minutes.

Condemnation of the scene, which was captured on video, came quickly. The mayor and the police chief in Franklin Township, the South Jersey community where it happened, issued a statement calling the episode “revolting” and saying that it had left them “appalled and saddened.”

On Tuesday, the state’s Department of Corrections said it had suspended one of its employees after confirming that he was among the group that taunted and tried to upset the protesters. One man in the group can be seen on video filming the protesters.

“We have been made aware that one of our officers from Bayside State Prison participated in the filming of a hateful and disappointing video that mocked the killing of George Floyd,” the Corrections Department said in a statement that also pledged “a thorough and expedited investigation.”

The department did not identify the officer, but officials said he was a senior corrections police officer who joined the Corrections Department in March 2002 and worked at a youth detention facility in Bordentown until January 2019, when he moved to the Bayside prison in Leesburg.

Gov. Philip D. Murphy called the counterprotesters’ actions “repugnant.”

“We won’t let the actions of a few distract from our progress toward dismantling systemic racism,” Mr. Murphy said in a statement.

The union that represents New Jersey’s 6,000 corrections officers, PBA Local 105, said in a statement that under “no circumstance do we condone nor will we ever tolerate actions and expressions of discrimination, harassment and hatred” of the sort engaged in by the counterprotesters.

Late Tuesday, FedEx confirmed that one of its employees had also taken part in the counterprotest and had been fired as a result.

“We do not tolerate the kind of appalling and offensive behavior depicted in this video,” the company said in a statement.

Daryan Fennal, who organized the protest, said that it had started at the local community center at around 3 p.m. and that protesters had then marched more than two miles to police headquarters.

There, Ms. Fennal said, the group knelt for 8 minutes and 46 seconds — the length of time the white officer had his knee on Mr. Floyd’s neck — and then had a discussion.

It was on the way back to the community center, where many of the protest participants had parked their cars, that the group encountered the counterprotesters, Ms. Fennal, 21, said.

“I was crying, immediately,” she said. “I was thinking about the kids who were marching behind me. That’s not something easily unseen.”

In addition to mocking Mr. Floyd’s death, she said, the men on the side of the road had yelled, “If George Floyd would have complied he wouldn’t be dead”; “Go cash your checks”; “Start running”; and “Black Lives Matter to no one” as the group passed.

Ms. Fennal — whose mother is white and whose father, now deceased, was black — said the expressions of hatred had not diminished her passion, or that of others, to continue protesting against injustice.

“There are more people who are encouraged, even more so, to stand up and march alongside us and help black people who are facing systematic racism,” she said.

Another protest is scheduled in Franklin Township on Saturday.

Jack Begg contributed research.

Y

https://paid.outbrain.com/network/r...BmP5TxEZ1oudB4ZTqf9bHv50gMtO28&c=13c3363f&v=3

*More in US*




*New York police reform…*


 CNN



*2 New Jersey men who reenacted…*


 New York Daily News



*US Navy to bar Confederate…*


 Reuters



*Rev. Sharpton calls George…*


 CNN



*A Small Mississippi…*


 The New York Times



*21 states report weekly…*


 Reuters




Trump Policy Favors Wealthier…


 The New York Times




Capital One Breach Affects 100…


 The New York Times



The New York Times
Subscribe for full access
footer_nav_mobile" data-id="123" data-m="{"i":123,"n":"megamenu_nav","y":14}" style="box-sizing: border-box; margin: 0px auto; padding: 0px;">
MORE FROM NEWS

HeadlinesCoronavirusElection 2020USWorldGood NewsPoliticsFact CheckOpinionSpotlightsCrimeLocalTechnologyScienceFor GoodVideoPhotos
© 2020 Microsoft








Privacy & Cookies
Terms of use
About our Ads
Feedback
Help
MSN Worldwide
Newsletter
MSN Blog
About Us
Editorial Standards


----------



## aribell

Had a horrible experience yesterday that I'm still trying to process.  In broad daylight at a busy gas station, a man stood in front of my car, exposed himself, started pleasuring himself.  When I pulled out my phone, he didn't care.  I pulled out and drove to the back of the lot where I told an employee who was on break.  She immediately went to call 911.  He saw me at the back of the lot and started coming toward me again, yelling "The cops ain't gonna come!"  I pulled away again and called 911 myself (the police are usually always at that gas station, but of course, the 5 minutes that passed seemed like forever).  I see them talking with him and then he gets up and just walks away and they let him go.

I go over to the officers to make sure they actually understood what happened, since he obviously posed a danger to any women he might come in contact with.  One told me that he wasn't right mentally and the hospitals weren't taking people because of COVID.  He was apologetic.  Another woman approached me asking me what happened, because she thought that maybe that man needed help and she was actually going to go over to him to see if she could assist him.  I told her to stay away from him.  I guess the officers decided to act after all, since after he walked to the gas station across the street I saw them drive over there and an ambulance arrived and I assume took him away.

His mental issues weren't the point.  In that moment, he was dangerous, the cops needed to be called, and he needed to be taken somewhere where he wouldn't hurt me or anyone else, even if that place wasn't jail.  Here's the reality.  _Black people literally have a greater chance of being struck by lightning than of being unarmed and shot by the police. _ But most of us have had to or will need to call 911 at some point, and chances are, it will be because of something another black person has done.

It ticks me off to no end, honestly, that had this guy gotten into some kind of altercation with the police, that he would have been made out to be some kind of hero.  It's just a small snapshot of what happens every day, when black people think they're winning by defending any and everyone who is actually harming other black people.  It wouldn't have made any sense for me, either, to act like the cops were the enemy there, when there was another black woman who was actually going to put herself in danger approaching this man, thinking she could help him. * I wish we cared more about one another than about this idea of us vs. them.  *

In 35 years, I have lived in St. Louis, Kansas City, Philadelphia, Washington DC, New York, most of the time by myself.  I have traveled on business and driven across the country by myself.  I've been out late, walking around the city, and I've have never experienced anything like that whatsoever.  But in the midst of all of this chaos and calls for defunding and abolishing the police, the first thing this man does is threaten me that they aren't going to show up to help me.  People talk about dog whistling, but as soon as the riots took off, it was like a big dog whistle to all the criminals in the city, as well as the unstable people, that they could come out and do whatever they want.  Homicide rate is up 250% and shootings up 56% in LA, up 25% in Philly, up 71% in Chicago, up over 60% in NYC...More of the same is all we have to look forward to.

People feel like some kind of commeupance for white people is happening (or some kind of enlightenment for white people turned Woke), but ultimately black people and poor people will suffer in the midst of all of this.  White people will take their money and flee further into the suburbs and gated communities with their own police forces and private security.  But this leaked audio from the Chicago city council meeting with the Mayor is frightening in how much chaos and violence and destruction they are trying to hold at bay, especially in black neighborhoods.  Some of these Aldermen are actually weeping over it - What Are We Going to Have Left?

I just can't jump on the bandwagon.  I see a handful of black activists and a bunch of white "allies" pushing their own ideology and pretending that all the negative fallout is OK or is necessary for the cause.  It's not about building up the black community or making black people safer.  If it were, we'd see a different result.  You know the tree by its fruit.

:rantover:


----------



## aribell

Exhibit A of Defunding/Woketevist B.S.  
We all already know for a fact that the great majority of crime happens within races.  So if someone is calling the police on a black person, it's probably another black person they've done something to.


----------



## Kanky

aribell said:


> Had a horrible experience yesterday that I'm still trying to process.  In broad daylight at a busy gas station, a man stood in front of my car, exposed himself, started pleasuring himself.  When I pulled out my phone, he didn't care.  I pulled out and drove to the back of the lot where I told an employee who was on break.  She immediately went to call 911.  He saw me at the back of the lot and started coming toward me again, yelling "The cops ain't gonna come!"  I pulled away again and called 911 myself (the police are usually always at that gas station, but of course, the 5 minutes that passed seemed like forever).  I see them talking with him and then he gets up and just walks away and they let him go.
> 
> I go over to the officers to make sure they actually understood what happened, since he obviously posed a danger to any women he might come in contact with.  One told me that he wasn't right mentally and the hospitals weren't taking people because of COVID.  He was apologetic.  Another woman approached me asking me what happened, because she thought that maybe that man needed help and she was actually going to go over to him to see if she could assist him.  I told her to stay away from him.  I guess the officers decided to act after all, since after he walked to the gas station across the street I saw them drive over there and an ambulance arrived and I assume took him away.
> 
> His mental issues weren't the point.  In that moment, he was dangerous, the cops needed to be called, and he needed to be taken somewhere where he wouldn't hurt me or anyone else, even if that place wasn't jail.  Here's the reality.  _Black people literally have a greater chance of being struck by lightning than of being unarmed and shot by the police. _ But most of us have had to or will need to call 911 at some point, and chances are, it will be because of something another black person has done.
> 
> It ticks me off to no end, honestly, that had this guy gotten into some kind of altercation with the police, that he would have been made out to be some kind of hero.  It's just a small snapshot of what happens every day, when black people think they're winning by defending any and everyone who is actually harming other black people.  It wouldn't have made any sense for me, either, to act like the cops were the enemy there, when there was another black woman who was actually going to put herself in danger approaching this man, thinking she could help him. * I wish we cared more about one another than about this idea of us vs. them.  *
> 
> In 35 years, I have lived in St. Louis, Kansas City, Philadelphia, Washington DC, New York, most of the time by myself.  I have traveled on business and driven across the country by myself.  I've been out late, walking around the city, and I've have never experienced anything like that whatsoever.  But in the midst of all of this chaos and calls for defunding and abolishing the police, the first thing this man does is threaten me that they aren't going to show up to help me.  People talk about dog whistling, but as soon as the riots took off, it was like a big dog whistle to all the criminals in the city, as well as the unstable people, that they could come out and do whatever they want.  Homicide rate is up 250% and shootings up 56% in LA, up 25% in Philly, up 71% in Chicago, up over 60% in NYC...More of the same is all we have to look forward to.
> 
> People feel like some kind of commeupance for white people is happening (or some kind of enlightenment for white people turned Woke), but ultimately black people and poor people will suffer in the midst of all of this.  White people will take their money and flee further into the suburbs and gated communities with their own police forces and private security.  But this leaked audio from the Chicago city council meeting with the Mayor is frightening in how much chaos and violence and destruction they are trying to hold at bay, especially in black neighborhoods.  Some of these Aldermen are actually weeping over it - What Are We Going to Have Left?
> 
> I just can't jump on the bandwagon.  I see a handful of black activists and a bunch of white "allies" pushing their own ideology and pretending that all the negative fallout is OK or is necessary for the cause.  It's not about building up the black community or making black people safer.  If it were, we'd see a different result.  You know the tree by its fruit.
> 
> :rantover:



I am so sorry that happened to you. I know that you must've been scared.

The problem with the police is not just shooting unarmed people. (Side note- being armed is not a crime. Black people need to freely exercise their 2nd amendment rights.) They often harass and over police black neighborhoods in a way that raises money for the city and harms the people in the neighborhood. There are a lot of middle and upper middle class government and government adjacent jobs that depend on exploiting black people. The justice department found that the Ferguson police department was basically making up charges against black people as an excuse to ticket or arrest them and generate fines and court fees. Their city budget and a comfy middle class lifestyle for a lot white people is dependent on this. The NYPD is the same way. *It may not have happened to you, but there is no denying that it happens to a lot of black people.*

A lot of the damage to black neighborhoods is intentional. *The police decided to tear gas and nightstick people holding signs instead of stopping looters and criminals.* That was a choice. They are punishing people for speaking out against them. Creating a city budget that depends on  using the police to extract resources from poor people instead of raising taxes on wealthy people is also a choice. Protecting rich people while working class neighborhoods burn to the ground was also a choice. 

I am not marching in the street, getting tear gassed, fighting with the cops, or burning things down, but I understand why people are. It won't fix the problem though.


----------



## Kanky

aribell said:


> Exhibit A of Defunding/Woketevist B.S.
> We all already know for a fact that the great majority of crime happens within races.  So if someone is calling the police on a black person, it's probably another black person they've done something to.



Is anyone seriously talking about getting rid of the police entirely and having no one answer 911? Not twitter nuts, and white folks having hysterics, but people making policy?  

I hope that serious people are talking about using some of the police budget on social services, education and housing, instead of on tanks.


----------



## washyohandslildirty

aribell said:


> Had a horrible experience yesterday that I'm still trying to process.  In broad daylight at a busy gas station, a man stood in front of my car, exposed himself, started pleasuring himself.  When I pulled out my phone, he didn't care.  I pulled out and drove to the back of the lot where I told an employee who was on break.  She immediately went to call 911.  He saw me at the back of the lot and started coming toward me again, yelling "The cops ain't gonna come!"  I pulled away again and called 911 myself (the police are usually always at that gas station, but of course, the 5 minutes that passed seemed like forever).  I see them talking with him and then he gets up and just walks away and they let him go.
> 
> I go over to the officers to make sure they actually understood what happened, since he obviously posed a danger to any women he might come in contact with.  One told me that he wasn't right mentally and the hospitals weren't taking people because of COVID.  He was apologetic.  Another woman approached me asking me what happened, because she thought that maybe that man needed help and she was actually going to go over to him to see if she could assist him.  I told her to stay away from him.  I guess the officers decided to act after all, since after he walked to the gas station across the street I saw them drive over there and an ambulance arrived and I assume took him away.
> 
> His mental issues weren't the point.  In that moment, he was dangerous, the cops needed to be called, and he needed to be taken somewhere where he wouldn't hurt me or anyone else, even if that place wasn't jail.  Here's the reality.  _Black people literally have a greater chance of being struck by lightning than of being unarmed and shot by the police. _ But most of us have had to or will need to call 911 at some point, and chances are, it will be because of something another black person has done.
> 
> It ticks me off to no end, honestly, that had this guy gotten into some kind of altercation with the police, that he would have been made out to be some kind of hero.  It's just a small snapshot of what happens every day, when black people think they're winning by defending any and everyone who is actually harming other black people.  It wouldn't have made any sense for me, either, to act like the cops were the enemy there, when there was another black woman who was actually going to put herself in danger approaching this man, thinking she could help him. * I wish we cared more about one another than about this idea of us vs. them.  *
> 
> In 35 years, I have lived in St. Louis, Kansas City, Philadelphia, Washington DC, New York, most of the time by myself.  I have traveled on business and driven across the country by myself.  I've been out late, walking around the city, and I've have never experienced anything like that whatsoever.  But in the midst of all of this chaos and calls for defunding and abolishing the police, the first thing this man does is threaten me that they aren't going to show up to help me.  People talk about dog whistling, but as soon as the riots took off, it was like a big dog whistle to all the criminals in the city, as well as the unstable people, that they could come out and do whatever they want.  Homicide rate is up 250% and shootings up 56% in LA, up 25% in Philly, up 71% in Chicago, up over 60% in NYC...More of the same is all we have to look forward to.
> 
> People feel like some kind of commeupance for white people is happening (or some kind of enlightenment for white people turned Woke), but ultimately black people and poor people will suffer in the midst of all of this.  White people will take their money and flee further into the suburbs and gated communities with their own police forces and private security.  But this leaked audio from the Chicago city council meeting with the Mayor is frightening in how much chaos and violence and destruction they are trying to hold at bay, especially in black neighborhoods.  Some of these Aldermen are actually weeping over it - What Are We Going to Have Left?
> 
> I just can't jump on the bandwagon.  I see a handful of black activists and a bunch of white "allies" pushing their own ideology and pretending that all the negative fallout is OK or is necessary for the cause.  It's not about building up the black community or making black people safer.  If it were, we'd see a different result.  You know the tree by its fruit.
> 
> :rantover:



I'm sorry this happened to you.
Yours is not a popular opinion so thank you for sharing.
Many of us forget that "the police" are still human. 
Yes, if they are given less funds, they still have a job to do and are expected to carry out their responsibilities with integrity and professionalism.  My question is, if we already have issues with some of them doing the aforementioned, will defunding them and disrespecting their occupation as a collective create the positive outcomes we want?  I don't think so.

A man's identity is tied to his occupation in a way that I don't think most women understand. 
Denigrating the importance/image of the policeman by defunding the institution (I know most women don't see defunding that way but a lot of men do) will cause a HUMAN reaction, not a professional reaction.  The human reaction will be "well since I'm the cause of your problems, you don't need me and I won't overextend myself."  Whether that reaction is rational or not, that will be the reaction. 

So when the police intentionally back off in black neighborhoods, where will that leave black women and children?
ETA:  Actually, we can go to 3:00 to find out where it will leave Black women and children


----------



## menina

Defunding does *NOT* mean dismantle!


----------



## Kanky

menina said:


> Defunding does *NOT* mean dismantle!



It really is a terrible slogan, because they spend so much time explaining what they do and do not mean, and it can be easily misinterpreted. It is the "Black Lives Matter, All Lives Matter" thing all over again. 

Now people either believe or pretend to believe that the goal is criminals running wild and 911 not working.


----------



## Kanky

washyohandslildirty said:


> Many of us forget that "the police" are still human.
> Yes, if they are given less funds, they still have a job to do and are expected to carry out their responsibilities with integrity and professionalism. My question is, if we already have issues with some of them doing the aforementioned, will defunding them and disrespecting their occupation as a collective create the positive outcomes we want? I don't think so.
> 
> A man's identity is tied to his occupation in a way that I don't think most women understand.



If they don't want to be disrespected as an occupation then they need to have enough self respect to do something about the criminals with badges that they work with.


----------



## washyohandslildirty

Kanky said:


> If they don't want to be disrespected as an occupation then they need to have enough self respect to do something about the criminals with badges that they work with.



You're right.
But the sad reality that is hard to wrestle with is that for the collective of Black women, those criminal with badges are the only protection we have from the criminals in our communities.  Who harms Black women and children the most?

Me saying that doesn't negate the "effed-upness" of the police.  But who's going to protect us from dangerous Black men in our communities?  Not other Black men.  Right now it is the police.


----------



## washyohandslildirty

I'm just saying, Black women face a different reality than Black men.
Because of that, we have to be reallllllly careful of how we address our issues and the outcomes of what we ask to be done.
The call to defund will cause a very negative unintentional consequence for Black women.


----------



## Ganjababy

This video is deep and heavy. 





washyohandslildirty said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you.
> Yours is not a popular opinion so thank you for sharing.
> Many of us forget that "the police" are still human.
> Yes, if they are given less funds, they still have a job to do and are expected to carry out their responsibilities with integrity and professionalism.  My question is, if we already have issues with some of them doing the aforementioned, will defunding them and disrespecting their occupation as a collective create the positive outcomes we want?  I don't think so.
> 
> A man's identity is tied to his occupation in a way that I don't think most women understand.
> Denigrating the importance/image of the policeman by defunding the institution (I know most women don't see defunding that way but a lot of men do) will cause a HUMAN reaction, not a professional reaction.  The human reaction will be "well since I'm the cause of your problems, you don't need me and I won't overextend myself."  Whether that reaction is rational or not, that will be the reaction.
> 
> So when the police intentionally back off in black neighborhoods, where will that leave black women and children?
> ETA:  Actually, we can go to 3:00 to find out where it will leave Black women and children


----------



## Kanky

washyohandslildirty said:


> You're right.
> But the sad reality that is hard to wrestle with is that for the collective of Black women, those criminal with badges are the only protection we have from the criminals in our communities.  Who harms Black women and children the most?
> 
> Me saying that doesn't negate the "effed-upness" of the police.  But who's going to protect us from dangerous Black men in our communities?  Not other Black men.  Right now it is the police.



Judging by the rates at which black women are subject to violent crime, I would say that the police are acting as the cleanup crew at best. Black women and children are mostly being harmed by the men that live in their houses.


----------



## Miss_Luna

I listened to The Daily Podcast - Case for Defunding the Police, and they gave a pretty good analysis on what defunding the police could look like.

In some cities, Compton, Camden and Minneapolis (ironically), they've dismantled and rebuilt the police force in an effort to create change and shift the current MO of the police force.

One challenge they mentioned is that the police force is a union; one major union bylaw is "last in, first out", which would potentially lead to younger, more progressive officers being let go from the force, thus leaving us with the officers that have this racist, old-school methodology of policing. By dismantling and rebuilding, in my opinion, they would be able to rebuild in a more positive way.

Defunding can lead to reallocation of resources to communities. I believe one example in the podcast was around calling 911 for a drug overdose, you would get the ambulance and a social worker (I'm probably mixing the examples up), instead of a cop with a loaded gun. Also, they discussed food deserts and how funds for community-based grocery stores could be used with the funds that they have been defunded from the police.

I think police are necessary, especially in impoverished communities. Where there is lack of opportunity, there is an increase in crime. People need to eat, have mouths to feed, don't always have proper coping skills (leading to drugs and violent behavior). Putting resources to address these needs should theoretically reduce instances of petty crime.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Defunding the police force will work exactly the same way defunding the public school system has minority areas which already has terrible service from it's police in the best of times.   You get what you pay for and compensation/benefits are a serious incentive to do a dangerous job even for the most noble of cops.     In that regard, defunding may as well be dismantling because you're going to get a similar result.


----------



## washyohandslildirty

Kanky said:


> Judging by the rates at which black women are subject to violent crime, I would say that *the police are acting as the cleanup crew at best. Black women and children are mostly being harmed by the men that live in their houses.*



That's a very interesting point!
If the police are acting as the cleanup crew at best for Black women harmed by Black men in their houses, then Black women need to be encouraged by the community to not think that "calling the police on a Black man is the same as potentially getting him killed".  The Black community needs to encourage Black women to think of *their own safety first and call the police * instead of protecting Black men and not getting the police involved. 

If the rates at which black women are subject to violent crime by men that live in their houses are so high that by the time the police come they are just the cleanup crew at best....then Black women need to start putting themselves first and start calling the cops more often than they do.  Because we all know that Black women hesitate to call the police on Black men because of possible police brutality.

ETA:  All that to say, I think it's difficult for Black women to admit that as much as we hate the police for assaulting and killing Black people...we still need someone to call from the, mostly, men in our homes and communities who are raping, molesting, assaulting and killing us and the men in our families at higher rates than any group.  We're in a bad position.


----------



## Ganjababy

They’ve cancelled Cops. I don’t think I watched it since I was a kid. But I remember liking the theme song because it was familiar but being gobsmacked at some of the things it showed. And pulling gone with the wind from hbo. Gone with the wind should still be made available for learning, reference and context.


----------



## Kanky

Now that I’ve thought about it a bit more, the police are not doing a good job protecting black men either. Violent crime isn’t prevented, the murder solve rates are really low in a lot of areas.  They are the clean up crew. Instead of removing violent criminals they harass poor people to generate fines. 

I have a relative who was assaulted by the police at a peaceful protest some years back. She is a middle class black woman. 

That violence was the only violence that she’d ever experienced outside of getting into a fight in middle school. Her husband had a gun pulled on him at a traffic stop on his way home from work. He is a second generation college grad as well and that was the first time he’d ever been afraid of being shot. 

I have never feared that a member of my family would be the victim of violent crimes outside of an interaction with the police. We are middle class black people. A lot of this conversation focuses on people living in the inner city as if that is all that there is to blackness.


----------



## washyohandslildirty

Kanky said:


> Now that I’ve thought about it a bit more, the police are not doing a good job protecting black men either. Violent crime isn’t prevented, the murder solve rates are really low in a lot of areas.  They are the clean up crew. Instead of removing violent criminals they harass poor people to generate fines.
> 
> I have a relative who was assaulted by the police at a peaceful protest some years back. She is a middle class black woman.
> 
> That violence was the only violence that she’d ever experienced outside of getting into a fight in middle school. Her husband had a gun pulled on him at a traffic stop on his way home from work. He is a second generation college grad as well and that was the first time he’d ever been afraid of being shot.
> 
> I have never feared that a member of my family would be the victim of violent crimes outside of an interaction with the police. We are middle class black people. A lot of this conversation focuses on people living in the inner city as if that is all that there is to blackness.



Sis, whether we like it or not, the majority of Black people in America are not middle class black people.
Are we going to advocate for the majority or the minority?


----------



## Kanky

washyohandslildirty said:


> That's a very interesting point!
> If the police are acting as the cleanup crew at best for Black women harmed by Black men in their houses, then Black women need to be encouraged by the community to not think that "calling the police on a Black man is the same as potentially getting him killed".  The Black community needs to encourage Black women to think of *their own safety first and call the police * instead of protecting Black men and not getting the police involved.
> 
> If the rates at which black women are subject to violent crime by men that live in their houses are so high that by the time the police come they are just the cleanup crew at best....then Black women need to start putting themselves first and start calling the cops more often than they do.  Because we all know that Black women hesitate to call the police on Black men because of possible police brutality.
> 
> ETA:  All that to say, I think it's difficult for Black women to admit that as much as we hate the police for assaulting and killing Black people...we still need someone to call from the, mostly, men in our homes and communities who are raping, molesting, assaulting and killing us and the men in our families at higher rates than any group.  We're in a bad position.




The police cannot save black women and children from the dangerous person that they have invited into their homes and social circles. They can clean up at best.

Calling the police is in fact for calling for potentially deadly force to applied to whatever situation. That is why we take swatting and racist 911 calls so seriously.

Of course sometimes it is appropriate to call for that kind of force. I think that black women should call the police as they see fit. I also think black women should stop ignoring the obvious red flags before it gets to that point.



washyohandslildirty said:


> Sis, whether we like it or not, the majority of Black people in America are not middle class black people.
> Are we going to advocate for the majority or the minority?



I am, as always, advocating for myself. 

I want police to be held to a high standard of behavior so that if some looney white person calls the police on me or my husband for no reason, a hit man doesn’t show up.

However, I think that holding the police to very high standards will ultimately benefit everyone. Those videos of journalists and middle class college students missing eyes and being beaten in the head have woken a lot of people up to the fact that the police get away with way too much.


----------



## jasmatazz

washyohandslildirty said:


> Sis, whether we like it or not, the majority of Black people in America are not middle class black people.
> Are we going to advocate for the majority or the minority?



This. Police reform is sorely needed, but I think a lot of the “defund the police” talk coming from the black middle class is out-of-touch with what is going on in lower income black neighborhoods.


----------



## menina

Kanky said:


> It really is a terrible slogan, because they spend so much time explaining what they do and do not mean, and it can be easily misinterpreted. It is the "Black Lives Matter, All Lives Matter" thing all over again.
> 
> Now people either believe or pretend to believe that the goal is criminals running wild and 911 not working.



Basically. I don't know who started saying 'defund' instead of 'reform' 'restart' 'reallocate' etc..


----------



## Kanky

jasmatazz said:


> This. Police reform is sorely needed, but I think a lot of the “defund the police” talk coming from the black middle class is out-of-touch with what is going on in lower income black neighborhoods.


A lot of people calling for defunding live in the neighborhoods that they are talking about. But this is why they need to clarify exactly what they are asking for.

I think that policeman needs to be a job that pays really well, requires education beyond high school and is easy to lose if you mess up. I think that some of the worst police forces should fire every single cop and start over, hiring people are very well trained, who are not corrupt and who are not protected by a union. 

The civilian oversight board should be powerful and reflect the community. 

The police should be required to pay for their own insurance (like doctors )and insurance should be required to practice. Cops with a lot of complaints will therefore be unable to practice policing. Cops who screw up can be sued without the money coming out of the tax payer’s pockets.


----------



## jasmatazz

Kanky said:


> A lot of people calling for defunding live in the neighborhoods that they are talking about. But this is why they need to clarify exactly what they are asking for.
> 
> *I think that policeman needs to be a job that pays really well, requires education beyond high school and is easy to lose if you mess up. *I think that some of the worst police forces should fire every single cop and start over, hiring people who are not corrupt, not protected by a union and very well trained. The civilian oversight board should be powerful and reflect the community.



True. I agree.


----------



## Kanky

menina said:


> Basically. I don't know who started saying 'defund' instead of 'reform' 'restart' 'reallocate' etc..


A lot of these people are better at ideas than at messaging and PR.


----------



## Kanky

Crackers Phinn said:


> Defunding the police force will work exactly the same way defunding the public school system has minority areas which already has terrible service from it's police in the best of times.   You get what you pay for and compensation/benefits are a serious incentive to do a dangerous job even for the most noble of cops.     In that regard, defunding may as well be dismantling because you're going to get a similar result.


I try not to be a conspiracy theorist, but I can’t help but notice that calls for defunding the police are coming at the same time that city and state budgets are wrecked because of Covid 19 shutdowns and lower tax revenues.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Oh my lol


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Kanky said:


> I try not to be a conspiracy theorist, but I can’t help but notice that calls for defunding the police are coming at the same time that city and state budgets are wrecked because of Covid 19 shutdowns and lower tax revenues.


Nope BLM and affiliates have had this in mind for a minute.  That said @ 1:17  the people who are translating defund as abolish aren't pulling it out of their butts.   This made the rounds 3 years ago.


----------



## Keen

I'm just learning about this.  I hope people don't start thinking this was not racially motivated. 

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/george-floyd-derek-chauvin-nightclub-bumped-heads/#app

As mourners in Houston honor the life of George Floyd in Minneapolis, CBS News is learning new details from a nightclub coworker about alleged history between Floyd and Derek Chauvin, the former officer who is charged in Floyd's death. According to a former coworker, not only did they know each other, but they had a history of friction.

Floyd and Chauvin both worked security at a nightclub at the same time. Coworker David Pinney said the two men had a history.

"They bumped heads," Pinney said.

"How?" CBS News asked.

"It has a lot to do with Derek being extremely aggressive within the club with some of the patrons, which was an issue," Pinney explained.

The Floyd family says they believe what happened on May 25 was in part personal. Their lawyer has called for Chauvin to be charged with first-degree murder, "because we believe he knew who George Floyd was."

"Is there any doubt in your mind that Derek Chauvin knew George Floyd?" CBS News asked Pinney.

"No. He knew him," the coworker said.

"How well did he know him?" CBS News asked.

"I would say pretty well," Pinney replied.

Maya Santamaria, the owner of the now protest-torched club, described how Chauvin treated black patrons when she talked to CBS News for the upcoming special "Justice for All."

Santamaria said she had been paying Chauvin, when he was off-duty, to sit in his squad car outside El Nuevo Rodeo for 17 years. She said Floyd worked as a security guard inside the club frequently in the last year. In particular, they both worked on Tuesday nights, when the club had a popular weekly dance competition.

"Do you think Derek had a problem with black people?" CBS News asked.

"I think he was afraid and intimidated," Santamaria said.

"By black folks?" CBS News clarified.

"Yeah," Santamaria confirmed.


----------



## yamilee21

Keen said:


> I'm just learning about this.  I hope people don't start thinking this was not racially motivated. ...
> According to a former coworker, not only did they know each other, but they had a history of friction. ...


It can be both personal and also racially motivated. The people who would discount the racial aspect would do  so even if they had never met.


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> Thank you for posting. Impressive results.


This week she took down an assistant prof of nursing and a Clemson student that defaced a garage door with KKK stuff. Natasha.Camile on IG for those who didn't see my previous post... she has a BLM tab in her IG stories...


----------



## charmingt




----------



## Kanky

Have you all seen this “autonomous zone” in Seattle? I just knew that this was some white nonsense when I first heard about it, but nope. Black people are involved in this foolishness.

https://mynorthwest.com/1934076/seattle-capitol-hill-autonomous-zone/


https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/11/us/seattle-police-autonomous-zone/index.html


----------



## charmingt

*Amherst man pushed by police responds after Trump tweet: 'Black Lives Matter'*
Sarah Taddeo, New York State Team Published 11:53 a.m. ET June 9, 2020 | Updated 9:57 a.m. ET June 10, 2020

Click to Play


Play
Pause
Sound On
Sound Off

0:00
0:45
AD

SKIP
Open Share
Enter Full Screen
Exit Full Screen




CLOSE
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






A 75-year-old man suffered a head injury and is in 'stable but serious condition' after he was shoved by police during a protest in Buffalo, New York. Storyful


CONNECTTWEETLINKEDINCOMMENTEMAILMORE
was seen bleeding from the back of the head after he hit the sidewalk.

Gugino was present at a peaceful protest in Buffalo on Thursday and was one of several dozen people standing in front of City Hall, about 10 minutes after the city’s 8 p.m. curfew started, according to bystanders.

In multiple videos of the moment, Gugino approached a group of Buffalo Police officers on the sidewalk. 

He appeared to say something to them and gestured toward them with what appeared to be a phone or other device. 

He was then shoved backward by two officers, after which he lost his balance, stumbled back and fell, whacking his head hard on the sidewalk.

Witnesses say Gugino began bleeding from his ear, and video footage shows blood pooling near his head. 

Police called emergency personnel to assist Gugino, who was released to the rehabilitation floor of Erie County Medical Center Wednesday morning, according to his attorney Kelly Zarcone. He was in fair condition as of Tuesday, according to the medical center. 

"His condition continues to improve and we hope he will be released within the next two weeks," said Zarcone. 

*Gugino's attorney responds to Trump tweet*


FacebookTwitterGoogle+LinkedIn
Over 300 rallied, protested in Buffalo
 Fullscreen







Post to Facebook
*Posted!*
A link has been posted to your Facebook feed.







Several large groups of protesters gathered peacefully in Niagara Square in downtown Buffalo Friday, June 5, 2020. One large group that had approximately 300 or more people marched to nearby Lafayette Square walking on Court Street. A protester holds up a sign making a derogatory remark about one of the police officers while walking by Buffalo Police Headquarters. The officer is accused of pushing a 75-year-old man down while clearing Niagara Square yesterday. Tina MacIntyre-Yee/Rochester Democrat and Chronicle
Fullscreen
28 Photos
Over 300 rallied, protested in Buffalo


Several large groups of protesters gathered peacefully in Niagara Square in downtown Buffalo Friday, June 5, 2020. One large group that had approximately 300 or more people marched to nearby Lafayette Square. A couple hundred people, white coats for Black lives, gathered in Niagara Square and silently protested taking a knee during a moment of silence and a speech. The two doctors hold signs. Tina MacIntyre-Yee/Rochester Democrat and Chronicle
Fullscreen

Several large groups of protesters gathered peacefully in Niagara Square in downtown Buffalo Friday, June 5, 2020. Several groups gathered at different points during the day. Tina MacIntyre-Yee/Rochester Democrat and Chronicle
Fullscreen

Several large groups of protesters gathered peacefully in Niagara Square in downtown Buffalo Friday, June 5, 2020. One large group that had approximately 300 or more people marched to nearby Lafayette Square. A group of doctors, nurses and other healthcare professionals came from a variety of hospitals in Buffalo. Tina MacIntyre-Yee/Rochester Democrat and Chronicle
Fullscreen

New York State Police carrying batons, shields and helmets enter Buffalo Police Headquarters in Buffalo on Friday, June 5, 2020. Tina MacIntyre-Yee/Rochester Democrat and Chronicle
Fullscreen

Several large groups of protesters gathered peacefully in Niagara Square in downtown Buffalo Friday, June 5, 2020. One large group that had approximately 300 or more people marched to nearby Lafayette Square. and then took a knee. After observing a moment of silence and hearing speeches the large group dispersed. Tina MacIntyre-Yee/Rochester Democrat and Chronicle
Fullscreen

A march from Niagara Square in Buffalo ,NY started around 5 p.m. Friday, June 5, 2020 with a large group walking down Chippewa St. many protesting Buffalo police. The group numbered several hundred. Tina MacIntyre-Yee/Rochester Democrat and Chronicle
Fullscreen

A march from Niagara Square in Buffalo ,NY started around 5 p.m. Friday, June 5, 2020 with a large group walking down Chippewa St. many protesting Buffalo police. Tina MacIntyre-Yee/Rochester Democrat and Chronicle
Fullscreen

Several large groups of protesters gathered peacefully in Niagara Square in downtown Buffalo, NY Friday, June 5, 2020. One large group that had approximately 300 or more people marched to nearby Lafayette Square. A couple hundred people, white coats for Black lives, gathered in Niagara Square and silently protested taking a knee. Takesha Leonard, a nurse practitioner at Jericho Road Community Health Center in Buffalo cries as she listens to the organizer of white coats for Black lives. She said, ÒI have five boys at home, itÕs hitting me really hard.Ó She called the event beautiful. Tina MacIntyre-Yee/Rochester Democrat and Chronicle
Fullscreen

Several large groups of protesters gathered peacefully in Niagara Square in downtown Buffalo Friday, June 5, 2020. Early in the evening a drumming group performed for the crowd, pausing between songs for chants and speeches. Tina MacIntyre-Yee/Rochester Democrat and Chronicle
Fullscreen

Several large groups of protesters gathered peacefully in Niagara Square in downtown Buffalo Friday, June 5, 2020. One large group that had approximately 300 or more people marched to nearby Lafayette Square. A couple hundred people, white coats for Black lives, gathered in Niagara Square and silently protested taking a knee. At the end of the evening another group came back to Niagara Square and marched north chanting "Black Lives Matter" and "This is what democracy looks like." This group was walking along Richmond St. at Auburn Ave. several miles away from Niagara Square. Tina MacIntyre-Yee/Rochester Democrat and Chronicle
Fullscreen

Several large groups of protesters gathered peacefully in Niagara Square in downtown Buffalo Friday, June 5, 2020. Supporters of Black Lives Matter and anti-racism started coming to the square early evening. Tina MacIntyre-Yee/Rochester Democrat and Chronicle
Fullscreen

Several large groups of protesters gathered peacefully in Niagara Square in downtown Buffalo Friday, June 5, 2020. One large group that had approximately 300 or more people marched to nearby Lafayette Square. After several short speeches the group broke up and left before Buffalo's curfew started. Tina MacIntyre-Yee/Rochester Democrat and Chronicle
Fullscreen

Several large groups of protesters gathered peacefully in Niagara Square in downtown Buffalo, NY Friday, June 5, 2020. One large group that had approximately 300 or more people marched to nearby Lafayette Square. Tina MacIntyre-Yee/Rochester Democrat and Chronicle
Fullscreen

Several large groups of protesters gathered peacefully in Niagara Square in downtown Buffalo Friday, June 5, 2020. One large group that had approximately 300 or more people marched to nearby Lafayette Square. A couple hundred people, white coats for Black lives, gathered in Niagara Square and silently protested taking a knee. At the end of the evening another group came back to Niagara Square chanting and having supporters driving around the park holding signs or yelling out the cars before they marched north chanting "Black Lives Matter" and "This is what democracy looks like." Tina MacIntyre-Yee/Rochester Democrat and Chronicle
Fullscreen

Several large groups of protesters gathered peacefully in Niagara Square in downtown Buffalo Friday, June 5, 2020. One large group that had approximately 300 or more people marched to nearby Lafayette Square. A couple hundred people, white coats for Black lives, gathered in Niagara Square and silently protested taking a knee after listening to a speech. Many supported racial equity and Black Lives Matter with the signs they brought. Tina MacIntyre-Yee/Rochester Dem
Fullscreen

Several large groups of protesters gathered peacefully in Niagara Square in downtown Buffalo Friday, June 5, 2020. One large group that had approximately 300 or more people marched to nearby Lafayette Square. A couple hundred people, white coats for Black lives, gathered in Niagara Square and silently protested taking a knee. Dr. Ashley Jeanlus with the microphone talks to the crowd, beside her is Dr. Latrice Johnson who helped Jeanlus. The two are OB/GYNs at Oishei Children's Hospital in Buffalo. Tina MacIntyre-Yee/Rochester Democrat and Chronicle
Fullscreen

Several large groups of protesters gathered peacefully in Niagara Square in downtown Buffalo Friday, June 5, 2020. One large group that had approximately 300 or more people marched to nearby Lafayette Square chanting and after several speeches peacefully left. Tina MacIntyre-Yee/Rochester Democrat and Chronicle
Fullscreen

Several large groups of protesters gathered peacefully in Niagara Square in downtown Buffalo Friday, June 5, 2020. One large group that had approximately 300 or more people marched to nearby Lafayette Square. A couple hundred people, white coats for Black lives, gathered in Niagara Square and silently protested taking a knee after a speech by an organizer. Tina MacIntyre-Yee/Rochester Democrat and Chronicle
Fullscreen

New York State Police arrive before a 6 p.m. protest nearby in Niagara Square. They came to assist the Buffalo Police and headed into the Buffalo Police Headquarters Friday, June 5, 2020. Tina MacIntyre-Yee/Rochester Democrat and Chronicle
Fullscreen

Several large groups of protesters gathered peacefully in Niagara Square in downtown Buffalo Friday, June 5, 2020. Tina MacIntyre-Yee/Rochester Democrat and Chronicle
Fullscreen

A march from Niagara Square in Buffalo ,NY started around 5 p.m. Friday, June 5, 2020 with a large group walking down Chippewa St. many protesting Buffalo police. Tina MacIntyre-Yee/Rochester Democrat and Chronicle
Fullscreen

Several large groups of protesters gathered peacefully in Niagara Square in downtown Buffalo Friday, June 5, 2020. One large group that had approximately 300 or more people marched to nearby Lafayette Square. A couple hundred people, white coats for Black lives, gathered in Niagara Square and silently protested taking a knee. and observing silence after a speech. Tina MacIntyre-Yee/Rochester Democrat and Chronicle
Fullscreen

Several large groups of protesters gathered peacefully in Niagara Square in downtown Buffalo Friday, June 5, 2020. Many people held up their signs throughout speeches at Niagara Square. Tina MacIntyre-Yee/Rochester Democrat and Chronicle
Fullscreen

Several large groups of protesters gathered peacefully in Niagara Square in downtown Buffalo, NY Friday, June 5, 2020. One large group that had approximately 300 or more people marched to nearby Lafayette Square after going around Niagara Square and walking past Buffalo City Hall. Tina MacIntyre-Yee/Rochester Democrat and Chronicle
Fullscreen

Solomon Harrison of West Seneca holds up a sign, "What Have Black People Done To Be So Hated!?" in Niagara Square during a gathering of protesters in Buffalo , NY Friday, June 5, 2020. Tina MacIntyre-Yee/Rochester Dem
Fullscreen

Randy Zimmer of Buffalo upset about what happened to the 75-year-old man yesterday came out to Buffalo, NY City Hall to protest Friday, June 5, 2020. He said his sign is asking the police why are they so scared. Tina MacIntyre-Yee/Rochester Dem
Fullscreen

Byron Fogan of Lancaster, NY held a silent peace walk to raise awareness for peace and justice. The walk started from Niagara Square and went north to Gates Circle in Buffalo, NY Friday, June 5, 2020. Tina MacIntyre-Yee/Rochester Democrat and Chronicle
Fullscreen
*Interested in this topic? You may also want to view these photo galleries:*
Replay




1 of 28



2 of 28



3 of 28



4 of 28



5 of 28



6 of 28



7 of 28
8 of 28
9 of 28
10 of 28
11 of 28
12 of 28
13 of 28
14 of 28
15 of 28
16 of 28
17 of 28
18 of 28
19 of 28
20 of 28
21 of 28
22 of 28
23 of 28
24 of 28
25 of 28
26 of 28
27 of 28
28 of 28

*1* of *28*
Autoplay
Show Thumbnails
Show Captions
 to the Washington Post, Zarcone called Trump's tweet “a dark, dangerous and untrue accusation.”

“Martin has always been a PEACEFUL protester because he cares about today’s society," Zarcone said.

"He is also a typical Western New Yorker who loves his family. No one from law enforcement has suggested otherwise so we’re at a loss to understand why the president of the United States would make such a dark, dangerous and untrue accusation against him.”




Twitter said that it considered Trump’s tweet speculative and that did not violate the platform’s rules, the Post reported.

Gov. Andrew Cuomo ripped the president's tweet, saying he should apologize for "the reprehensible, dumb comment," calling it written with "no proof whatsoever."

Cuomo said angrily during his briefing Tuesday: "Do you think it was staged? Do you think the blood coming out of his head was staged?"

*More: *Elderly Buffalo man pushed to ground by police 'comes from a peace tradition'

*More: *Social-media reaction to Buffalo man pushed by police is swift and fierce

*Peaceful man, but works to correct injustice*
is a longtime peaceful activist who was known to show up at protests or rallies and ask hard questions. But he was not violent. 

“When (Gugino) sees an injustice, he steps forward to bear witness and work to correct it,” said Terrence Bisson, a longtime friend, of Gugino’s activism in general. “He was a peaceful presence. That was his goal."

Gugino had an internet presence on Youtube, social media and a blog, on which he discussed various issues of activism and was at times critical of President Trump or the police.


His blog states he has been arrested four times with no convictions. Both his YouTube and Twitter have been deleted. 

Since Thursday’s incident, some social media users have said Gugino was there to provoke unrest or start trouble with police.


Get the Coronavirus Watch newsletter in your inbox.
Updates on how the coronavirus is affecting your community and the nation

Delivery: Varies
Your Email



Invalid email address
Videos posted following Thursday’s incident show Gugino speaking to a group of people in front of City Hall that same evening; some in the group appear to be upset by Gugino’s views or his presence there.

*More: *Buffalo police officers seen pushing man to ground charged with assault

*'We will not be distracted'*




Martin Gugino shown in June 2019 at at Buffalo Youth Climate Strike rally. (Photo: Provided)

Buffalo Mayor Byron W. Brown released a statement Tuesday on the president’s tweet, saying the City of Buffalo has been engaged in constructive discussions around racial equity, and that they “will not be distracted from this urgent work.” 

“Our focus on positive change is stronger than ever,” Brown said in the statement. “My administration remains hopeful that Mr. Gugino will experience a full recovery. And that the officers involved in this incident receive due process under law.” 

Brown said in a statement last Thursday that he was “disturbed” by the video of the incident between police and Gugino.

It was later inaccurately reported that Brown referred to Gugino as “a major instigator” and an “agitator”; Brown had been referring to another individual at the time.

Two officers, Aaron Torgalski and Robert McCabe, have been charged with one count each of second-degree assault, a felony, in connection with the incident.

They pleaded not guilty and were released. They are expected back in court for a felony hearing on July 20.

*More: *2 Buffalo cops charged with assault after video shows officers shoving 75-year-old man to the ground


----------



## Everything Zen

SMDH 

https://www.chicagotribune.com/poli...0200611-je3afw3lxbhknicv37ijnncgkq-story.html

*Chicago police made coffee and popcorn in US Rep. Bobby Rush’s office while shopping plaza was being looted, he says* 

GREGORY PRATT, JEREMY GORNER June 11 at 1:20 PM CT 

Chicago police officers made popcorn and coffee in U.S. Rep. Bobby Rush’s office while nearby businesses were being looted last month, he announced at a stunning news conference alongside Mayor Lori Lightfoot. Rush’s South Side campaign office was looted about two weeks ago during widespread civil unrest in the wake of George Floyd’s killing by Minneapolis police. Looters also went into a nearby plaza of businesses, he said. Rush said he got a call that his campaign offices at 65th Street and South Wentworth Avenue had been burglarized, and there was video of eight or more police officers “lounging in my office” as looters were in the shopping center nearby. Rush looked at the video and saw eight or more cops, including three supervisors, with their feet up on desks, he said.  “One was asleep on my couch in my campaign office,” Rush said. “They even had the unmitigated gall to go and make coffee for themselves and make coffee for themselves and to pop popcorn, my popcorn, in my microwave while looters were tearing apart businesses within their sight and within their reach,” Rush said. Rush brought the matter to Lightfoot’s attention on Wednesday, and the information “enraged” her and her team, Lightfoot said. Lightfoot apologized to Rush during the news conference on behalf of the city for his office being treated “with such profound disrespect.”  “That’s a personal embarrassment to me,” Lightfoot said. “I’m sorry that you and your staff even had to deal with this incredible indignity." Sign up for The Spin to get the top stories in politics delivered to your inbox weekday afternoons. Rush is a co-founder of the Illinois Black Panther Party and has been in Congress since 1993, representing parts of the South Side, Cook and Will counties. He was a Chicago alderman for a decade before that. He lost a race for Chicago mayor in 1999 and in 2000 beat back a primary challenge from future President Barack Obama. Rush has had a contentious relationship with Lightfoot, whom he falsely accused of being the Fraternal Order of Police’s chosen candidate in 2019. While campaigning for Cook County Board President Toni Preckwinkle last year, Rush said those who voted for Lightfoot would have “the blood of the next young black man or black woman who is killed by the police” on their hands.  Alluding to that history, Lightfoot said they were together against the alleged police misconduct. “We haven’t always agreed on every issue, but today, we are in total alignment in our righteous anger and our steadfast determination, and I want to make sure that’s very clear,” Lightfoot said. “What I know of Congressman Rush is this — he has committed his life to calling out and fighting against injustice and this presents exactly one of those moments.” Rush also said he didn’t give her the benefit of the doubt before but now stands “without any doubt, any doubt, any doubt in my heart, in my mind and in my spirit that she is absolutely committed to the well-being of all Chicagoans, bar none.” The news about police misconduct at Rush’s office comes as some Chicago police officers are being scrutinized for their conduct during the protests and civil unrest that followed Floyd’s killing. Lightfoot and police leaders have praised most Chicago cops for being respectful and restrained with the public but have pledged zero tolerance for those who don’t. The Cook County state’s attorney’s office and the FBI are reviewing allegations that Chicago police pulled a woman from a car by her hair and placed a knee on her neck. Chicago Police Board President Ghian Foreman, who oversees the panel in charge of serious officer discipline, said cops hit him with batons as they clashed with protesters who marched on the South Side over Floyd’s killing. And a Chicago cop who was called out by Lightfoot after being photographed making an obscene gesture at protesters last week has been stripped of his police powers and moved to administrative tasks, according to the Police Department.


----------



## charmingt




----------



## Kanky

Everything Zen said:


> SMDH
> 
> https://www.chicagotribune.com/poli...0200611-je3afw3lxbhknicv37ijnncgkq-story.html
> 
> *Chicago police made coffee and popcorn in US Rep. Bobby Rush’s office while shopping plaza was being looted, he says*



Of course they did. Some of the police went to tear gas and beat people holding protest signs while the rest let the city burn and be looted. They wanted the destruction because they were mad about their power being challenged. They should be fired.  And then arrested for looting that man's popcorn.


----------



## Chromia




----------



## discodumpling

I'll take all the small  victories...Lady A included. But today's biggest victory was the passing of Breonnas Law in Louisville KY! Next up those officers need to be arrested and convicted...they better hold their kin tight tonight. Times almost up.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## TrulyBlessed

Thoughts?? Some are saying the officer was wrong and shouldn’t have approached the little girl.


----------



## Reinventing21

Re: Trump's Babies Lives Matter

Since Black Lives Matter, there has been All Lives Matter, Blue Lives Matter, etc. Now this.

They don't have a natural creative bone in their bodies. This is the crux of their insecurities aand why they forever try to  steal, control and appropriate everything they can.

Aside from that, it is beyond appalling and obviously racially offensive that this KKK leader is using an African American movement slogan to advance his own agenda while blatantly ignoring and willfully inciting racist incidents during these mutilple crisis.


----------



## Shimmie

TrulyBlessed said:


> Thoughts?? Some are saying the officer was wrong and shouldn’t have approached the little girl.


Such a precious little child.   It imperative that parents share with their children that not 'all' policeman (of any culture) are a threat or danger to them.   All this child is hearing is fear, fear, fear.  That's not healthy, neither mentally or physically.     There is a 'balance' and children deserve to know it.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Shimmie said:


> Such a precious little child.   It imperative that parents share with their children that not 'all' policeman (of any culture) are a threat or danger to them.   All this child is hearing is fear, fear, fear.  That's not healthy, neither mentally or physically.     There is a 'balance' and children deserve to know it.


I totally agree.  God forbid these babies get in a situation where they should utilize the police or their school resource officer and they don't.   There is a lot for young children to fear that can bring them harm.   I could see a creative pervert using this blanket fear all police to harm children.  They need to know who they can go to for help.


----------



## Shimmie

Jmartjrmd said:


> I totally agree. * God forbid these babies get in a situation where they should utilize the police or their school resource officer and they don't.*   There is a lot for young children to fear that can bring them harm.   I could see a creative pervert using this blanket fear all police to harm children.  They need to know who they can go to for help.


Yessssss, thank you.   Seeing the heartbreaking and unmerited harm, false arrests and loss of life that has come upon George Floyd, Breonna, Tayvon, Michael, Eric Garner...so many others, I still have to admit that police are still needed.  I have friends and family members in law enforcement and it's no joke out there, there are real live criminals that need to be contained with police intervention.   We just  have to get rid of the _rats and roaches and garbage_ among them _(i.e., the bad police) _and let the good ones do their job the way it's supposed to be done. 

Children are entitled to have trust in the law; they are entitled to be protected by the law and not have to be afraid of them.  They are entitled to have law enforcement intervention when someone in their home or school or church is doing harm to them, and not live with the sufferings of being abused / harmed.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Too cute

Swipe


----------



## yamilee21

TrulyBlessed said:


> Thoughts?? Some are saying the officer was wrong and shouldn’t have approached the little girl. ...


My kids were going to do an errand for me on their bikes recently... the closest option happened to involve riding past the local police precinct; the other option involved an extra mile detour. They opted for the longer ride; one of them said, "It's not like cops even need an excuse to shoot black kids." Mind you, this is what they believe despite the fact that we have police officers within our family and friend circle. The damage the police departments across the country have done collectively with all these unjustified killings, and with their violent repression of the recent protests is immeasurable.


----------



## moneychaser

I went to the protest in DC last Saturday and I was shocked to see that there were more others than us.  Blew me away to say the least.


----------



## lavaflow99

TrulyBlessed said:


> Too cute
> 
> Swipe



Aww their own protest!  Love it!
Just goes to show that racism is taught.


----------



## Kanky

TrulyBlessed said:


> Thoughts?? Some are saying the officer was wrong and shouldn’t have approached the little girl.


There are many incidences of the police mistreating black children, and several studies that show that white people perceive black children as older than they actually are.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## discodumpling

We gone need a sticky to keep track of all of these deaths yall. In the midst of our despair they still killing us. We must continue to push this movement for all it has to offer. There has NEVER been a moment in time like this and it might not come back again so press on my people! Forward ever, backwards NEVER!!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

TrulyBlessed said:


> Thoughts?? Some are saying the officer was wrong and shouldn’t have approached the little girl.


I'll give the officer the benefit of the doubt that she was trying to make nice but I'm tired seeing of videos like this. It's easy, and doesn't solve the problem. I want police who unlawfully kill unarmed civilians to be held accountable and I want the "good cops" to call out the ones who aren't. Because how am I to know who the "good cops" are?


----------



## charmingt




----------



## Always~Wear~Joy




----------



## mensa

Always~Wear~Joy said:


>



I am so tired!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Two Black men were also found hanging from a tree!


----------



## Shimmie

mensa said:


> I am so tired!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Two Black men were also found hanging from a tree!


WHAT !?!!!!!?    Two?   When? Where?

This cannot continue!


----------



## mensa

Hi Shimmie,

The hangings occurred on California at two different occasions.  The authorities said that these young men committed "suicide."  I'm so upset until I can't even sleep. I've been praying for our people and will continue to do so, but this police brutality against us is wearing me out!



Shimmie said:


> WHAT !?!!!!!?    Two?   When? Where?
> 
> This cannot continue!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin

Always~Wear~Joy said:


>



I live about 17 minutes from this Wendy’s. I’ve been to this Wendy’s plenty of times. I’m so saddened by this. His life has been snuffed from under him because he drank too much and had an unfortunate encounter with the wrong police officers. 

I wish a responsible person had been at that Wendy’s to knock on his window to check on him and then get him the proper help. 

The person who called the police and then likely got their food and left the Wendy’s must feel awful right now.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

BrownSkinPoppin said:


> I live about 17 minutes from this Wendy’s. I’ve been to this Wendy’s plenty of times. I’m so saddened by this. His life has been snuffed from under him because he drank too much and had an unfortunate encounter with the wrong police officers.
> 
> I wish a responsible person had been at that Wendy’s to knock on his window to check on him and then get him the proper help.
> 
> The person who called the police and then likely got their food and left the Wendy’s must feel awful right now.



I was just at Triton Yards yesterday which is very close to this Wendy's. I see they've burned down the Wendy's and there was a protest on I75/85. I agree the person who called must definitely feel awful. I know I would.

Literally no reason to shoot at him when they knew he only had the taser. They could've just chased and tackled him again.


----------



## Shimmie

mensa said:


> Hi Shimmie,
> 
> The hangings occurred in California at two different occasions.  The authorities said that these young men committed "suicide."  I'm so upset until I can't even sleep. I've been praying for our people and will continue to do so, but this police brutality against us is wearing me out!


   This is just too much.   I don’t believe it was suicidal, nor coincidental. 

What I don’t understand is why it’s not on the news ( CNN, etc.).   Somehow, I missed hearing of this one.   Beyond sad...


----------



## Everything Zen

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> I was just at Triton Yards yesterday which is very close to this Wendy's. I see they've burned down the Wendy's and there was a protest on I75/85. I agree the person who called must definitely feel awful. I know I would.
> 
> Literally no reason to shoot at him when they knew he only had the taser. They could've just chased and tackled him again.



Or just impounded the car and put out a warrant for his arrest. Or issued a citation for the car and let him call someone to let them drive him home that night without the breathalyzer since y’all chatted him up for 35 minutes beforehand anyway. Stacey Abrams called it- the cop’s egos were bruised when he ran. Way too much latitude and options.


----------



## awhyley

Ganjababy said:


> They toppled a statue of a former slave trader in Bristol, UK
> 
> View attachment 460177https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/06/07/edward-colston-statue-pulled-bristol-black-lives-matter-protesters/amp/



Of all the things I find refreshing, it's the toppling of all these statues in the US, UK and around the world.  I'm a bit annoyed that this statue is going to a museum, but it's better than being out in the open, for the public to "enjoy".

(For those who may not click, this is about King Leopold II of Belgium having his statue torn down, based on his atrocities in the Congo)

Link:
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/09/world/europe/king-leopold-statue-antwerp.html


----------



## larry3344

This is crazy, i hope you ladies and your families stay safe.


----------



## awhyley

discodumpling said:


> *I'll take all the small  victories...Lady A included.* But today's biggest victory was the passing of Breonnas Law in Louisville KY! Next up those officers need to be arrested and convicted...they better hold their kin tight tonight. Times almost up.



Per the link below, this annoys me though because they didn't even think to check to see whether someone was already using the name.  Still white arrogance/ignorance on display.

*Lady Antebellum Is Now ‘Lady A.’ But So Is a Blues Singer Who’s Used the Name for 20 Years*
*“This is my life. They’re using the name because of a Black Lives Matter incident that, for them, is just a moment in time,” says the original Lady A, a 61-year-old black singer who’s released multiple records under the name*

Seattle blues singer Lady A had just gotten off of work on Thursday when a bombardment of phone messages from friends, fans and producers came in all shouting the same thing: Her name had been stolen.

Earlier that day, Grammy-winning country trio Lady Antebellum — whose name had been criticized for its associations with romanticized ideas of the pre-war, slavery-ridden American South — announced they were changing their name to Lady A in light of a heightened national conversation about racism. Lady Antebellum made the changes swiftly on social media and distribution platforms including Spotify and Apple Music, and the group’s website also announced their rechristening as Lady A. But according to Seattle’s Lady A, neither the band nor any members of their team reached out to her before making the change.

This Lady A — a 61-year-old black woman whose real name is Anita White — has been playing the blues under the name for more than 20 years. She began singing as a gospel performer at church and started going by Lady A for karaoke nights in the Eighties. She’s released multiple albums with the name, and on top of her day job working with Seattle Public Utilities, she’s gearing up to release another album, _Lady A: Live in New Orleans_, on her birthday on July 18th.

Link:
https://www.rollingstone.com/pro/news/lady-antebellum-lady-a-country-blues-1013919/


----------



## charmingt




----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

I avoided these videos because I felt there was an agenda to get black people triggered badly.  With all the rioting beyond the protests,  I felt like it was a way to change the current state of things like part of this "new normal" I completely refuse.  

Now people _are_ saying it is to change things.  It is to defund the police and use something else such as being under constant video surveillance when out in public or more.  For example,  you commit a crime and there are electronic "trancers" with private police companies coming to you after the crime to arrest you. I thought no way, that's too much liberty or privacy being lost to people not involved in crime.  Plus we need the police sometimes.  

So I thought of all the times I  needed or interacted with police or knew some when dating.  Forget the police and forget this new normal.  Instead, create a better future.  At this moment, being with the way things are this type of policing needs to go.  I don't know if I am ready for the alternative but I already assume I am on video as soon as I walk out of my home.  It will probably be better than the current state of things if we are allowed to vote for the alternatives.  Otherwise, we are in trouble in the U.S.  Let me go dust off my passport.


----------



## charmingt




----------



## BrownSkinPoppin

Nvm. It wouldn’t let me upload my pics


----------



## Miss_Luna

discodumpling said:


> We gone need a sticky to keep track of all of these deaths yall. In the midst of our despair they still killing us. We must continue to push this movement for all it has to offer. There has NEVER been a moment in time like this and it might not come back again so press on my people! Forward ever, backwards NEVER!!



I agree and Breonna's thread doesn't get as much traffic as this one. I don't want her thread to go to the second page. Black women are also being killed and assaulted. Not trying to create distance, but let's advocate for all of us with the same rigor.


----------



## Miss_Luna

TrulyBlessed said:


>



There is a trump-supporting Black man that I know that is using these pics to promote a pro-life agenda. 
This dude was basically saying that all Black lives matter, including Black babies that are aborted. he's an idiot.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Interesting  a 911 operator saw the GF killing from watching surveillance camera.

Also several people called 911 including the off duty firefighter lady who got disconnected but couldnt get through when she called back.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

^^^ That woman is too unstable to be a police officer if a delay and mistake in her order causes her to react like that.

Unfortunately I  know police officers and people going to police academy who are similar to her. We are in trouble now and in the future.


----------



## washyohandslildirty

............


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## TrulyBlessed

Looking like Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## gn1g

hopeful for Kap


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

TrulyBlessed said:


> Looking like Caitlyn Jenner


This is what this fool says:


> Lisa Alexander-Statement
> 
> I want to apologize directly to Mr. Juanillo. There are not enough words to describe how truly sorry I am for being disrespectful to him last Tuesday when I made the decision to question him about what he was doing in front of his home. I should have minded my own business.
> 
> The last 48 hours has taught me that my actions were those of someone who is not aware of the damage caused by being ignorant and naive to racial inequalities. When I watch the video I am shocked and sad that I behaved the way I did. It was disrespectful to Mr. Juanillo and I am deeply sorry for that. I did not realize at the time that my actions were racist and have learned a painful lesson. I am taking a hard look at the meaning behind white privilege and am committed to growing from this experience. I would love to have coffee with Mr. Juanillo in our neighborhood so I can apologize in person and share a dialogue where I can continue to leam and grow and be a better person.


It would be a freezing cold August in southern California before I entertain any meeting with liar I-didn't-know-I-was-racist Karen Jenner.


----------



## Ayesha81

I just watched  new video footage from the floyd incident it's terribly sad . I lost my appetite it feels like my whole soul just left my body. They had him dead and still handcuffed on the ambulance stretcher.


----------



## Shimmie

Ayesha81 said:


> I just watched  new video footage from the floyd incident it's terribly sad . I lost my appetite it feels like my whole soul just left my body. They had him dead and still handcuffed on the ambulance stretcher.


   Makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Reinventing21

Ayesha81 said:


> I just watched  new video footage from the floyd incident it's terribly sad . I lost my appetite it feels like my whole soul just left my body. They had him dead and still handcuffed on the ambulance stretcher.




I haven't been able to watch it yet. I feel I would throw up seeing someone tortured like that. I can't even stand it in movies much less real life.


----------



## Ganjababy

She has a sense of entitlement. But I also think she is also having a breakdown. She is feeling the resentment and anger many people have towards cops at the moment. I think it’s ironic that she is obviously worried about mcdonalds staff doing something to her food (spitting in it?). I know exactly how it feels when you feel such resentment from (white in my case) servers that you wonder if they would spit in your food if given the chance. 



TrulyBlessed said:


>


----------



## TrulyBlessed

This is messed up, smh.

Swipe


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Shimmie

TrulyBlessed said:


>


They're both wrong in this video.  The manager, who is apathetic and resistant to the BLM 'message'.    The employee (the guy in the video) who knows she's apathetic and he is up in her face about it, via the BLM mask. He should have gone to corporate, sharing his feelings* before *putting his mask on display.   

The BLM message is world wide and to be honest this guy has an 'up in your face' attitude more than the real human message that Black Lives Matter.   He was arrogant...period.   When you work for other people, be ready for oppositional reactions.     At the end of the day, TACO Bell is about THEIR bottom dollar, not anyone else's cause.   He needs to acquire his own business / franchise; then he can wear whatever message he chooses.


----------



## washyohandslildirty

NYPD encouraged to call out on July 4th.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ Pipe dream- disturbances decrease to the point where many of them are actually no longer needed.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

On one hand I get it but on the other hand Karen would need to get up out my face. I want to see more videos like this for George Zimmerman though. This guy is complicit but he looks like a “nice person” that would do what he’s told even if it’s wrong. Kinda like a poor idiot that follows the crowd because he’s too afraid to speak up. Being that he was a few days new to the job he didn’t stand a chance of doing the right thing in George or anyone else’s situation based on the personality vibes I’m getting.

Swipe


----------



## Shimmie

TrulyBlessed said:


> On one hand I get it but on the other hand Karen would need to get up out my face. I want to see more videos like this for George Zimmerman though. This guy is complicit but he looks like a “nice person” that would do what he’s told even if it’s wrong. Kinda like a poor idiot that follows the crowd because he’s too afraid to speak up. Being that he was a few days new to the job he didn’t stand a chance of doing the right thing in George or anyone else’s situation based on the personality vibes I’m getting.
> 
> Swipe


You know what... just listening to her voice is an irritant.   First of all, she could care less about George Floyd, personally or otherwise.   I’m tired of the  ones with the fake outcries over this. Approaching this man doesn’t prove she really cares.     She’s just running her mouth.

Thank God for the ones who truly care.  They’re willing to go the full distance and not back out when it starts to cost them something.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

*Minnesota jail accused of bias in allowing only white officers to guard Derek Chauvin*

*The discrimination complaint says corrections personnel of color were barred from the floor where the former officer accused in George Floyd's death was held.*

June 21, 2020, 3:37 PM EDT

Eight people of color who work as correctional officers in Minnesota filed a discrimination lawsuit Friday alleging that they were barred from guarding or being on the same floor as Derek Chauvin, the former Minneapolis police officer charged with murder in the death of George Floyd.

When Chauvin was initially charged with third-degree murder May 29, he was taken to the Ramsey County Jail, where, eight complainants say, the superintendent segregated the correctional officers so Chauvin was guarded only by white people.

Bonnie Smith, the attorney for the eight guards, told NBC News on Sunday that her clients were told that they had to leave the fifth floor, where Chauvin would be held. All those told to leave were people of color, and they were replaced by white officers, Smith said.






Derek Chauvin.Hennepin County Jail / via AFP - Getty Images
The officers were "humiliated and debased," said Smith, who said the decision made them feel as though they weren't trusted by their supervisors

"My clients came to work that day fully prepared to do their work. They are highly trained, experienced professionals in dangerous and volatile situations and were just as well equipped as their white counterparts to perform their work duties on May 29," she said. "The fact that they weren't allowed to do so has devastated them."

In the suit, the clients are seeking monetary compensation, training on racial bias for all jail employees and a formal and public apology, as well as for the supervisors responsible for the decision to be disciplined.

"Their primary goal is to make sure it doesn't happen again," Smith said.

The Ramsey County Sheriff's Office said only three officers were reassigned for a total of 45 minutes.

"Recognizing that the murder of George Floyd was likely to create particularly acute racialized trauma, I felt I had an immediate duty to protect and support employees who may have been traumatized and may have heightened ongoing trauma by having to deal with Chauvin," Ramsey County Jail Superintendent Steve Lydon said in a statement. "Out of care and concern, and without the comfort of time, I made the decision to limit exposure to employees of color to a murder suspect who could potentially aggravate those feelings."

Smith said Lydon's response "appears to be an after-the-fact justification," adding that her clients "never asked for protection" and that Lydon's "care and concern" were not mentioned to the officers while they were being segregated.

"If he is really trying to protect my clients from racial trauma, he shouldn't be segregating them on the basis of skin color," Smith said. "He isn't preventing racial trauma — he is creating it."

The sheriff's office said that while it reviews what happened, Lydon's responsibilities have been modified and it has installed an interim supervisor.

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...officers-guard-derek-chauvin-lawsuit-n1231676


----------



## tibb1908

washyohandslildirty said:


> Apparently, Atlanta policemen are suffering from sudden cases of “Blue Flu” and calling out sick.  This is not good.
> _______________
> 
> *Atlanta (CNN) Hours after a fired police officer was charged with felony murder for fatally shooting a man in the back, Atlanta police officers are not responding to calls in three of the department's six zones, multiple sources within the Atlanta Police Department told CNN on Wednesday evening.*
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/17/us/rayshard-brooks-atlanta-police-not-answering-calls/index.html



This is exactly why we need reform of police unions and qualified immunity. They are mad because he used excessive force, killed a man, and was charged. The punishment didn't fit the crime. What happened to foot pursuits? They could have impounded the car and still arrested him even if it wasn't that night that's what body cams are for. That thin blue line needs to go because I don't think you're a good cop if you allow bad cops to commit crimes and you don't speak up.


----------



## charmingt




----------



## Shimmie

TrulyBlessed said:


> *Minnesota jail accused of bias in allowing only white officers to guard Derek Chauvin*
> 
> *The discrimination complaint says corrections personnel of color were barred from the floor where the former officer accused in George Floyd's death was held.*
> 
> June 21, 2020, 3:37 PM EDT
> 
> Eight people of color who work as correctional officers in Minnesota filed a discrimination lawsuit Friday alleging that they were barred from guarding or being on the same floor as Derek Chauvin, the former Minneapolis police officer charged with murder in the death of George Floyd.
> 
> When Chauvin was initially charged with third-degree murder May 29, he was taken to the Ramsey County Jail, where, eight complainants say, the superintendent segregated the correctional officers so Chauvin was guarded only by white people.
> 
> Bonnie Smith, the attorney for the eight guards, told NBC News on Sunday that her clients were told that they had to leave the fifth floor, where Chauvin would be held. All those told to leave were people of color, and they were replaced by white officers, Smith said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derek Chauvin.Hennepin County Jail / via AFP - Getty Images
> The officers were "humiliated and debased," said Smith, who said the decision made them feel as though they weren't trusted by their supervisors
> 
> "My clients came to work that day fully prepared to do their work. They are highly trained, experienced professionals in dangerous and volatile situations and were just as well equipped as their white counterparts to perform their work duties on May 29," she said. "The fact that they weren't allowed to do so has devastated them."
> 
> In the suit, the clients are seeking monetary compensation, training on racial bias for all jail employees and a formal and public apology, as well as for the supervisors responsible for the decision to be disciplined.
> 
> "Their primary goal is to make sure it doesn't happen again," Smith said.
> 
> The Ramsey County Sheriff's Office said only three officers were reassigned for a total of 45 minutes.
> 
> "Recognizing that the murder of George Floyd was likely to create particularly acute racialized trauma, I felt I had an immediate duty to protect and support employees who may have been traumatized and may have heightened ongoing trauma by having to deal with Chauvin," Ramsey County Jail Superintendent Steve Lydon said in a statement. "Out of care and concern, and without the comfort of time, I made the decision to limit exposure to employees of color to a murder suspect who could potentially aggravate those feelings."
> 
> Smith said Lydon's response "appears to be an after-the-fact justification," adding that her clients "never asked for protection" and that Lydon's "care and concern" were not mentioned to the officers while they were being segregated.
> 
> "If he is really trying to protect my clients from racial trauma, he shouldn't be segregating them on the basis of skin color," Smith said. "He isn't preventing racial trauma — he is creating it."
> 
> The sheriff's office said that while it reviews what happened, Lydon's responsibilities have been modified and it has installed an interim supervisor.
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...officers-guard-derek-chauvin-lawsuit-n1231676



I look at it this way.   If any harm / danger comes to Derek Chauvin, an African American guard cannot be blamed nor suspect.   Seriously, not everything is against them; it's a blessing to be safeguarded from blame, because should something happen to Chauvin,  'they' were no where around the scene of the crime.  Some 'doors' are meant to be closed to protect us.  This is one of them.


----------



## Ganjababy

Has anyone read about the recent hangings of black men? They claim they are suicides but I don’t believe it. This is crazy...

https://globalnews.ca/news/7074740/black-man-hanging-texas/

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/19/us/hanging-deaths-california.html

https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2020/06/22/black-victims-hanging-suicide/

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/20/us/malcolm-harsch-death-victorville.html


----------



## Shimmie

Ganjababy said:


> Has anyone read about the recent hangings of black men? They claim they are suicides but I don’t believe it. This is crazy...
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/7074740/black-man-hanging-texas/
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/19/us/hanging-deaths-california.html
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2020/06/22/black-victims-hanging-suicide/
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/20/us/malcolm-harsch-death-victorville.html


Whoever’s behind this needs to caught and dragged.  These are not suicidal incidents.  
I’m praying Mark 4:22 ...


----------



## LushLox

Some YT people really get on my nerves. I’ve been watching some British tennis and commenting on the matches on another forum. Before the match starts the players and umpires have been taking the knee. Someone asked why are they doing this, and “this is just an American issue.” They find it uncomfortable and cringeworthy to watch. 

Like are you serious right now, how the hell is this just an American issue? The racism in the UK is just as bad if not worse as it’s so covert. And goodness me I’m sorry that a show of solidarity is making you feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Ayesha81

TrulyBlessed said:


> On one hand I get it but on the other hand Karen would need to get up out my face. I want to see more videos like this for George Zimmerman though. This guy is complicit but he looks like a “nice person” that would do what he’s told even if it’s wrong. Kinda like a poor idiot that follows the crowd because he’s too afraid to speak up. Being that he was a few days new to the job he didn’t stand a chance of doing the right thing in George or anyone else’s situation based on the personality vibes I’m getting.
> 
> Swipe



This is not an excuse But I have this gut feeling  his intent was not to go along with the killing of George Floyd  not knowing what Chauvin set out to do.  It was like his second day on the job but still  at anytime he could have said stop and or refuse to participate.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

LushLox said:


> Some YT people really get on my nerves. I’ve been watching some British tennis and commenting on the matches on another forum. *Before the match starts the players and umpires have been taking the knee. *Someone asked why are they doing this, and “this is just an American issue.” *They find it uncomfortable and cringeworthy to watch.*
> 
> Like are you serious right now, how the hell is this just an American issue? The racism in the UK is just as bad if not worse as it’s so covert. And goodness me I’m sorry that a show of solidarity is making you feel uncomfortable.


I realize that taking the knee has been established as the the thing to do but it was never a good idea to be the symbol of protest when traditionally it's symbolized subservience and inferior rank worldwide.   It runs counter to other men's liberation movements that embraced the notion of dying on ones feet rather than living on their knees and that's probably where some of the cringe comes from.


----------



## Ganjababy

These people are showing their true colours over there. A family member who is biracial but looks white have been dropping and distancing themselves from so many of their white “friends” and coworkers  because they are  showing their true colours with their opinions of the BLM movement. They think they can say anything around this person because they look white. Then act all shocked when they get called out. 



LushLox said:


> Some YT people really get on my nerves. I’ve been watching some British tennis and commenting on the matches on another forum. Before the match starts the players and umpires have been taking the knee. Someone asked why are they doing this, and “this is just an American issue.” They find it uncomfortable and cringeworthy to watch.
> 
> Like are you serious right now, how the hell is this just an American issue? The racism in the UK is just as bad if not worse as it’s so covert. And goodness me I’m sorry that a show of solidarity is making you feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Ganjababy

British white people are not different from American whites. Believe me, they misinterpret, this humble posture as an act of aggression and defiance just like some whites in the US. I have seen old black men being referred to as boys with a smirk too. They disrespect and look down on us just like Americans. They are just more covert and polite about it. I don’t think they have that much empathy for black people that they would cringe at us looking subservient. Nope.



Crackers Phinn said:


> I realize that taking the knee has been established as the the thing to do but it was never a good idea to be the symbol of protest when traditionally it's symbolized subservience and inferior rank worldwide.   It runs counter to other men's liberation movements that embraced the notion of dying on ones feet rather than living on their knees and that's probably where some of the cringe comes from.


----------



## LushLox

Crackers Phinn said:


> I realize that taking the knee has been established as the the thing to do but it was never a good idea to be the symbol of protest when traditionally it's symbolized subservience and inferior rank worldwide.   It runs counter to other men's liberation movements that embraced the notion of dying on ones feet rather than living on their knees and that's probably where some of the cringe comes from.



I’m not sure if taking the knee can or should wholly be described as “subservient.” Before taking the knee became a notable thing within American football, you’ll be aware that the gesture was massive within the civil rights movement, although I believe it originally stemmed from people kneeling at the graves of soldiers. Taking the knee is supposed to be a respectful statement.

Since George Floyd's death, taking the knee has gained even greater meaning, because they kneeled on him until he died.

The significance of kneeling has grown over the last few weeks, and is now a reasonably well understood sign of acknowledging that we live in a world where systemic racism continues to be a problem, and it's a show of solidarity for those who are still negatively impacted by it.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

What is wrong with this man? He won’t quit. He woke up this morning and decided to make this his first tweet of the day. For  someone who was sexually assaulted by a white man he sure has a lot to say in support of white lives.


----------



## SoniT

What is Terry Crews talking about? No one said anything about Black lives being better. Ugh, he's annoying.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

LushLox said:


> Some YT people really get on my nerves. I’ve been watching some British tennis and commenting on the matches on another forum. Before the match starts the players and umpires have been taking the knee. Someone asked why are they doing this, and “this is just an American issue.” They find it uncomfortable and cringeworthy to watch.
> 
> Like are you serious right now, how the hell is this just an American issue? The racism in the UK is just as bad if not worse as it’s so covert. And goodness me I’m sorry that a show of solidarity is making you feel uncomfortable.


After what happened with Meghan Markle the British need to stfu.


----------



## Ganjababy

He is so cringey. I don’t know how is wife put up with him. 





TrulyBlessed said:


> What is wrong with this man? He won’t quit. He woke up this morning and decided to make this his first tweet of the day. For  someone who was sexually assaulted by a white man he sure has a lot to say in support of white lives.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Layluh

^^^2020 boy i tell ya


----------



## Ganjababy

So I have been getting texts from all over the world to not buy anything on the 7th of July. Is anyone else in?


----------



## lavaflow99

Ganjababy said:


> So I have been getting texts from all over the world to not buy anything on the 7th of July. Is anyone else in?



https://www.blackoutday.org/

Blackout Day 2020


----------



## charmingt




----------



## Jmartjrmd

I don't have a link but the judge released the body cam footage from the police officers.


----------



## PatDM'T

Jmartjrmd said:


> I don't have a link but the judge released the body cam footage from the police officers.



I believe this is it:


----------



## Shimmie

PatDM'T said:


> I believe this is it:



Twenty Dollars !!!!! ??? !!!!!  
Justice MUST be served.   He killed this man on PURPOSE.


----------



## Ganjababy

I still cannot watch....


----------



## Jmartjrmd

The care in the ambulance doesnt match the written report.  It just looked weird.  But George was dead for several minutes on the street before he got to the ambulance.  Still the response looked bad.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## weaveadiva




----------



## TrulyBlessed

Swipe


----------

